# New Needles/Method for Knitting in the Round



## AmyKnits

When I learned to knit in the round I learned every method I could find.... One circular, Magic Loop, DPNS and 2 Circulars.

Today, thanks to GrumpyGramma's post (yes... I named the "instigator" by name! Lol) this morning, I learned about yet another technique for knitting in the round! These needles are called Neko and can be purchased from Deramores....

http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html?m=1

Of course I ordered a set of needles in each size, but due to my extremely patient (NOT) personality... I couldn't WAIT for the needles to arrive, so I made my own. I have lots of DPNS... While I prefer metal for most of my knitting.... I like the "stickiness" of plastic or wood for DPNS... The stitches are less likely to fall off either end.

I tried knitting with these bent needles and IMO they are "the bomb"! It is just like working with DPNS, but you only have to work with two needles (compared to 3,4,5 regular DPNS... That means much less shoving stitches from one end of the needle to another, saving time and extra effort.

While I realize no needle or method is for every knitter, I wanted to give this method a shot and share with my KP friends! I tried this and (with a few rounds of practice to get going) can see that I will be using it in the future and directing other knitters here who may be interested.

All kidding aside, thanks GrumpyGramma for "hooking me up" this morning!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351381-1.html


----------



## maryjaye

Thank you for posting this idea! I have always knitted socks on
dpns. This idea looks easier.


----------



## mombr4

how clever you are, they look great.


----------



## String Queen

That does look pretty neat. Too bad they don't come smaller. You make it look easy AmyKnits. What size did you make?


----------



## carmicv

Amy you did it again. I just purchased them.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## AmyKnits

String Queen said:


> That does look pretty neat. Too bad they don't come smaller. You make it look easy AmyKnits. What size did you make?


Those are a size 4US and some sport weight yarn. They carry Neko needles in 2.5mm, 3mm and 3.5mm sized. 2.5mm is what I use for sock knitting, so that is what I plan to knit first.


----------



## Nancy S.

Is there any place here in the US that may carry them instead of ordering them from England?


----------



## run4fittness

Now that is interesting! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Nancy S. said:


> Is there any place here in the US that may carry them instead of ordering them from England?


Deramores also has a US website: http://us.deramores.com/neko-double-pointed-bendy-needles

This _may_ be the 'solution' for the *in*complete - sets of three - double-pointed needles that have found their way into my collection.


----------



## LEE1313

OK great. Now we can spend more money. Like we ever need more than a gentle nudge-----
Or perhaps heat up and bend our own needles. lol

I saw the post and checked it out. But I would need size 8 for my hats. So now I think in the AM I will be trying to create my own set.
Thanks Amy for giving it a try.
How long did you micro ??
So now I use a pencil sharpener to put a new tip on my wood needles and am recycling my "plastic" needles into bendies!!!!
Knitting sure is a strange hobby. Who knew you would ever need a micro wave ~~~~~~~
GREAT JOB !!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

LEE1313 said:


> OK great. Now we can spend more money. Like we ever need more than a gentle nudge-----
> Or perhaps heat up and bend our own needles. lol
> 
> I saw the post and checked it out. But I would need size 8 for my hats. So now I think in the AM I will be trying to create my own set.
> Thanks Amy for giving it a try.
> How long did you micro ??
> So now I use a pencil sharpener to put a new tip on my wood needles and am recycling my "plastic" needles into bendies!!!!
> Knitting sure is a strange hobby. Who knew you would ever need a micro wave ~~~~~~~
> GREAT JOB !!!


Deramores only sells three sizes, but the maker offers far more: http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/order/


----------



## LEE1313

Thanks Jessice Jean,
I am going to order the size 8.
Sure looks like a "WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT" idea.

Ahhhh the other sizes will become available in August.

By then Amy can melt some down for all of us to try. LOL
Just kidding Amy.
Hope I don't set off the smoke detector tomorrow.


----------



## Jalsh

How clever!


----------



## Donnathomp

What a great idea, Amy. Think I will give it a try.


----------



## ANENOME

Amy, you are a genius! Those needles make sense to my brain. Looks like another W.I.P. will be relegated to the back burner while I try these 'boomerangs' on a pair of socks! lol
Thanks heaps for sharing


----------



## cherylthompson

Here's a tutorial for anyone interested:

http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/tutorial-socks-hats-loop-s/


----------



## chrisjac

Speechless.



AmyKnits said:


> When I learned to knit in the round I learned every method I could find.... One circular, Magic Loop, DPNS and 2 Circulars.
> 
> Today, thanks to GrumpyGramma's post (yes... I named the "instigator" by name! Lol) this morning, I learned about yet another technique for knitting in the round! These needles are called Neko and can be purchased from Deramores....
> 
> http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html?m=1
> 
> Of course I ordered a set of needles in each size, but due to my extremely patient (NOT) personality... I couldn't WAIT for the needles to arrive, so I made my own. I have lots of DPNS... While I prefer metal for most of my knitting.... I like the "stickiness" of plastic or wood for DPNS... The stitches are less likely to fall off either end.
> 
> I tried knitting with these bent needles and IMO they are "the bomb"! It is just like working with DPNS, but you only have to work with two needles (compared to 3,4,5 regular DPNS... That means much less shoving stitches from one end of the needle to another, saving time and extra effort.
> 
> While I realize no needle or method is for every knitter, I wanted to give this method a shot and share with my KP friends! I tried this and (with a few rounds of practice to get going) can see that I will be using it in the future and directing other knitters here who may be interested.
> 
> All kidding aside, thanks GrumpyGramma for "hooking me up" this morning!!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351381-1.html


----------



## disgo

Sorry, Amy, but your age is showing. Those have been around since the late 19th and early 20th century for those that could not afford the extra pins of DPNs. I liked the real curved needles which everyone detested since they do not use pins like I do so I lost out for new ones, but you will need to pry my inherited ones from my cold cadaver fingers before I will let you even touch them.

Now for an update--have you done snailing?


----------



## Donnathomp

disgo said:


> Sorry, Amy, but your age is showing. Those have been around since the late 19th and early 20th century for those that could not afford the extra pins of DPNs. I liked the real curved needles which everyone detested since they do not use pins like I do so I lost out for new ones, but you will need to pry my inherited ones from my cold cadaver fingers before I will let you even touch them.
> 
> Now for an update--have you done snailing?


Lol...now I am intrigued...what is snailing?


----------



## chrisjac

Too good.



disgo said:


> Sorry, Amy, but your age is showing. Those have been around since the late 19th and early 20th century for those that could not afford the extra pins of DPNs. I liked the real curved needles which everyone detested since they do not use pins like I do so I lost out for new ones, but you will need to pry my inherited ones from my cold cadaver fingers before I will let you even touch them.
> 
> Now for an update--have you done snailing?


----------



## AmyKnits

disgo said:


> Sorry, Amy, but your age is showing. Those have been around since the late 19th and early 20th century for those that could not afford the extra pins of DPNs. I liked the real curved needles which everyone detested since they do not use pins like I do so I lost out for new ones, but you will need to pry my inherited ones from my cold cadaver fingers before I will let you even touch them.
> 
> Now for an update--have you done snailing?


Lol. "Everything old is new again".... Just like when my daughter discovered the "new" patterned leggings that came out a few years ago... I then showed her a photo of me wearing printed leggings at the age of six!

I did read your description on "snarling"... Removing one of the interchangeable tips... I MUST have read it on a work day as I cannot believe I forgot to try it..... Shame on me.... I shall try snailing tonight and then post about it! Lol... I will, of course give you credit for "teaching me" this technique! Have a great day, all!!


----------



## disgo

AmyKnits said:


> Lol. "Everything old is new again".... Just like when my daughter discovered the "new" patterned leggings that came out a few years ago... I then showed her a photo of me wearing printed leggings at the age of six!
> 
> I did read your description on "snarling"... Removing one of the interchangeable tips... I MUST have read it on a work day as I cannot believe I forgot to try it..... Shame on me.... I shall try snailing tonight and then post about it! Lol... I will, of course give you credit for "teaching me" this technique! Have a great day, all!!


Here its all retro '50s so time to whip out that angora trimmed tight red sweater, crinolines galore with your fluffy poodle on the felted circle skirt and of course roll down white socks with your black and white saddle shoes or penny loafers and try to look your advanced age at the same time. :-o :shock: :lol:

As for my pins I always have cadaver fingers with my compromised right hear failure (pre-load issues for you and me) so be aware when prying I can still bite with my falses and yell and even spit :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## WendyMargaret

Can't wait to try them.


----------



## nankat

I watched the video, learned a bit of German a

I think I get it now. 

And...you tube has no video and Amazon does not sell them.

Opportunity for you Amy to make and post a video.


----------



## Kolby

I may have to try socks again. I knit ONE sock and never finished the other because of the confusion of all the needles. This might make it manageable. Thanks for sharing, I love learning new things.


Today, thanks to GrumpyGramma's post (yes... I named the "instigator" by name! Lol) this morning, I learned about yet another technique for knitting in the round! These needles are called Neko and can be purchased from Deramores....


----------



## mac.worrall

The only thing I have against them is the price-I would have expected metal ones rather than breakable plastic.


----------



## Mitch

May have to give this a try!


----------



## knitbreak

Amy, thank you for the info. I'm going to order a pair. Also, I want to say your a good sport if you know what I'm referring to.


----------



## cbjlinda

would love to see someone create a video using these.


----------



## AmyKnits

knitbreak said:


> Amy, thank you for the info. I'm going to order a pair. Also, I want to say your a good sport if you know what I'm referring to.


Thanks. I do. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## joanne12986

Thanks for sharing Amy. Very interesting concept.


----------



## jobailey

Pretty ingenious!


----------



## mobrien0144

Why would anyone pay for classes on Craftsy when all we have to do is tune into KP? New stitches, new pattern suggestion, new products and definitely unorthodox ideas. Thanks for this idea and to all others who share.


----------



## tmvasquez

Huh, that is interesting. I wonder how they would feel to knit with. I would think it would take some getting used to.


----------



## JoRae

Thank you for the post. Always something new to learn. I would like to try this too. Your idea to bend your own needles is ingenious. Inexpensive way to see if one will like them.


----------



## MartiG

Amy, did you find that this three needle bendy method was easier than using two circulars? I hated dpns and love the two circ method that I was shown but always looking for a better way if someone has found it. Thanks.


----------



## AnnMKatz

Deramores US website reports: "This product will be backordered. Typical despatch time 10-14 working days."

Does the English spelling of "dispatch" indicate they are still coming from England?


----------



## Carol J.

I have to be first in my neighborhood to try new knitting needles and practices so I ordered some of them. My plastic dpns are so old, I doubt they would take warming and bending. Always ready to try something new.


----------



## PauletteB.

Thanks, What a great Idea.


----------



## WendyMargaret

knitbreak said:


> Amy, thank you for the info. I'm going to order a pair. Also, I want to say your a good sport if you know what I'm referring to.


I agree.


----------



## nankat

cbjlinda said:


> would love to see someone create a video using these.


There is a site posted above that has a video of someone working with these needles. It is in german but you can get an idea by just watching. See above.


----------



## cah

I'd heard of this concept before and was interested. The KP'er mjo posted about it a couple of months ago. I'm thinking it's a good concept for those that have trouble using double points, as in stitches falling off the ends and such. I'm already good with them so it's not a necessary gadget. Disgo says the concept has been around a while, so perhaps at some point they stopped doing them because they weren't popular. People either learned to use regular double points or found another method.


----------



## damemary

mobrien0144 said:


> Why would anyone pay for classes on Craftsy when all we have to do is tune into KP? New stitches, new pattern suggestion, new products and definitely unorthodox ideas. Thanks for this idea and to all others who share.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Learn from the masters.


----------



## cafeknitter

Woweeee looks WAY too complicated for me!


----------



## chrisjac

Not to mention all those pointy needles all over the place.



cafeknitter said:


> Woweeee looks WAY too complicated for me!


----------



## grandmann

Kolby said:


> I may have to try socks again. I knit ONE sock and never finished the other because of the confusion of all the needles. This might make it manageable. Thanks for sharing, I love learning new things.
> 
> Today, thanks to GrumpyGramma's post (yes... I named the "instigator" by name! Lol) this morning, I learned about yet another technique for knitting in the round! These needles are called Neko and can be purchased from Deramores....


Sounds like you would be better off if you learned to knit two socks with two circular needles. Knitting one at a time never worked for me. I'm so glad I learned this method. Zippo then both are done and
* Not* only one.


----------



## grandmann

chrisjac said:


> Not to mention all those pointy needles all over the place.


Exactly :twisted:


----------



## Lostie

chrisjac said:


> Not to mention all those pointy needles all over the place.


Lol, I'll just use the pointy kneedles I have sat on (fortunately without injury to myself)


----------



## AmyKnits

Lostie said:


> Lol, I'll just use the pointy kneedles I have sat on (fortunately without injury to myself)


But there are LESS points to sit on with the bent ones?!?!? Lol.


----------



## chrisjac

From one Van Gogh lover to another, Yes!



Lostie said:


> Lol, I'll just use the pointy kneedles I have sat on (fortunately without injury to myself)


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Not to mention all those pointy needles all over the place.


Three Bendy needles = 6 points _versus_ four straight double-pointed needles = 8 points ... and then there are those who knit with sets of *five* straight double-pointed needles (=10 points) ...

At some time long past, one of the makers of the nickel plated brass-tipped wire-cabled circular needles made sets of four very short flexible needles for use as double-pointed needles. I know this, because I have such a set - acquired from one of my usual second-hand sources. No label, no imprinted size, but impossibly short to use as individual circulars. Since I've never come across another such set - or even individual pins - I assume it was a short-lived experiment.


----------



## AmyKnits

cafeknitter said:


> Woweeee looks WAY too complicated for me!


Have you used DPNS? This is a lot LESS complicated than DPNS IMO... Something different and interesting. I'm absolutely not "selling" this method to anyone... Just thought it would be fun to try.... Didn't cost me a dime and took about five minutes..... I'm never to "set on any ONE method for doing anything... Half the fun in knitting is all the different yarns, needles, ways to knit!!


----------



## Lostie

AmyKnits said:


> But there are LESS points to sit on with the bent ones?!?!? Lol.


True there are FEWER ......I think, but I shall start the next craze of double bendy dpns. More toys to play with LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lostie said:


> True there are FEWER ......I think, but I shall start the next craze of double bendy dpns. More toys to play with LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits

Lostie said:


> True there are FEWER ......I think, but I shall start the next craze of double bendy dpns. More toys to play with LOL


Got them in the microwave right now! Giggle, giggle!


----------



## carmicv

I don't have bamboo will the plastic be ok to melt. How long to do you leave them in?


----------



## chrisjac

AmyKnits said:


> Got them in the microwave right now! Giggle, giggle!


----------



## Lostie

AmyKnits said:


> Got them in the microwave right now! Giggle, giggle!


As long as they are plastic .....giggle back!


----------



## carmicv

My project after work, supper can wait it's turn ha ha


----------



## disgo

Donnathomp said:


> Lol...now I am intrigued...what is snailing?


Have you knooked yet with an IC set of hooks with matching pins? Can you get my drift as I have already explained before on KP and many have tried and like this method. I only did a small mitered square sample starting from the center when first sampling my new clicks for knooking laces. I got beyond the eighth row and could see it worked so have not picked it back up since I am way ahead in other lace patterns with combinations of loop methods to get back to just round knit work. I also did not use a standard cast on of four or chain of four ring (needed to make a circle) but did a modified magic ring of sorts with the good old slip knot--you just do not draw it up and draw loops up around it like the first row of knook. I then made my necessary yarn overs for the miters with knook knit stitches in the four loops and then drew the slip knot tight and away I went from there with three more rows of knook and then to single pin (beauty of clicks--just a click to change). The cord is not drawn out like regular flat work knooking but allowed to spiral. You must know how to read your stitches since the yarn overs like on pins can be misleading to find. Once established you have no problem and no need for markers or lifelines as it is always just behind you to double check before the next round.


----------



## Little Old Lady

Would love to get my hands on a #1 size needle for socks. Will keep track of this post and hopefully they will start making different sizes. Would be much easier on my hands right now I use a #1 circular needle 9" long and if I get to carried away my hands start hurting. Only have 7 more pair to make before Christmas. Think it will happen sooner then the end of the year?


----------



## jjcooter

I have a bunch of old metal knitting needles, hummm..Hubbie can bend them in the shop and maybe use a pencil sharpener for the tips.....Will have to try....


----------



## chrisjac

Have you tried going to a longer cord than 9" and trying to do a Magic Loop? I know I will be criticized but I have to tell you, I do all my socks this way and my hands are happy doing socks.



Little Old Lady said:


> Would love to get my hands on a #1 size needle for socks. Will keep track of this post and hopefully they will start making different sizes. Would be much easier on my hands right now I use a #1 circular needle 9" long and if I get to carried away my hands start hurting. Only have 7 more pair to make before Christmas. Think it will happen sooner then the end of the year?


----------



## AmyKnits

Little Old Lady said:


> Would love to get my hands on a #1 size needle for socks. Will keep track of this post and hopefully they will start making different sizes. Would be much easier on my hands right now I use a #1 circular needle 9" long and if I get to carried away my hands start hurting. Only have 7 more pair to make before Christmas. Think it will happen sooner then the end of the year?


Try loosening your grip on the needles... That seems to help a lot with cramping/fatigue. 7 pair before Xmas?!?! Get moving girl!!! Lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Little Old Lady said:


> Would love to get my hands on a #1 size needle for socks. Will keep track of this post and hopefully they will start making different sizes. Would be much easier on my hands right now I use a #1 circular needle 9" long and if I get to carried away my hands start hurting. Only have 7 more pair to make before Christmas. Think it will happen sooner then the end of the year?


If you insist, you can get them from the maker: http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/order/


----------



## chrisjac

Using a 9" needle will do that to anyone. Best to do 2 circulars if you don't want to do ML. I don't know if you are holding the needles in a tight manner but I bet it's the 9" needle.
AmyKnits]Try loosening your grip on the needles... That seems to help a lot with cramping/fatigue. 7 pair before Xmas?!?! Get moving girl!!! Lol[/quote]


----------



## grandmann

Little Old Lady said:


> Would love to get my hands on a #1 size needle for socks. Will keep track of this post and hopefully they will start making different sizes. Would be much easier on my hands right now I use a #1 circular needle 9" long and if I get to carried away my hands start hurting. Only have 7 more pair to make before Christmas. Think it will happen sooner then the end of the year?


I know where you are coming from my right hand would swell up using the DPN and the 9inch circular. I switch to two circular size #1 needles and no more problems. Except now I fall asleep while knitting. :-D

Watching the video I don't think these needles would be much different than using DPN. When I use two circular needles I'm knitting across no circular motion with my hands. Just plain straight knitting, try it you might like it.


----------



## kneonknitter

AmyKnits said:


> When I learned to knit in the round I learned every method I could find.... One circular, Magic Loop, DPNS and 2 Circulars.
> 
> Today, thanks to GrumpyGramma's post (yes... I named the "instigator" by name! Lol) this morning, I learned about yet another technique for knitting in the round! These needles are called Neko and can be purchased from Deramores....
> 
> http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html?m=1
> 
> Of course I ordered a set of needles in each size, but due to my extremely patient (NOT) personality... I couldn't WAIT for the needles to arrive, so I made my own. I have lots of DPNS... While I prefer metal for most of my knitting.... I like the "stickiness" of plastic or wood for DPNS... The stitches are less likely to fall off either end.
> 
> I tried knitting with these bent needles and IMO they are "the bomb"! It is just like working with DPNS, but you only have to work with two needles (compared to 3,4,5 regular DPNS... That means much less shoving stitches from one end of the needle to another, saving time and extra effort.
> 
> While I realize no needle or method is for every knitter, I wanted to give this method a shot and share with my KP friends! I tried this and (with a few rounds of practice to get going) can see that I will be using it in the future and directing other knitters here who may be interested.
> 
> All kidding aside, thanks GrumpyGramma for "hooking me up" this morning!!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351381-1.html


Amy you are a very very bad influence & I don't want to be your friend anymore because you got me into trouble today! Heaven knows I need more needles like I need more yarn, but, these cannot be resisted! I have dpn's in every size in doubles because I enjoy knitting in the round more than knitting flat & I knit lots of hats for all my grands. LOVE the idea of these needles & can't wait to get mine so I can try them out. I wish they came in more sizes. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AmyKnits

chrisjac said:


> Using a 9" needle will do that to anyone. Best to do 2 circulars if you don't want to do ML. I don't know if you are holding the needles in a tight manner but I bet it's the 9" needle.
> AmyKnits]Try loosening your grip on the needles... That seems to help a lot with cramping/fatigue. 7 pair before Xmas?!?! Get moving girl!!! Lol


[/quote]

Not sure where you get your information... Lots and lots of knitters use small circulars every day with great comfort and ease.... I have never had a single issue...

BTW.... With all due respect... You have made it abundantly clear to all of us (by your 59 snarky posts here and on the other thread) that you are not interested in trying these needles. No one is forcing you to use them or even asking or suggesting you try them.

Normally I don't respond to your nasty, rude comments, but in this case.... I do feel sorry for you because you are quite oblivious to the fact (several knitters have made comments) that you are making quite the spectacle of yourself. Of course, this is an open forum... You are able to post anything you wish.... It just makes me feel badly that you are embarrassing yourself on my post.

Have a wonderful day, everyone! Off to work. Enjoy the post! Or not!


----------



## LEE1313

HANG IN THERE. I went to the site also looking for other sizes.
They are coming in AUG !!!! It was on the link that Jessica Jean posted in the thread.
And I can't "play" with Amy any more either !! LOL I have quads of most of my DPN's just in case I loose one.
But I NEED a set of these to try them out.


kneonknitter said:


> Amy you are a very very bad influence & I don't want to be your friend anymore because you got me into trouble today! Heaven knows I need more needles like I need more yarn, but, these cannot be resisted! I have dpn's in every size in doubles because I enjoy knitting in the round more than knitting flat & I knit lots of hats for all my grands. LOVE the idea of these needles & can't wait to get mine so I can try them out. I wish they came in more sizes. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

kneonknitter said:


> ... I wish they came in more sizes. Thanks for sharing!!


They _are_ available in more sizes ... from the manufacturer: http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/order/


----------



## AmyKnits

kneonknitter said:


> Amy you are a very very bad influence & I don't want to be your friend anymore because you got me into trouble today! Heaven knows I need more needles like I need more yarn, but, these cannot be resisted! I have dpn's in every size in doubles because I enjoy knitting in the round more than knitting flat & I knit lots of hats for all my grands. LOVE the idea of these needles & can't wait to get mine so I can try them out. I wish they came in more sizes. Thanks for sharing!!


Hey!!!! Quit blaming ME! I already passed the buck for blame directly to GrumpyGramma! No takesies-backsies! Giggle, giggle! They really are cool! Not a NEW idea, I have learned (what IS, really?!?!) but cool and easy to use and take along!

Enjoy!


----------



## galaxycraft

AmyKnits said:


> Not sure where you get your information... Lots and lots of knitters use small circulars every day with great comfort and ease.... I have never had a single issue...
> 
> BTW.... With all due respect... You have made it abundantly clear to all of us (by your 59 snarky posts here and on the other thread) that you are not interested in trying these needles. No one is forcing you to use them or even asking or suggesting you try them.
> 
> Normally I don't respond to your nasty, rude comments, but in this case.... I do feel sorry for you because you are quite oblivious to the fact (several knitters have made comments) that you are making quite the spectacle of yourself. Of course, this is an open forum... You are able to post anything you wish.... It just makes me feel badly that you are embarrassing yourself on my post.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, everyone! Off to work. Enjoy the post! Or not!


And where are you getting YOUR information?
Oh yah you are just a young whipper-snapper.
There are many on this forum that are older, more experienced, and more knowledgeable than yourself.
There are many reasons why someone can NOT use the tiny 9" circulars.
I feel sorry for you, that you are so narrow minded.

*She was trying to help someone that CAN NOT use the 9" circulars 'with great comfort and ease'*.

As you said -- " Of course, this is an open forum... You are able to post anything you wish .... you are embarrassing yourself *on my post*".
Didn't know this topic was exclusively yours to run.
You know - at least you should know - that other conversations (Q&A) happen on ANY thread.

BTW - Doesn't look like you are getting much knitting done to go back into her posts and count 59.
I don't believe there was 59 posts talking about these new needles between the 2 threads.
I didn't see any 'snarky' --- most were just talking about the new needles.
Anyone who doesn't agree with you is being 'snarky'.


----------



## chrisjac

Thanks.



galaxycraft said:


> And where are you getting YOUR information?
> Oh yah you are just a young whipper-snapper.
> There are many on this forum that are older, more experienced, and more knowledgeable than yourself.
> There are many reasons why someone can NOT use the tiny 9" circulars.
> I feel sorry for you, that you are so narrow minded.
> 
> She was trying to help someone that CAN NOT use the 9" circulars 'with ease'.


----------



## chrisjac

And such is the way with narcissism.



AmyKnits said:


> Not sure where you get your information... Lots and lots of knitters use small circulars every day with great comfort and ease.... I have never had a single issue...
> 
> BTW.... With all due respect... You have made it abundantly clear to all of us (by your 59 snarky posts here and on the other thread) that you are not interested in trying these needles. No one is forcing you to use them or even asking or suggesting you try them.
> 
> Normally I don't respond to your nasty, rude comments, but in this case.... I do feel sorry for you because you are quite oblivious to the fact (several knitters have made comments) that you are making quite the spectacle of yourself. Of course, this is an open forum... You are able to post anything you wish.... It just makes me feel badly that you are embarrassing yourself on my post.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, everyone! Off to work. Enjoy the post! Or not!


----------



## kneonknitter

AmyKnits said:


> Not sure where you get your information... Lots and lots of knitters use small circulars every day with great comfort and ease.... I have never had a single issue...
> 
> BTW.... With all due respect... You have made it abundantly clear to all of us (by your 59 snarky posts here and on the other thread) that you are not interested in trying these needles. No one is forcing you to use them or even asking or suggesting you try them.
> 
> Normally I don't respond to your nasty, rude comments, but in this case.... I do feel sorry for you because you are quite oblivious to the fact (several knitters have made comments) that you are making quite the spectacle of yourself. Of course, this is an open forum... You are able to post anything you wish.... It just makes me feel badly that you are embarrassing yourself on my post.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, everyone! Off to work. Enjoy the post! Or not!


Ok I am your friend again. Lol. You have a great day as well.


----------



## grandmann

Oh I Wish I could knit like Amy with ease without having trouble with my Arthritic Hands. It is so hard to see when one doesn't have the same problems.


----------



## kneonknitter

LEE1313 said:


> OK great. Now we can spend more money. Like we ever need more than a gentle nudge-----
> Or perhaps heat up and bend our own needles. lol
> 
> I saw the post and checked it out. But I would need size 8 for my hats. So now I think in the AM I will be trying to create my own set.
> Thanks Amy for giving it a try.
> How long did you micro ??
> So now I use a pencil sharpener to put a new tip on my wood needles and am recycling my "plastic" needles into bendies!!!!
> Knitting sure is a strange hobby. Who knew you would ever need a micro wave ~~~~~~~
> GREAT JOB !!!


Lee I tried to sharpen my clover needles with a pencil sharpener & what a disaster it turned out to be. I'm sure I had the wrong sharpener. What sharpener do you use?


----------



## kneonknitter

mobrien0144 said:


> Why would anyone pay for classes on Craftsy when all we have to do is tune into KP? New stitches, new pattern suggestion, new products and definitely unorthodox ideas. Thanks for this idea and to all others who share.


Exactly!!


----------



## AmyKnits

And where are you getting YOUR information?
Oh yah you are just a young whipper-snapper.
There are many on this forum that are older, more experienced, and more knowledgeable than yourself.
There are many reasons why someone can NOT use the tiny 9" circulars.
I feel sorry for you, that you are so narrow minded.

She was trying to help someone that CAN NOT use the 9" circulars 'with ease'.



And so was I.... Offering suggestions to alleviate hand pain using ANY needles. 

If you care to read the "helpful" post... "Using a 9" needle will do that to anyone." 

She states "ANYONE" will experience hand discomfort with small circular needles. I do not and neither do MANY other knitters of all ages. She is 100% incorrect with her statement. 

I knew a few would fly in (on their brooms?!?!? Giggle, giggle) to help one of their own! Always a couple "bad apples" who get joy from ruining a nice conversation..... My cue to leave! Have a lovely day.

Wasn't there an entire thread devoted to this type of nasty, rude behavior? Perhaps a return/revival of that thread would be in order... You can discuss how many husbands I have, what I do for a living, how I "killed" someone and whatever you like while we go on to discuss KNITTING in a PLEASANT manner and with others that wish to do the same....

I guess nasty comments don't do the proper job of embarrassing yourselves if not on the main page for all to see.... In that case... Carry on with your nastiness.....enjoy as that is what many of you do best... 

Now that it has been clearly pointed out that both you and "B" are wrong... I surmise you will decide to attack me.... To be expected. Carry on!

I choose not to stoop to your level and shall move on... I shall let the nasties take over doing what they do best. I am more interested in KNITTING. Enjoy!!


----------



## kneonknitter

LEE1313 said:


> HANG IN THERE. I went to the site also looking for other sizes.
> They are coming in AUG !!!! It was on the link that Jessica Jean posted in the thread.
> And I can't "play" with Amy any more either !! LOL I have quads of most of my DPN's just in case I loose one.
> But I NEED a set of these to try them out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

grandmann said:


> Oh I Wish I could knit like Amy with ease without having trouble with my Arthritic Hands. It is so hard to see when one doesn't have the same problems.


A big hug to you from me. I've recently been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis and am learning to adapt to knitting while wearing hand braces. I now understand so well the problems that such * brave * knitters have coped with for far longer than me.


----------



## judypfennemore

AmyKnits said:


> Lol.
> 
> I did read your description on "snarling" I shall try snailing tonight and then post about it!/quote]
> 
> Oh dear now I'm really confused - snarling! Snailing and boomerangs - I thought I only had one glass of red wine tonight and thought I was reading a knitting site. Hic!!! Thanks for sharing Amy. Look forward to seeing the results and pics too.


----------



## kneonknitter

AmyKnits said:


> Hey!!!! Quit blaming ME! I already passed the buck for blame directly to GrumpyGramma! No takesies-backsies! Giggle, giggle! They really are cool! Not a NEW idea, I have learned (what IS, really?!?!) but cool and easy to use and take along!
> 
> Enjoy!


Yes but you were the 'back up' messenger. LOL!


----------



## galaxycraft

AmyKnits said:


> And so was I.... Offering suggestions to alleviate hand pain using ANY needles.
> 
> If you care to read the "helpful" post... "Using a 9" needle will do that to anyone."
> 
> She states ANYONE will experience hand discomfort with small circular needles. I do not and neither do MANY other knitters of all ages. She is 100% incorrect with her statement.
> 
> *I knew a few would fly in (on their brooms?!?!? Giggle, giggle)* to help one of their own! Have a lovely day.


 :XD:


----------



## chrisjac

40 + years of knitting and teaching others to knit and I guess she knows best. Such is life.



AmyKnits said:


> And so was I.... Offering suggestions to alleviate hand pain using ANY needles.
> 
> If you care to read the "helpful" post... "Using a 9" needle will do that to anyone."
> 
> She states ANYONE will experience hand discomfort with small circular needles. I do not and neither do MANY other knitters of all ages. She is 100% incorrect with her statement.
> 
> I knew a few would fly in (on their brooms?!?!? Giggle, giggle) to help one of their own! Have a lovely day.
> 
> I choose not to stoop to your level and shall move on... Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## disgo

AmyKnits said:


> Hey!!!! Quit blaming ME! I already passed the buck for blame directly to GrumpyGramma! No takesies-backsies! Giggle, giggle! They really are cool! Not a NEW idea, I have learned (what IS, really?!?!) but cool and easy to use and take along!
> 
> Enjoy!


Sorry, but I'm afraid you are IT since you need to carry the torch forward it seems. Remember that Sharknado is doing quite well so Snarknado is not far behind--oops it see that GW has come back :-o :shock: :lol: Note to self--call financial investor immediately since I need in on this action from all angles--pins, pricks and all.


----------



## galaxycraft

chrisjac said:


> 40 + years of knitting and teaching others to knit and I guess she knows best. Such is life.


She didn't even have to call you on the statement and just left it alone.
Stir, stir, stir the pot .... darn I put up the wrong picture.


----------



## Lostie

If anyone gets around to trying these, can you tell me if acryllic squeeks on them?


----------



## LEE1313

NEWS FLASH !!!
I contacted the company in Germany asking price, shipping etc.
Diane emailed me almost instantly.
"Lion Brand will start carrying these bendy needles very soon in the USA. You can contact Lion Brand and inquire directly from them"

Ta Da !!
Ok off to email LB.


----------



## kneonknitter

LEE1313 said:


> NEWS FLASH !!!
> I contacted the company in Germany asking price, shipping etc.
> Diane emailed me almost instantly.
> "Lion Brand will start carrying these bendy needles very soon in the USA. You can contact Lion Brand and inquire directly from them"
> 
> Ta Da !!
> Ok off to email LB.


Ohhhhh that's good news!


----------



## chrisjac

I thought you were leaving?



AmyKnits said:


> And where are you getting YOUR information?
> Oh yah you are just a young whipper-snapper.
> There are many on this forum that are older, more experienced, and more knowledgeable than yourself.
> There are many reasons why someone can NOT use the tiny 9" circulars.
> I feel sorry for you, that you are so narrow minded.
> 
> She was trying to help someone that CAN NOT use the 9" circulars 'with ease'.
> 
> And so was I.... Offering suggestions to alleviate hand pain using ANY needles.
> 
> If you care to read the "helpful" post... "Using a 9" needle will do that to anyone."
> 
> She states "ANYONE" will experience hand discomfort with small circular needles. I do not and neither do MANY other knitters of all ages. She is 100% incorrect with her statement.
> 
> I knew a few would fly in (on their brooms?!?!? Giggle, giggle) to help one of their own! Always a couple "bad apples" who get joy from ruining a nice conversation..... My cue to leave! Have a lovely day.
> 
> Wasn't there an entire thread devoted to this type of nasty, rude behavior? Perhaps a return/revival of that thread would be in order... You can discuss how many husbands I have, what I do for a living, how I "killed" someone and whatever you like while we go on to discuss KNITTING in a PLEASANT manner and with others that wish to do the same....
> 
> I guess nasty comments don't do the proper job of embarrassing yourselves if not on the main page for all to see.... In that case... Carry on with your nastiness.....enjoy as that is what many of you do best...
> 
> Now that it has been clearly pointed out that both you and "B" are wrong... I surmise you will decide to attack me.... To be expected. Carry on!
> 
> I choose not to stoop to your level and shall move on... I shall let the nasties take over doing what they do best. I am more interested in KNITTING. Enjoy!!


----------



## galaxycraft

Lostie said:


> If anyone gets around to trying these, can you tell me if acryllic squeeks on them?


Well they are made of plastic. Which is surprising for such a new item on the market. 
Too steep $$ for plastic needles.


----------



## AmyKnits

chrisjac said:


> 40 + years of knitting and teaching others to knit and I guess she knows best. Such is life.


Sorry. 49 years of knitting does not impress me. My Nana has been knitting for almost 50 years and knits only ONE thing... Grandma's favorite dishcloth. Just because she has been knitting longer than I have been alive makes her no more knowledgeable than me.

I don't need 40+ years of knitting experience to KNOW that 9" circulars don't cause discomfort for "everyone" that uses them. Again... I am not impressed with Nana's knitting skills after 50 years. Length of time spent knitting does not equal skill level. That is also simply a fact. Not my opinion.

Have a lovely day... It seems that embarrassing yourself is indeed your best skill... Far be it from me to ask you to cease and desist... An educated guess tells me you have been making a spectacle of yourself for equally as long as you have been knitting.. I CAN say you are an "expert" at that!

Enjoy!!


----------



## misellen

Jessica-Jean said:


> They _are_ available in more sizes ... from the manufacturer: http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/order/


I just wish they were not plastic. I would like to try them but I detest knitting with plastic.


----------



## chrisjac

You're quite revealing. Your insults tell me all I need to know. It's been real.



AmyKnits said:


> Sorry. 49 years of knitting does not impress me. My Nana has been knitting for almost 50 years and knits only ONE thing... Grandma's favorite dishcloth. Just because she has been knitting longer than I have been alive makes her no more knowledgeable than me.
> 
> I don't need 40+ years of knitting experience to KNOW that 9" circulars don't cause discomfort for "everyone" that uses them. Again... I am not impressed with Nana's knitting skills after 50 years. Length of time spent knitting does not equal skill level. That is also simply a fact. Not my opinion.
> 
> Have a lovely day... It seems that embarrassing yourself is indeed your best skill... Far be it from me to ask you to cease and desist... An educated guess tells me you have been making a spectacle of yourself for equally as long as you have been knitting.. I CAN say you are an "expert" at that!
> 
> Enjoy!!


----------



## Lostie

galaxycraft said:


> Well they are made of plastic. Which is surprising for such a new item on the market.
> Too steep $$ for plastic needles.


Yikes! Not that I'm buying any .......


----------



## disgo

grandmann said:


> Oh I Wish I could knit like Amy with ease without having trouble with my Arthritic Hands. It is so hard to see when one doesn't have the same problems.


We do, we bent, we overcame. (Sorry my Latin is very rusty and I forgot where I put it). They were as Jessica-Jean said made in the '40s along with the metal cables built into what you all call fixed sets. There were no IC sets since that came after the WWII effort of making things better with finer threads and die cutters to create them with (what my father was doing while two air craft carriers he was on repairing what did make it back to the deck were sunk underneath him).

Then the IC makers tried the same thing with the earlier bent tip to cables that were made in the first fixed nylon in a 6" size US 1 according to my current gauge that I love dearly but you all hate since the pins are only 2.25 inches INCLUDING the bend.

Everyone, galaxaycarft can not use circulars either like some ride no gear bikes while others twelve gears, some people can only use straights from the way they hold their pins and rely on the pin to torque instead of pick loops. Each is different, unique and special just like you, so do not change on anyone's account but do at least ponder and consider other possibilities to keep the art form alive--its dying off quick enough as it and is why the introduction of MASSIVE POLES instead of pins and yarn big enough to moor your yacht with in a hurricane just to make an attempt to interest others.

Just look at all the hooks and the "new" all purpose Swiss army knife one by Boye that charges your smart phone while making single crochets (the largest hook in the case charges the new larger iPhone).

My great aunt had horrid gnarled and contractured fingers that still held pins so she could continue to make dense knit fabric coats all lined by hand stitching in Bemberg rayon lining until her demise. She swore that is what kept her fingers "nimble" for daily needs and never once anything for pain or any other form of treatment but just knitting everyday.


----------



## cah

The 9" or 12" circulars are the least popular method for knitting socks in the round (according to a Ravelry survey). I didn't ask why but my speculation is that they hurt! I think it's the method some will choose when they've exhausted all other methods but still want to knit small circumferences in the round, or they choose it first because they're intimidated by the other methods. And that's not MANY people. The majority of knitters are able to use the vastly more popular methods, dpns, magic loop, or 2 circs, and they do, which is how they got to be so popular. 

And now I read that Lion Brand will be carrying these needles. I don't doubt they took their old stock of plastic dpns that they couldn't give away (I HATED those things) and bent them all. Lol.


----------



## Laryan

OMG! There is something new in knitting needles! I will let Santa know about these...hee, hee, hee! THANKS!


----------



## Chemchic

Amy.....are you an Engineer???   I work with the smart, nerdy kids at my high school, and most of them are female! I get a kick out this...a lot of them go into Engineering.


----------



## chrisjac

Nicely stated. When I have taught knitting, I presented all the options, straights, dp's, circulars, short and long cords. I found the comfort factor was expressed to me by the students. If knitters wish to knit with what's comfortable for them, so be it. Interesting about Lion Brand.



cah said:


> The 9" or 12" circulars are the least popular method for knitting socks in the round (according to a Ravelry survey). I didn't ask why but my speculation is that they hurt! I think it's the method some will choose when they've exhausted all other methods but still want to knit small circumferences in the round, or they choose it first because they're intimidated by the other methods. And that's not MANY people. The majority of knitters are able to use the vastly more popular methods, dpns, magic loop, or 2 circs, and they do, which is how they got to be so popular.
> 
> And now I read that Lion Brand will be carrying these needles. I don't doubt they took their old stock of plastic dpns that they couldn't give away (I HATED those things) and bent them all. Lol.


----------



## kneonknitter

Chemchic said:


> Amy.....are you an Engineer???   I work with the smart, nerdy kids at my high school, and most of them are female! I get a kick out this...a lot of them go into Engineering.


My niece is one of those nerdy kids & is now studying engineering in college.


----------



## chrisjac

That's wonderful and you are a proud auntie.



kneonknitter said:


> My niece is one of those nerdy kids & is now studying engineering in college.


----------



## Chemchic

kneonknitter said:


> My niece is one of those nerdy kids & is now studying engineering in college.


Good for her!!! Chemist am I and it's always fun for me to find that the "females can't do math" myth is being squelched!

All knitters are usually good at math! they do it all the time, even with the most menial "counting rows" hahahaha


----------



## kneonknitter

chrisjac said:


> That's wonderful and you are a proud auntie.


Yes I am very proud of her. She was my foster child due to ugly family circumstances & she overcame them.


----------



## kneonknitter

Chemchic said:


> Good for her!!! Chemist am I and it's always fun for me to find that the "females can't do math" myth is being squelched!
> 
> All knitters are usually good at math! they do it all the time, even with the most menial "counting rows" hahahaha


 :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits

"Everyone, galaxaycarft can not use circulars either like some ride no gear bikes while others twelve gears, some people can only use straights from the way they hold their pins and rely on the pin to torque instead of pick loops."

Are you saying she has SAID she cannot use any circulars nor any of the techniques that are associated with circulars? 

Well that explains a lot. She tends to post links and nasty comments only... Now it makes more sense. I guess I would be very frustrated if I were unable to try so many of the techniques used by so many and WANT to (she is one of the knitters who has the most posts) discuss skills I am unable to try myself. Or if I were unwilling to change my knitting style to accommodate everything I could possibly try. This sheds a new light on why she only responds with two types of comments.... Blue links and nasty, bitter comments.... Sad that she wants to ruin a nice conversation.... Constantly!

Excerpt from one of the PM's received this morning.....

"I was sitting here just waiting for galaxycraft to butt her nose into this with her usual malicious, bitter posts......"


----------



## AmyKnits

Chemchic said:


> Amy.....are you an Engineer???   I work with the smart, nerdy kids at my high school, and most of them are female! I get a kick out this...a lot of them go into Engineering.


Goodness no! My eldest son is finishing up his masters in Engineering at the University of Alabama... I am going to pass this on to him and get a laugh out of his response!

I am utterly impatient and just smart enough to get myself into trouble! Giggle, giggle. I couldn't WAIT to try them and decided to make my own... Tried the microwave, it worked well, but the third I heated on the flame on the stove... Quicker and only the middle part got hot, so I think I like that better.

Because I am persistent, I had alternate plans to try other methods... One may or may not have included a blow torch... Thank Goodness it didn't have to come to that! I am super-clumsy!!!! Giggle, giggle.

Impatience and persistence.... Two qualities that have proven to be both a blessing and a curse in different situations!!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits

cah said:


> The 9" or 12" circulars are the least popular method for knitting socks in the round (according to a Ravelry survey). I didn't ask why but my speculation is that they hurt! I think it's the method some will choose when they've exhausted all other methods but still want to knit small circumferences in the round, or they choose it first because they're intimidated by the other methods. And that's not MANY people. The majority of knitters are able to use the vastly more popular methods, dpns, magic loop, or 2 circs, and they do, which is how they got to be so popular.
> 
> And now I read that Lion Brand will be carrying these needles. I don't doubt they took their old stock of plastic dpns that they couldn't give away (I HATED those things) and bent them all. Lol.


I don't think for most of us it is about what is most "popular" but more about what works best for each individual..... Like I said... I won't be tossing the rest of my needles for these, but they have a place if there are those that are interested....


----------



## Damama

mombr4 said:


> how clever you are, they look great.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

AmyKnits said:


> ... If you care to read the "helpful" post... "Using a 9" needle will do that to anyone." ...


I wouldn't mind reading it, _if_ I could find it. I searched for Using a 9" needle will do that to anyone, and found many topics, but none with that title: http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Using+a+9%22+needle+will+do+that+to+anyone&u=&sr=true&s=0


----------



## AmyKnits

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wouldn't mind reading it, _if_ I could find it. I searched for Using a 9" needle will do that to anyone, and found many topics, but none with that title: http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Using+a+9%22+needle+will+do+that+to+anyone&u=&sr=true&s=0


Page 5 of this thread.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

AmyKnits said:


> Page 5 of this thread.


Sorry. I had read that, but I thought you were referring to a different topic and that that phrase was its title.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

misellen said:


> I just wish they were not plastic. I would like to try them but I detest knitting with plastic.


So? Have you aluminium or steel double points that you can spare? Better yet, do you have any incomplete sets - just three? If so, bend your own 'Bendys'! Just do it slowly. Some kind of jig would help to get them all bent equally.


----------



## misellen

Jessica-Jean said:


> So? Have you aluminium or steel double points that you can spare? Better yet, do you have any incomplete sets - just three? If so, bend your own 'Bendys'! Just do it slowly. Some kind of jig would help to get them all bent equally.


I thought of that but I don't have that many DPNs so I hate to ruin the ones I do have (even though I don't really use them) I mostly use the two circ method.


----------



## Linday

As I don't have any plastic DP needles I will have to spend the money to buy the Neko needles, darn it all anyway.


----------



## cah

AmyKnits said:


> I don't think for most of us it is about what is most "popular" but more about what works best for each individual..... Like I said... I won't be tossing the rest of my needles for these, but they have a place if there are those that are interested....


You misunderstood what I wrote. People don't choose one of the 3 more popular methods _because_ of their popularity, the methods became popular when most people chose them.



AmyKnits said:


> Well that explains a lot. She tends to post links and nasty comments only... Now it makes more sense. I guess I would be very frustrated if I were unable to try so many of the techniques used by so many and WANT to (she is one of the knitters who has the most posts) discuss skills I am unable to try myself. Or if I were unwilling to change my knitting style to accommodate everything I could possibly try. ...


Extremely immature. :roll: Time for a nap.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

cah said:


> Extremely immature. :roll: Time for a nap.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits

cah said:


> Extremely immature. :roll: Time for a nap.


I have to wonder why it is perfectly acceptable for Galaxycraft to hurl insult after insult and spread/fuel rumors on thread after thread about my personal lifecall me dozens and dozens of nasty names, "Whipper-snapper" and "narrow minded" on THIS thread ALONE, but when I point out that HER comments are nasty... Well... THAT is immature?!?!?!?!?!?! Nice double standard you've got going here!

How does one get the right to post nasty, insulting comments to others and get away with it over and over (she has a REPUTATION for jumping into the fray making nasty and insulting comments... On a DAILY basis). Never mind... I don't WANT to know... That is not my style!


----------



## riversong200

Well aren't you the clever one! Thanks so much for experimenting and posting the results. These do look interesting. I wish I had some plastic dps to try it on.


----------



## SouthernGirl

these are great


----------



## Jessica-Jean

AmyKnits said:


> I have to wonder why it is perfectly acceptable for Galaxycraft to hurl insult after insult and call me dozens and dozens of nasty names.... "Whipper-snapper" and "narrow minded" on THIS thread ALONE, but when I point out that HER comments are nasty... Well... THAT is immature?!?!? ...


No, immature behaivour is unacceptable from _any_ adult. However, watching it is akin to watching a train-wreck. Can't do anything to prevent it, so may as well observe.


----------



## AmyKnits

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, immature behaivour is unacceptable from _any_ adult. However, watching it is akin to watching a train-wreck. Can't do anything to prevent it, so may as well observe.


So what you are saying is that YOU ARE an adult and conduct yourself without making ANY nasty comments, calling others names or spreading rumors about others? I agree.... That certainly IS immature behavior. Watching is ONE thing, but if you suggest YOU don't PARTICIPATE in what YOU call immature behavior... I beg to differ!

Are you serious? The "nasties" took over a thread and spent WEEKS... Pages and pages of insults, speculation, rumors and rude comments... ALL aimed at me... You were PART of it... Not an observer. NOW you have the nerve to call ME immature for making a comment after biting my tongue for weeks and weeks... Seriously? Are you not aware EVERYONE can read YOUR "immature" posts and comments ?!?!?! Seriously?!?!??? Wow! A bit delusional as we can ALL access your posts and comments! Wow!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

AmyKnits said:


> So what you are saying is that YOU ARE an adult and conduct yourself without making ANY nasty comments, calling others names or spreading rumors about others? I agree.... That certainly IS immature behavior. Watching is ONE thing, but if you suggest YOU don't PARTICIPATE in what YOU call immature behavior... I beg to differ!
> 
> Are you serious? The "nasties" took over a thread and spent WEEKS... Pages and pages of insults, speculation, rumors and rude comments... ALL aimed at me... You were PART of it... Not an observer. NOW you have the nerve to call ME immature for making a comment after biting my tongue for weeks and weeks... Seriously? Are you not aware EVERYONE can read YOUR "immature" posts and comments ?!?!?! Seriously?!?!???


I named no one as being immature. I don't need to. Others have that covered.


----------



## AmyKnits

Jessica-Jean said:


> I named no one as being immature. I don't need to. Others have that covered.


So YOU ARE mature and NEVER took part in name calling and nastiness? Or YOU are JUST as immature?

cah wrote:
Extremely immature. Time for a nap.
You put 👍👍 here....

BTW... When you quote someone with 👍👍 it means you are agreeing with the statement... So I would like to know WHAT "behavior" you are giving 👍👍 as being immature. Perhaps you didn't understand what 👍👍 means?!?!?

"No, immature behaivour is unacceptable from any adult. However, watching it is akin to watching a train-wreck. Can't do anything to prevent it, so may as well observe"


----------



## Jessica-Jean

AmyKnits said:


> So YOU ARE mature and NEVER took part in name calling and nastiness? Or YOU are JUST as immature?...


Depends on time of day, mood, weather, level of boredom, etc. :twisted:


----------



## AmyKnits

Jessica-Jean said:


> Depends on time of day, mood, weather, level of boredom, etc. :twisted:


Sounds as if you are even more "immature" than I am.... I DONT change my behavior and standards based on those variables!

Better than being a nasty, jealous, bitter old bitty!👍👍

BTW.... I can't remember EVER being bored, but if I were to ever find myself bored.... I sincerely HOPE I will be able to find other pursuits to occupy myself with rather than read and participate in nastiness on a knitting website! God forbid my life ever comes down to that...... Now THAT is bored (and more than slightly pathetic IMO).

You can stay here and "cure your boredom" all evening long.... Be as nasty as you like, invite all your nasty friends to join you (a couple are already here).... If that is how you like to spend YOUR evening.... Enjoy!!!!

I bought a beautiful dress this afternoon to wear for a romantic evening with my DH.... No boredom here... Ever!

If you are REALLY that bored, you can share/talk about your prettiest dresses?!?!? I was going to suggest knitting, but I don't believe many of the nasties are knitters.....so that's out....


----------



## cah

AmyKnits said:


> I have to wonder why it is perfectly acceptable for Galaxycraft to hurl insult after insult and call me dozens and dozens of nasty names.... "Whipper-snapper" and On THIS thread ALONE, but when I point out that HER comments are nasty... Well... THAT is immature?!?!? How does one get the right to post nasty, insulting comments to others? Never mind... I don't WANT to know... That is not my style!


Oh please. You thought "whipper-snapper" was a nasty name? It's not. I didn't think she insulted you, rather she disagreed with you.

And good grief, you're getting even worse here:



AmyKnits said:


> Better than being a nasty, jealous, bitter old bitty!👍👍
> 
> BTW.... I can't remember EVER being bored, but if I were to ever find myself bored.... I sincerely HOPE I will be able to find other pursuits to occupy myself with rather than read and participate in nastiness on a knitting website!


Yet here you are participating, with the nasty coming from you. Since I'm a witch too because I'm disagreeing with you, I'll go fly off on my broom. :mrgreen:


----------



## kneonknitter

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, immature behaivour is unacceptable from _any_ adult. However, watching it is akin to watching a train-wreck. Can't do anything to prevent it, so may as well observe.


 :thumbup: Unlike a train wreck tho, the squabbling on here does get humorous at times. Lol.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

kneonknitter said:


> :thumbup: Unlike a train wreck tho, the squabbling on here does get humorous at times. Lol.


And it's a tad less off-colour than what one finds at comedy clubs to boot! :-D


----------



## Little Old Lady

Checked the manufacture page and they do not make a size US # 1 needle. Think they make a US #1.5 needle but have already done my gauge on the different yarns I am using and want to stay with the size 1. Always start the ribbing on #,1 9" needles but then I use #1 12" needles to finish the rest. I like using the circular needles so there is no seam as I am a awful at putting it together. On the 3 pair of little socks have made 1 completely with #1, 9" circular needles and have two more to go. So hopefully they will come out with a US #1 before the end of the year. If anyone sees that has happened please let me know.


----------



## chrisjac

Hey! I'll see you where the moon is in the Seventh sun and Jupiter aligns with Mars. My broom is ready.



cah said:


> Yet here you are participating, with the nasty coming from you. Since I'm a witch too because I'm disagreeing with you, I'll go fly off on my broom. :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisjac

This has become surreal. It has gone beyond belief.


----------



## chrisjac

Good for you! Glad you found your way



Little Old Lady said:


> Checked the manufacture page and they do not make a size US # 1 needle. Think they make a US #1.5 needle but have already done my gauge on the different yarns I am using and want to stay with the size 1. Always start the ribbing on #,1 9" needles but then I use #1 12" needles to finish the rest. I like using the circular needles so there is no seam as I am a awful at putting it together. On the 3 pair of little socks have made 1 completely with #1, 9" circular needles and have two more to go. So hopefully they will come out with a US #1 before the end of the year. If anyone sees that has happened please let me know.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Little Old Lady said:


> Checked the manufacture page and they do not make a size US # 1 needle. Think they make a US #1.5 needle but have already done my gauge on the different yarns I am using and want to stay with the size 1. Always start the ribbing on #,1 9" needles but then I use #1 12" needles to finish the rest. I like using the circular needles so there is no seam as I am a awful at putting it together. On the 3 pair of little socks have made 1 completely with #1, 9" circular needles and have two more to go. So hopefully they will come out with a US #1 before the end of the year. If anyone sees that has happened please let me know.


At this link: http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/order/ , I see that they will be producing it- by the end of August 2015. That's only a month to wait, if you really _must_ buy it.


----------



## Irish knitter

disgo said:


> Have you knooked yet with an IC set of hooks with matching pins? Can you get my drift as I have already explained before on KP and many have tried and like this method. I only did a small mitered square sample starting from the center when first sampling my new clicks for knooking laces. I got beyond the eighth row and could see it worked so have not picked it back up since I am way ahead in other lace patterns with combinations of loop methods to get back to just round knit work. I also did not use a standard cast on of four or chain of four ring (needed to make a circle) but did a modified magic ring of sorts with the good old slip knot--you just do not draw it up and draw loops up around it like the first row of knook. I then made my necessary yarn overs for the miters with knook knit stitches in the four loops and then drew the slip knot tight and away I went from there with three more rows of knook and then to single pin (beauty of clicks--just a click to change). The cord is not drawn out like regular flat work knooking but allowed to spiral. You must know how to read your stitches since the yarn overs like on pins can be misleading to find. Once established you have no problem and no need for markers or lifelines as it is always just behind you to double check before the next round.


I am SOOOOOOOO.......confused; you lost me at IC. Could you re explain all this........(giggle giggle....just kidding). I am missing Ann De Gray and her wittiness........


----------



## ADW55

Nancy S. said:


> Is there any place here in the US that may carry them instead of ordering them from England?


http://us.deramores.com/double-point-knitting-needles

Scroll down for the Neke bendy needles.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Just when I find the perfect length for my DPN is 14 cms, someone comes up with another way of knitting of the round!!! I'll have to get hold of some old needles and bend them and give it a try. Not going to bend any of my 'good' ones, in case I'm not keen on the method.


----------



## WindingRoad

cah said:


> I'd heard of this concept before and was interested. The KP'er mjo posted about it a couple of months ago. I'm thinking it's a good concept for those that have trouble using double points, as in stitches falling off the ends and such. I'm already good with them so it's not a necessary gadget. Disgo says the concept has been around a while, so perhaps at some point they stopped doing them because they weren't popular. People either learned to use regular double points or found another method.


2AATTUML perhaps.


----------



## WindingRoad

Little Old Lady said:


> Would love to get my hands on a #1 size needle for socks. Will keep track of this post and hopefully they will start making different sizes. Would be much easier on my hands right now I use a #1 circular needle 9" long and if I get to carried away my hands start hurting. Only have 7 more pair to make before Christmas. Think it will happen sooner then the end of the year?


Try Magic Loop.


----------



## Irish knitter

AmyKnits said:


> So YOU ARE mature and NEVER took part in name calling and nastiness? Or YOU are JUST as immature?
> 
> cah wrote:
> Extremely immature. Time for a nap.
> You put 👍👍 here....
> 
> BTW... When you quote someone with 👍👍 it means you are agreeing with the statement... So I would like to know WHAT "behavior" you are giving 👍👍 as being immature. Perhaps you didn't understand what 👍👍 means?!?!?
> 
> "No, immature behaivour is unacceptable from any adult. However, watching it is akin to watching a train-wreck. Can't do anything to prevent it, so may as well observe"


Is someone here missing their meds???


----------



## WindingRoad

AmyKnits said:


> When I learned to knit in the round I learned every method I could find.... One circular, Magic Loop, DPNS and 2 Circulars.
> 
> Today, thanks to GrumpyGramma's post (yes... I named the "instigator" by name! Lol) this morning, I learned about yet another technique for knitting in the round! These needles are called Neko and can be purchased from Deramores....
> 
> http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html?m=1
> 
> Of course I ordered a set of needles in each size, but due to my extremely patient (NOT) personality... I couldn't WAIT for the needles to arrive, so I made my own. I have lots of DPNS... While I prefer metal for most of my knitting.... I like the "stickiness" of plastic or wood for DPNS... The stitches are less likely to fall off either end.
> 
> I tried knitting with these bent needles and IMO they are "the bomb"! It is just like working with DPNS, but you only have to work with two needles (compared to 3,4,5 regular DPNS... That means much less shoving stitches from one end of the needle to another, saving time and extra effort.
> 
> While I realize no needle or method is for every knitter, I wanted to give this method a shot and share with my KP friends! I tried this and (with a few rounds of practice to get going) can see that I will be using it in the future and directing other knitters here who may be interested.
> 
> All kidding aside, thanks GrumpyGramma for "hooking me up" this morning!!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351381-1.html


Well now that I am better. I got two words for these needles.

Sucking stupid.


----------



## Irish knitter

I always thought that "Whipper-Snapper" was a younger person.....hummmmm.....did it change?


----------



## cah

WindingRoad said:


> 2AATTUML perhaps.


Perhaps!


----------



## WindingRoad

Irish knitter said:


> I always thought that "Whipper-Snapper" was a younger person.....hummmmm.....did it change?


Only in someone's mind.


----------



## Irish knitter

2AATTUML perhaps.

Two at a time ????? ML= magic loop


----------



## cah

Irish knitter said:


> 2AATTUML perhaps.
> 
> Two at a time ????? ML= magic loop


ML = Magic loop, yes.  And you got the rest right too.
Edit: The whole thing is 2 at a time toe up magic loop.


----------



## WindingRoad

cah said:


> ML = Magic loop, yes.


You missed TU Toe Up. giggle giggle giggle if you KWIM


----------



## cah

WindingRoad said:


> You missed TU Toe Up. giggle giggle giggle if you KWIM


I fixed it!


----------



## grandmann

Looks like a lot has been going on since I left this morning. I think it would have been more interesting if Amy would have shown both herself and her hubby in her evening gown. Again she is showing how self-center she is. Me and only Me!


----------



## MaryCarter

Thanks Amy, I wanted to try this, and now I know how.


----------



## Irish knitter

cah said:


> ML = Magic loop, yes.  And you got the rest right too.
> Edit: The whole thing is 2 at a time toe up magic loop.


I missed toe up......thank you


----------



## WindingRoad

grandmann said:


> Looks like a lot has been going on since I left this morning. I think it would have been more interesting if Amy would have shown both herself and her hubby in her evening gown. Again she is showing how self-center she is. Me and only Me!


Yes I was curious to see which one it might be today. giggle giggle giggle.


----------



## lorraine 55

AmyKnits said:


> Sounds as if you are even more "immature" than I am.... I DONT change my behavior and standards based on those variables!
> 
> Better than being a nasty, jealous, bitter old bitty!👍👍
> 
> BTW.... I can't remember EVER being bored, but if I were to ever find myself bored.... I sincerely HOPE I will be able to find other pursuits to occupy myself with rather than read and participate in nastiness on a knitting website! God forbid my life ever comes down to that...... Now THAT is bored (and more than slightly pathetic IMO).
> 
> You can stay here and "cure your boredom" all evening long.... Be as nasty as you like, invite all your nasty friends to join you (a couple are already here).... If that is how you like to spend YOUR evening.... Enjoy!!!!
> 
> I bought a beautiful dress this afternoon to wear for a romantic evening with my DH.... No boredom here... Ever!
> 
> If you are REALLY that bored, you can share/talk about your prettiest dresses?!?!? I was going to suggest knitting, but I don't believe many of the nasties are knitters.....so that's out....


 Are you saying that you don't participate in nasty threads, I think many would beg to differ. Why are you attacking Jessica-Jean for giving her opinion, she is one of the nicest and most helpful people on here. You have mentioned several times that you don't believe some people are really knitters, has it ever occurred to you that some people don't have the confidence to show their work. I don,t post because I don't have a camera or a cell phone and I'm sure others are the same.


----------



## GeriT01

Intriguing, I'll just have to get myself some,thanx Amy.


----------



## GeriT01

Intriguing, I'll have to get a set and give them a try, awesome jod making your own set, you say your impatient I'd say your resourceful. Thanx Amy.


----------



## GeriT01

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Irish knitter said:


> I always thought that "Whipper-Snapper" was a younger person.....hummmmm.....did it change?


I think it's relative. At 69, I might think of a 50-year-old as one. At 29, I surely thought of a 10-year-old as one. It's probable that there are some 80-somethings who think of me as one! 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/whippersnapper
I love the definition!


----------



## Shannon123

There is something really quite sad when someone takes an opportunity OUT OF NOWHERE to post a picture of themselves that has absolutely NOTHING to do with the topic at hand. I can't really put my finger on it, but my best guess would be that that someone isn't getting the attention they want from those they feel close to.
MHO.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

grandmann said:


> ... I think it would have been more interesting if Amy would have shown both herself and her hubby in her evening gown....


Now, _that_ would have been a very tight fit!


----------



## grandmann

Shannon123 said:


> There is something really quite sad when someone takes an opportunity OUT OF NOWHERE to post a picture of themselves that has absolutely NOTHING to do with the topic at hand. I can't really put my finger on it, but my best guess would be that that someone isn't getting the attention they want from those they feel close to.
> MHO.


You might have a point there....maybe that's why she acts the way she does.


----------



## chrisjac

Funny one Jessica-Jean.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Now, _that_ would have been a very tight fit!


----------



## misellen

Irish knitter said:


> I always thought that "Whipper-Snapper" was a younger person.....hummmmm.....did it change?


I don't know, but I think Earth just flew off it's axis.


----------



## cah

Jessica-Jean said:


> I think it's relative. At 69, I might think of a 50-year-old as one. At 29, I surely thought of a 10-year-old as one. It's probable that there are some 80-somethings who think of me as one!
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/whippersnapper
> I love the definition!


That's not the definition I got, nor what I thought it was. I got:
"a young and inexperienced person considered to be presumptuous or overconfident." Which is exactly what I thought it meant. One word, different meanings.


----------



## misellen

lorraine 55 said:


> Are you saying that you don't participate in nasty threads, I think many would beg to differ. Why are you attacking Jessica-Jean for giving her opinion, she is one of the nicest and most helpful people on here. You have mentioned several times that you don't believe some people are really knitters, has it ever occurred to you that some people don't have the confidence to show their work. I don,t post because I don't have a camera or a cell phone and I'm sure others are the same.


Some people also don't feel the need to show their work.


----------



## WindingRoad

GeriT01 said:


> Intriguing, I'll have to get a set and give them a try, awesome jod making your own set, you say your impatient I'd say your resourceful. Thanx Amy.


I wonder if your stitches will stretch all out of proportion around the bend. Curious minds want to know.


----------



## ouijian

grandmann said:


> You might have a point there....maybe that's why she acts the way she does.


When should we expect the sex tape?


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> I don't know, but I think Earth just flew off it's axis.


Oh misellen that won't happen until 50% more of the polar ice caps melt. BTW do you always send humidity by pony express. It has finally arrived. Summer is soon over.


----------



## WindingRoad

ouijian said:


> When should we expect the sex tape?


Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> Some people also don't feel the need to show their work.


Or don't give a fiying fig what others think. If it ain't for you you don't need to see it. My motto at times. Not you personally misellen. Peeps in general.


----------



## grandmann

WindingRoad said:


> Be careful what you ask for.


 :lol:


----------



## Shannon123

misellen said:


> Some people also don't feel the need to show their work.


This is true I'm sure. I did not post my projects on here for a long time, just didn't feel the need to prove myself.

But there is something a little addictive, I admit, to getting positive feedback from fellow knitters. Knitters who may have years more experience under their belts. Sometimes it's the only place for some of us to share with others the process and effort it takes to make something wearable, gift-able etc.

That being said, there are some of us who don't appreciate a lecture every time an opinion or experience is given.

Don't get me started on the weird selfies.


----------



## chrisjac

Nice to hear from you. I love to see all the lovely work, the sharing.



Shannon123 said:


> This is true I'm sure. I did not post my projects on here for a long time, just didn't feel the need to prove myself.
> 
> But there is something a little addictive, I admit, to getting positive feedback from fellow knitters. Knitters who may have years more experience under their belts. Sometimes it's the only place for some of us to share with others the process and effort it takes to make something wearable, gift-able etc.
> 
> That being said, there are some of us who don't appreciate a lecture every time an opinion or experience is given.
> 
> Don't get me started on the weird selfies.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Shannon123 said:


> ... there is something a little addictive, I admit, to getting positive feedback from fellow knitters. Knitters who may have years more experience under their belts. Sometimes it's the only place for some of us to share with others the process and effort it takes to make something wearable, gift-able etc. ...


I have more positive feedback from folks here on KP and on Ravelry - 99.999% complete strangers - than I have _ever_ had from the family members who've received many of my knits.

Before internet, KP, and Ravelry, I was a self-starter on projects, and usually worked on only one at a time. Since getting online, discovering online knitting/crocheting sites and 'lists', my inspiration has been fed to repletion. My stash has blossomed from a shoe-box in 1998 to overflowing the biggest room in this big house. It's great to show my stuff and receive praise. It's also great that those praising are knowledgeable about the time and effort involved in the making. That's worth gold.


----------



## GeriT01

I'll let your curious mind know windingRoad when I get my set.


----------



## chrisjac

Really like your stuff on your Ravelry page.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I have more positive feedback from folks here on KP and on Ravelry - 99.999% complete strangers - than I have _ever_ had from the family members who've received many of my knits.
> 
> Before internet, KP, and Ravelry, I was a self-starter on projects, and usually worked on only one at a time. Since getting online, discovering online knitting/crocheting sites and 'lists', my inspiration has been fed to repletion. My stash has blossomed from a shoe-box in 1998 to overflowing the biggest room in this big house. It's great to show my stuff and receive praise. It's also great that those praising are knowledgeable about the time and effort involved in the making. That's worth gold.


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> Nice to hear from you. I love to see all the lovely work, the sharing.


I've seen your encouraging comments. The "B" strong is memorable


----------



## chrisjac

Yes.Thank you!



Shannon123 said:


> I've seen your encouraging comments. The "B" strong is memorable


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> Yes.


My good friend was in Boston visiting her daughter and grandson and were home a half hour after leaving the site of the bombing! They were in lockdown in Watertown. Does anyone remember the photo of the police officer delivering 2 gallons of milk that went viral? That officer was delivering to my friend who pleaded with the officer because they were out of milk for the toddler!


----------



## WindingRoad

grandmann said:


> :lol:


I've been sick so I'll pass on the nausea thanks.


----------



## Shannon123

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have more positive feedback from folks here on KP and on Ravelry - 99.999% complete strangers - than I have _ever_ had from the family members who've received many of my knits.
> 
> Before internet, KP, and Ravelry, I was a self-starter on projects, and usually worked on only one at a time. Since getting online, discovering online knitting/crocheting sites and 'lists', my inspiration has been fed to repletion. My stash has blossomed from a shoe-box in 1998 to overflowing the biggest room in this big house. It's great to show my stuff and receive praise. It's also great that those praising are knowledgeable about the time and effort involved in the making. That's worth gold.


Yes. I've often thought that if my Great grandma and Grandma Delly were still here, I would have all the encouragement I needed. I didn't start knitting real projects until they were both gone but I still have some of their items. I've learned so much from these sites.

I should post some. I've got Tabasco Man, a poopy duck (yes, really!), crazy colored afghans...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Really like your stuff on your Ravelry page.


Thank you!


----------



## chrisjac

Thank God they were safe. I saw all the pictures . I had friends running in the marathon. Bless them, they were in the rear. It's something that every New Englander (or every American) will never forget. My daughter lived in Boston for a very long time. I've been there so many times, it's one of my favorite places.



Shannon123 said:


> My good friend was in Boston visiting her daughter and grandson and were home a half hour after leaving the site of the bombing! They were in lockdown in Watertown. Does anyone remember the photo of the police officer delivering 2 gallons of milk that went viral? That officer was delivering to my friend who pleaded with the officer because they were out of milk for the toddler!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Shannon123 said:


> Yes. I've often thought that if my Great grandma and Grandma Delly were still here, I would have all the encouragement I needed. I didn't start knitting real projects until they were both gone but I still have some of their items. I've learned so much from these sites.
> 
> I should post some. I've got Tabasco Man, a poopy duck (yes, really!), crazy colored afghans...


OK. You really shouldn't just mention them. A poopy duck?? I've heard of hens that lay but a poopy duck? Gotta see _that_!


----------



## MaryCarter

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Just when I find the perfect length for my DPN is 14 cms, someone comes up with another way of knitting of the round!!! I'll have to get hold of some old needles and bend them and give it a try. Not going to bend any of my 'good' ones, in case I'm not keen on the method.


Me too....but I think I am going to like this method too.


----------



## chrisjac

Need to see !



Shannon123 said:


> Yes. I've often thought that if my Great grandma and Grandma Delly were still here, I would have all the encouragement I needed. I didn't start knitting real projects until they were both gone but I still have some of their items. I've learned so much from these sites.
> 
> I should post some. I've got Tabasco Man, a poopy duck (yes, really!), crazy colored afghans...


----------



## Shannon123

I'll be back tomorrow. Batteries are running low. Tablet's and mine...


----------



## chrisjac

See ya!



Shannon123 said:


> I'll be back tomorrow. Batteries are running low. Tablet's and mine...


----------



## vjh1530

In the middle of incessant insane ranting on a knitting site because someone said they don't like 9 inch circs we post a photo of ourselves in an evening gown? And what is with the constant "my hubby loves me" posts? Who are we trying to convince? And then we throw poor Nana and her knitting skills under the bus - is no one safe?

And since we are counting - 27 posts between the two bent needle topics!! Tsk tsk. 

I feel like I'm back on the 3pm - 11pm shift in the Emergency Room doing psychiatric clearances during the week of the full moon. Giggle giggle giggle....sigh


----------



## WindingRoad

vjh1530 said:


> In the middle of incessant insane ranting on a knitting site because someone said they don't like 9 inch circs we post a photo of ourselves in an evening gown? And what is with the constant "my hubby loves me" posts? Who are we trying to convince? And then we throw poor Nana and her knitting skills under the bus - is no one safe?
> 
> And since we are counting - 27 posts between the two bent needle topics!! Tsk tsk.
> 
> I feel like I'm back on the 3pm - 11pm shift in the Emergency Room doing psychiatric clearances during the week of the full moon. Giggle giggle giggle....sigh


JFN....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

vjh1530 said:


> ... I feel like I'm back on the 3pm - 11pm shift in the Emergency Room doing psychiatric clearances during the week of the full moon. Giggle giggle giggle....sigh


I did 11 PM to 7 AM as a telephone operator for over two decades. I swear that the myth of nuts surfacing during the full moon is no myth. Now, you confirm it! Thanks!

God bless Google! http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phases/phasenow.php


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> I did 11 PM to 7 AM as a telephone operator for over two decades. I swear that the myth of nuts surfacing during the full moon is no myth. Now, you confirm it! Thanks!
> 
> God bless Google! http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phases/phasenow.php


Blue Moon in 2 days. Double Whammy....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Blue Moon in 2 days. Double Whammy....


This too shall pass.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> This too shall pass.


I sure hope so.


----------



## Lillyhooch

Well, am I glad I didn't follow this post day by day. Always interesting to see another technique, whether it be an oldie rediscovered, a new take on something, or something completely innovative and new.

All are interesting to me. I do love to hear about oldies being looked at again - lets face it, many scientific discoveries wait many many years to be 'rediscovered'. A fresh look can bring them to life and make them useful additions to our modern life.

I see this being the case with the bendy needles. Thank you Amy for posting details of your experiments. 

Love to hear history too...so for those who have this knowledge I look forward to you sharing your knowledge, but hey, I don't need veiled criticism of those of us who are exploring something that is new to us. Old is new!!

And so disappointed to read vitriolic posts. Where are your heads? Like one post said, who is off their meds?

Keep it nice. Let us enjoy this Forum without blood pressure problems.


----------



## gillyc

Are these needles any good for larger tubes or do you need more of them? I suppose they then turn into fixed circulars with a bend in them! I have a pair of 12" circular and have been reluctant to try them. I may now have a go.


----------



## carmicv

Jessica-Jean said:


> Now, _that_ would have been a very tight fit!


Thank you JJ for my morning laugh


----------



## betsyknit

Jessica-Jean said:


> Now, _that_ would have been a very tight fit!


Now that one was funny. Thanks for trying to lighten things up JJ!


----------



## Tashi

Thank you Amy. The pics help a lot too. I Always love to discover new methods even though they may be old ways. As a self taught knitter, everything old is a new discovery.


----------



## vjh1530

Jessica-Jean said:


> I did 11 PM to 7 AM as a telephone operator for over two decades. I swear that the myth of nuts surfacing during the full moon is no myth. Now, you confirm it! Thanks!
> 
> God bless Google! http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phases/phasenow.php


I keep reading studies that the phenomenon is not true, but I don't agree. Maybe there aren't _more_ episodes, but they certainly are _worse_. I have a (thankfully now ex-) in-law that proved the theory beyond a miserable doubt. (Side note - Thank you, Galaxy - you know _why_)

My dear grandma was a telephone operator back in 40's. when they had to route each call by hand. She loved that job, but just like I'm sure you do, she had some amazing stories - both good and crazy.

You are such an interesting woman, JJ, with all the different life experiences you have had. I would love to be able to sit down with you over coffee some day and just let listen.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

Wow - I just read all 14 pages (so far) and should just keep on being quiet and reading but I just have to put my 2 cents worth in......so many of you have helped me, many of you have become 'friends' and that's important to me, and many have encouraged me. As Jessica-Jean has written, getting support and encouragement is important as I'm trying to learn on my own and can ask some pretty borderline stupid questions to the more knowledgeable on this forum. But....someone always steps up with the answer for which I'm grateful. Will I ever post photos of any of my work? Probably not - I'm usually 3+ years behind most of you in trying a pattern, just can't do socks and love to knit lace shawls. Sweaters frighten me and I admire so many of you who size your work properly, understand the many techniques it takes to do some of the patterns, and I know I'll never reach your expertise. I've had rude things said to me at the closest LYS to me so know I would be riddled if anyone saw any of my work, but I love yarn, love to attempt patterns (although some are written in a way to confuse me - Millrace is the current one) and I've learned the stitches, I just don't have the even tension you all have mastered. I finally shared my Dinner at the Eiffel Tower shawl with one of my best friends about 2 months ago! But mostly one comment here about asking questions of the elders in your family struck home with me. I so wish I'd asked questions of my Grandmother, Aunts and Great Aunts and even my Mom before they were all gone. So....have any of you considered that for some of us you are the teaching relatives we've lost? Books and You-tube are great, but there's nothing like one-on-one help from a friend to brighten your day. Enjoy your day and know many are struggling to reach even part way to your level of expertise. I live alone, lost my husband over 7 years ago, my best friend moved a state away, and sharing with you all has helped fill those voids. Words are so powerful - they have the power to brighten someone's day, make one cry, make one hurt, make one angry. I live by my cousin's credo: I have plenty to eat, am warm in the winter, cool in the summer and no one is shooting at me - it's a fantastic day. May you have a fantastic day also!


----------



## mopgenorth

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Wow - I just read all 14 pages (so far) and should just keep on being quiet and reading but I just have to put my 2 cents worth in......so many of you have helped me, many of you have become 'friends' and that's important to me, and many have encouraged me. As Jessica-Jean has written, getting support and encouragement is important as I'm trying to learn on my own and can ask some pretty borderline stupid questions to the more knowledgeable on this forum. But....someone always steps up with the answer for which I'm grateful. Will I ever post photos of any of my work? Probably not - I'm usually 3+ years behind most of you in trying a pattern, just can't do socks and love to knit lace shawls. Sweaters frighten me and I admire so many of you who size your work properly, understand the many techniques it takes to do some of the patterns, and I know I'll never reach your expertise. I've had rude things said to me at the closest LYS to me so know I would be riddled if anyone saw any of my work, but I love yarn, love to attempt patterns (although some are written in a way to confuse me - Millrace is the current one) and I've learned the stitches, I just don't have the even tension you all have mastered. I finally shared my Dinner at the Eiffel Tower shawl with one of my best friends about 2 months ago! But mostly one comment here about asking questions of the elders in your family struck home with me. I so wish I'd asked questions of my Grandmother, Aunts and Great Aunts and even my Mom before they were all gone. So....have any of you considered that for some of us you are the teaching relatives we've lost? Books and You-tube are great, but there's nothing like one-on-one help from a friend to brighten your day. Enjoy your day and know many are struggling to reach even part way to your level of expertise. I live alone, lost my husband over 7 years ago, my best friend moved a state away, and sharing with you all has helped fill those voids. Words are so powerful - they have the power to brighten someone's day, make one cry, make one hurt, make one angry. I live by my cousin's credo: I have plenty to eat, am warm in the winter, cool in the summer and no one is shooting at me - it's a fantastic day. May you have a fantastic day also!


You, my dear, are my absolute favorite kind of knitter - the ones who knit for the shear JOY of knitting (and crafting in general). Perfection is not the goal - it isn't a necessary part of the equation that feeds our souls. Do not let the perfectionists and those who would have you drool over their fabulous lives (in their own minds anyway), deter you from pursuing what makes YOU happy. If everyone lived by your cousin's words we would indeed finally achieve world peace! It's so important to embrace friends and what they mean to us. Thank you so much for your thoughtful words - with so much crazy going on in the world (including here on KP - full moon notwithstanding) you made my day!


----------



## chrisjac

Such a wonderful show of words. I agree with you, I wish I had my grandmothers teach me things before they passed away. I don't care how little, it would have been nice. It's so good to share with you. 
Take care,
Christine



BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Wow - I just read all 14 pages (so far) and should just keep on being quiet and reading but I just have to put my 2 cents worth in......so many of you have helped me, many of you have become 'friends' and that's important to me, and many have encouraged me. As Jessica-Jean has written, getting support and encouragement is important as I'm trying to learn on my own and can ask some pretty borderline stupid questions to the more knowledgeable on this forum. But....someone always steps up with the answer for which I'm grateful. Will I ever post photos of any of my work? Probably not - I'm usually 3+ years behind most of you in trying a pattern, just can't do socks and love to knit lace shawls. Sweaters frighten me and I admire so many of you who size your work properly, understand the many techniques it takes to do some of the patterns, and I know I'll never reach your expertise. I've had rude things said to me at the closest LYS to me so know I would be riddled if anyone saw any of my work, but I love yarn, love to attempt patterns (although some are written in a way to confuse me - Millrace is the current one) and I've learned the stitches, I just don't have the even tension you all have mastered. I finally shared my Dinner at the Eiffel Tower shawl with one of my best friends about 2 months ago! But mostly one comment here about asking questions of the elders in your family struck home with me. I so wish I'd asked questions of my Grandmother, Aunts and Great Aunts and even my Mom before they were all gone. So....have any of you considered that for some of us you are the teaching relatives we've lost? Books and You-tube are great, but there's nothing like one-on-one help from a friend to brighten your day. Enjoy your day and know many are struggling to reach even part way to your level of expertise. I live alone, lost my husband over 7 years ago, my best friend moved a state away, and sharing with you all has helped fill those voids. Words are so powerful - they have the power to brighten someone's day, make one cry, make one hurt, make one angry. I live by my cousin's credo: I have plenty to eat, am warm in the winter, cool in the summer and no one is shooting at me - it's a fantastic day. May you have a fantastic day also!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

mopgenorth said:


> You, my dear, are my absolute favorite kind of knitter - the ones who knit for the shear JOY of knitting (and crafting in general). Perfection is not the goal - it isn't a necessary part of the equation that feeds our souls. Do not let the perfectionists and those who would have you drool over fabulous lives (in their own minds anyway), deter you from pursuing what makes YOU happy. If everyone lived by your cousin's words we would indeed finally achieve world peace! It's so important to embrace friends and what they mean to us. Thank you so much for your thoughtful words - with so much crazy going on in the world (including here on KP - full moon notwithstanding) you made my day!


Thank you so much - and you've made mine!


----------



## chrisjac

Wicked good Mopgenorth!



mopgenorth said:


> You, my dear, are my absolute favorite kind of knitter - the ones who knit for the shear JOY of knitting (and crafting in general). Perfection is not the goal - it isn't a necessary part of the equation that feeds our souls. Do not let the perfectionists and those who would have you drool over fabulous lives (in their own minds anyway), deter you from pursuing what makes YOU happy. If everyone lived by your cousin's words we would indeed finally achieve world peace! It's so important to embrace friends and what they mean to us. Thank you so much for your thoughtful words - with so much crazy going on in the world (including here on KP - full moon notwithstanding) you made my day!


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> You, my dear, are my absolute favorite kind of knitter - the ones who knit for the shear JOY of knitting (and crafting in general). Perfection is not the goal - it isn't a necessary part of the equation that feeds our souls. Do not let the perfectionists and those who would have you drool over fabulous lives (in their own minds anyway), deter you from pursuing what makes YOU happy. If everyone lived by your cousin's words we would indeed finally achieve world peace! It's so important to embrace friends and what they mean to us. Thank you so much for your thoughtful words - with so much crazy going on in the world (including here on KP - full moon notwithstanding) you made my day!


The difference between hand made ( with love) and home made every day. Right on.


----------



## WindingRoad

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Thank you so much - and you've made mine!


I can help you make socks. I know you can do it. Two stitches. Knit and purl. If you can do that you can knit socks. PM if you want to. No pressure.. YET....LOL


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

chrisjac said:


> Such a wonderful show of words. I agree with you, I wish I had my grandmothers teach me things before they passed away. I don't care how little, it would have been nice. It's so good to share with you.
> Take care,
> Christine


Thank you - and yes, all the needle crafts were part of our Grandmothers' way of life. Oft times a necessity for them. I still remember the circle of Grandma's friends around quilting frames making such gorgeous quilts, chatting and even letting me do a few stitches under my Mom's watchful eye. My Grandma did teach me to embroider, a friend of my Mom's taught me how to cast on and off plus knit and purl stitches (boy was I amazed to know you could knit lace!!), Mom taught me the basics of sewing. But.....you know how it is when you start your marriage, new job, family, you get so caught up in your own day-to-day must do's that you let those years slide and only after so many have passed away you realize what you've missed. A look in the mirror never fails to remind me that now I'm an 'elder' who so wishes I'd asked more questions and learned so much more!


----------



## chrisjac

Stay well, my friend.



BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Thank you - and yes, all the needle crafts were part of our Grandmothers' way of life. Oft times a necessity for them. I still remember the circle of Grandma's friends around quilting frames making such gorgeous quilts, chatting and even letting me do a few stitches under my Mom's watchful eye. My Grandma did teach me to embroider, a friend of my Mom's taught me how to cast on and off plus knit and purl stitches (boy was I amazed to know you could knit lace!!), Mom taught me the basics of sewing. But.....you know how it is when you start your marriage, new job, family, you get so caught up in your own day-to-day must do's that you let those years slide and only after so many have passed away you realize what you've missed. A look in the mirror never fails to remind me that now I'm an 'elder' who so wishes I'd asked more questions and learned so much more!


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> Or don't give a fiying fig what others think. If it ain't for you you don't need to see it. My motto at times. Not you personally misellen. Peeps in general.


That's what I meant but I was TRYING to be polite.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

WindingRoad said:


> I can help you make socks. I know you can do it. Two stitches. Knit and purl. If you can do that you can knit socks. PM if you want to. No pressure.. YET....LOL


You are so sweet - but I'm pretty sure I'm hopeless. I had three books (which I just gave to my friend) and must have watched hours of You-Tube videos. I did make one pair of the little toe covers that just come to your vamp as I wear clogs and even did Kitchner stitch. I read where so many enjoy making them - it was just torture for me. Now give me a lovely lace shawl or shawlette pattern and I'm so happy. As my Daddy used to say about Mom's crocheting (and it is the same for knitting): it's amazing to watch someone take a piece of string and make a fabric out of it. I also bead and feel the same way about making beaded amulet bags - that beaded fabric is so much fun and it still amazes me that it's like a fabric too.


----------



## misellen

Shannon123 said:


> This is true I'm sure. I did not post my projects on here for a long time, just didn't feel the need to prove myself.
> 
> That being said, there are some of us who don't appreciate a lecture every time an opinion or experience is given.
> 
> Don't get me started on the weird selfies.


 :thumbup: I do know whacha mean :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Jessica-Jean said:


> I did 11 PM to 7 AM as a telephone operator for over two decades. I swear that the myth of nuts surfacing during the full moon is no myth. Now, you confirm it! Thanks!
> 
> God bless Google! http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phases/phasenow.php


I did 11 PM - 7AM at the police station. I guarantee it is no myth.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> That's what I meant but I was TRYING to be polite.


misellen you know me better than that. LOL


----------



## Artbarn

misellen said:


> I did 11 PM - 7AM at the police station. I guarantee it is no myth.


I agree, Misellen. My father was a police officer. He always commented on the full moon.


----------



## WindingRoad

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> You are so sweet - but I'm pretty sure I'm hopeless. I had three books (which I just gave to my friend) and must have watched hours of You-Tube videos. I did make one pair of the little toe covers that just come to your vamp as I wear clogs and even did Kitchner stitch. I read where so many enjoy making them - it was just torture for me. Now give me a lovely lace shawl or shawlette pattern and I'm so happy. As my Daddy used to say about Mom's crocheting (and it is the same for knitting): it's amazing to watch someone take a piece of string and make a fabric out of it. I also bead and feel the same way about making beaded amulet bags - that beaded fabric is so much fun and it still amazes me that it's like a fabric too.


OK. I'll make ya a deal. You help me figure out charts. All greek to me and I'll help you make socks. That seems only fair. IMHO....


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> I did 11 PM - 7AM at the police station. I guarantee it is no myth.


Again JFN.


----------



## Artbarn

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Wow - I just read all 14 pages (so far) and should just keep on being quiet and reading but I just have to put my 2 cents worth in......so many of you have helped me, many of you have become 'friends' and that's important to me, and many have encouraged me. As Jessica-Jean has written, getting support and encouragement is important as I'm trying to learn on my own and can ask some pretty borderline stupid questions to the more knowledgeable on this forum. But....someone always steps up with the answer for which I'm grateful. Will I ever post photos of any of my work? Probably not - I'm usually 3+ years behind most of you in trying a pattern, just can't do socks and love to knit lace shawls. Sweaters frighten me and I admire so many of you who size your work properly, understand the many techniques it takes to do some of the patterns, and I know I'll never reach your expertise. I've had rude things said to me at the closest LYS to me so know I would be riddled if anyone saw any of my work, but I love yarn, love to attempt patterns (although some are written in a way to confuse me - Millrace is the current one) and I've learned the stitches, I just don't have the even tension you all have mastered. I finally shared my Dinner at the Eiffel Tower shawl with one of my best friends about 2 months ago! But mostly one comment here about asking questions of the elders in your family struck home with me. I so wish I'd asked questions of my Grandmother, Aunts and Great Aunts and even my Mom before they were all gone. So....have any of you considered that for some of us you are the teaching relatives we've lost? Books and You-tube are great, but there's nothing like one-on-one help from a friend to brighten your day. Enjoy your day and know many are struggling to reach even part way to your level of expertise. I live alone, lost my husband over 7 years ago, my best friend moved a state away, and sharing with you all has helped fill those voids. Words are so powerful - they have the power to brighten someone's day, make one cry, make one hurt, make one angry. I live by my cousin's credo: I have plenty to eat, am warm in the winter, cool in the summer and no one is shooting at me - it's a fantastic day. May you have a fantastic day also!


Love it!


----------



## damemary

I feel the same way. Bless you. One for all and all for one.



BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Wow - I just read all 14 pages (so far) and should just keep on being quiet and reading but I just have to put my 2 cents worth in......so many of you have helped me, many of you have become 'friends' and that's important to me, and many have encouraged me. As Jessica-Jean has written, getting support and encouragement is important as I'm trying to learn on my own and can ask some pretty borderline stupid questions to the more knowledgeable on this forum. But....someone always steps up with the answer for which I'm grateful. Will I ever post photos of any of my work? Probably not - I'm usually 3+ years behind most of you in trying a pattern, just can't do socks and love to knit lace shawls. Sweaters frighten me and I admire so many of you who size your work properly, understand the many techniques it takes to do some of the patterns, and I know I'll never reach your expertise. I've had rude things said to me at the closest LYS to me so know I would be riddled if anyone saw any of my work, but I love yarn, love to attempt patterns (although some are written in a way to confuse me - Millrace is the current one) and I've learned the stitches, I just don't have the even tension you all have mastered. I finally shared my Dinner at the Eiffel Tower shawl with one of my best friends about 2 months ago! But mostly one comment here about asking questions of the elders in your family struck home with me. I so wish I'd asked questions of my Grandmother, Aunts and Great Aunts and even my Mom before they were all gone. So....have any of you considered that for some of us you are the teaching relatives we've lost? Books and You-tube are great, but there's nothing like one-on-one help from a friend to brighten your day. Enjoy your day and know many are struggling to reach even part way to your level of expertise. I live alone, lost my husband over 7 years ago, my best friend moved a state away, and sharing with you all has helped fill those voids. Words are so powerful - they have the power to brighten someone's day, make one cry, make one hurt, make one angry. I live by my cousin's credo: I have plenty to eat, am warm in the winter, cool in the summer and no one is shooting at me - it's a fantastic day. May you have a fantastic day also!


----------



## damemary

Me too. I have tears in my eyes.



mopgenorth said:


> You, my dear, are my absolute favorite kind of knitter - the ones who knit for the shear JOY of knitting (and crafting in general). Perfection is not the goal - it isn't a necessary part of the equation that feeds our souls. Do not let the perfectionists and those who would have you drool over their fabulous lives (in their own minds anyway), deter you from pursuing what makes YOU happy. If everyone lived by your cousin's words we would indeed finally achieve world peace! It's so important to embrace friends and what they mean to us. Thank you so much for your thoughtful words - with so much crazy going on in the world (including here on KP - full moon notwithstanding) you made my day!


----------



## damemary

It's okay. You're among friends.



misellen said:


> That's what I meant but I was TRYING to be polite.


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> misellen you know me better than that. LOL


And you - me LOLOLOLOL

Politeness can be such a struggle!


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> And you - me LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Politeness can be such a struggle!


Why bother. <<VBG>>>


----------



## books

Well, the needles looked interesting, until the temper tantrum started. Every post from Amyknits starts out well and then just kind of falls apart. Somebody needs attention.......


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> Well, the needles looked interesting, until the temper tantrum started. Every post from Amyknits starts out well and then just kind of falls apart. Somebody needs attention.......


I think they would make great stakes for plants. Just stick them in the dirt. I hope no one decides to put plastic one in the microwave as one other poster said they might have metal rods inside. Fun and games in the microwave. NOT.


----------



## gigi 722

I think I will give them a try..of course I'll bend some old ones first to see if I like them. Thanks.


----------



## books

WindingRoad said:


> I think they would make great stakes for plants. Just stick them in the dirt. I hope no one decides to put plastic one in the microwave as one other poster said they might have metal rods inside. Fun and games in the microwave. NOT.


Good point.... never even thought of that.


----------



## mopgenorth

books said:


> Well, the needles looked interesting, until the temper tantrum started. Every post from Amyknits starts out well and then just kind of falls apart. Somebody needs attention.......


and culminates in a maniacal frenzy ...


----------



## books

I truly hate that she was so harsh to Jessica Jean. JJ is one of the most knowledgeable people on this site. Although, I'm sure she has tough skin, she DID NOT deserve that calling out that she received. Maybe, SOMEBODY should just realize that she is not the EXPERT that she thinks and other people know STUFF too.


----------



## mopgenorth

books said:


> I truly hate that she was so harsh to Jessica Jean. JJ is one of the most knowledgeable people on this site. Although, I'm sure she has tough skin, she DID NOT deserve that calling out that she received. Maybe, SOMEBODY should just realize that she is not the EXPERT that she thinks and other people know STUFF too.


True colors eventually show themselves and the unrequited sucking-up did not sit well. Hell hath no fury like an Amyknits scorned.


----------



## grandmann

books said:


> Well, the needles looked interesting, until the temper tantrum started. Every post from Amyknits starts out well and then just kind of falls apart. Somebody needs attention.......


It seems like every one of Amy's posts end up being positive Not of her but we get to meet new knitters and help each other out. WindingRoad and BeadsbyBeadz will be working together reading charts and learning how to do socks.

books how are you doing with your socks with the ribbing, are you ready for the heel?


----------



## grandmann

I was really surprise how many of us worked the 11pm until 7am shift. I'm one myself and I know books works the third shift also. It is funny how we all stick together.


----------



## WindingRoad

grandmann said:


> I was really surprise how many of us worked the 11pm until 7am shift. I'm one myself and I know books works the third shift also. It is funny how we all stick together.


13 years Why do you suppose I'm around here in the wee hours. LOL


----------



## Lostie

books said:


> Good point.... never even thought of that.


Yes the bent ones are good for plant propping. Very thin sharp ones are GREAT for opening tightly wrapped packaging


----------



## chrisjac

I slept well last night after my turn of being berated. I guess we old "bitties" can handle it.



mopgenorth said:


> True colors eventually show themselves and the unrequited sucking-up did not sit well. Hell hath no fury like an Amyknits scorned.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> I slept well last night after my turn of being berated. I guess we old "bitties" can handle it.


See thread Things that make ya go HMMMMM. LOL


----------



## books

grandmann said:


> It seems like every one of Amy's posts end up being positive Not of her but we get to meet new knitters and help each other out. WindingRoad and BeadsbyBeadz will be working together reading charts and learning how to do socks.
> 
> books how are you doing with your socks with the ribbing, are you ready for the heel?


Oh, heavens NO! I had an extra long meeting yesterday after working all night, came home, crashed, and got up, looked at my feeble attempt and ripped it all out!!!! I'm going to bed right now, just logged on for a moment to see what everybody was doing, and noticed the needles that Amy was talking about. Then, she started going ape---- because someone disagreed with her and I lost interest. (WHAT was the deal with her in that gown???? What does that have to do with KNITTING NEEDLES????) I'm so confused, I'm going to bed.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

WindingRoad said:


> OK. I'll make ya a deal. You help me figure out charts. All greek to me and I'll help you make socks. That seems only fair. IMHO....


Oh dear............I don't do patterns with charts. In fact I think I've written to or called every company I buy them from saying they should specify whether the pattern is charted, written or both. It would have been more than a fair deal - if I could do my part. Sorry (but secretly glad that I'm not the only one who doesn't struggle through them).


----------



## chrisjac

WindingRoad said:


> See thread Things that make ya go HMMMMM. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

WindingRoad said:


> 13 years Why do you suppose I'm around here in the wee hours. LOL


I worked most of my life on the night shift 36 years. 
Now I know why I'm a *Owl Lover*


----------



## WindingRoad

grandmann said:


> I worked most of my life on the night shift 36 years.
> Now I know why I'm a *Owl Lover*


I haven't slept well since I was 13. Loved to stay up late reading when I was a teenager.


----------



## grandmann

books said:


> Oh, heavens NO! I had an extra long meeting yesterday after working all night, came home, crashed, and got up, looked at my feeble attempt and ripped it all out!!!! I'm going to bed right now, just logged on for a moment to see what everybody was doing, and noticed the needles that Amy was talking about. Then, she started going ape---- because someone disagreed with her and I lost interest. (WHAT was the deal with her in that gown???? What does that have to do with KNITTING NEEDLES????) I'm so confused, I'm going to bed.


Sweet Dreams don't be dreaming about Needles and Amy wearing her gown that would be a night mare :-D


----------



## books

grandmann said:


> I worked most of my life on the night shift 36 years.
> Now I know why I'm a *Owl Lover*


Just a quick question.... for those of you who worked nights, did you ever stop being tired???? I'm on my 2nd year of this and most of the time, I feel awful. I can do my job really well, but when I have the night off, I'm so tired, I can't do much.


----------



## Irish knitter

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Wow - I just read all 14 pages (so far) and should just keep on being quiet and reading but I just have to put my 2 cents worth in......so many of you have helped me, many of you have become 'friends' and that's important to me, and many have encouraged me. As Jessica-Jean has written, getting support and encouragement is important as I'm trying to learn on my own and can ask some pretty borderline stupid questions to the more knowledgeable on this forum. But....someone always steps up with the answer for which I'm grateful. Will I ever post photos of any of my work? Probably not - I'm usually 3+ years behind most of you in trying a pattern, just can't do socks and love to knit lace shawls. Sweaters frighten me and I admire so many of you who size your work properly, understand the many techniques it takes to do some of the patterns, and I know I'll never reach your expertise. I've had rude things said to me at the closest LYS to me so know I would be riddled if anyone saw any of my work, but I love yarn, love to attempt patterns (although some are written in a way to confuse me - Millrace is the current one) and I've learned the stitches, I just don't have the even tension you all have mastered. I finally shared my Dinner at the Eiffel Tower shawl with one of my best friends about 2 months ago! But mostly one comment here about asking questions of the elders in your family struck home with me. I so wish I'd asked questions of my Grandmother, Aunts and Great Aunts and even my Mom before they were all gone. So....have any of you considered that for some of us you are the teaching relatives we've lost? Books and You-tube are great, but there's nothing like one-on-one help from a friend to brighten your day. Enjoy your day and know many are struggling to reach even part way to your level of expertise. I live alone, lost my husband over 7 years ago, my best friend moved a state away, and sharing with you all has helped fill those voids. Words are so powerful - they have the power to brighten someone's day, make one cry, make one hurt, make one angry. I live by my cousin's credo: I have plenty to eat, am warm in the winter, cool in the summer and no one is shooting at me - it's a fantastic day. May you have a fantastic day also!


We are all here for you with your socks. I just knew I could not do socks then.......run 4 fitness sent me yarn for my birthday.......SOCK YARN; yes sock yarn.....how was I going to do this????!!!! I went to Liat Gat and there is the simplest pattern; I kid you not; it is so easy. You know what? I DID IT!!!! I made a pair of short socks!!!!

If I did it you can....here I am. I never had a mother; grandmother; or any other relatives. I never got good grades in school and never achieved anything. Failed in my first marriage; my second marriage....well; we are sharing the same house as neither of us can survive on our own...... and out of three children one speaks to me......so if this "loser" knitter can make a pair of socks so can you!!!!

I may as well add.....when I first came on here after losing my job; (having surgery for the fifth time due to my job); not having a friend in the world as my husband and father in law did not like people coming to the house nor trusting anyone; most people accepted me. I know why Amy gets picked on.....if you knew what she did/said to me you would understand. I am sure there are many others that she "shot down" and it is not nice; it is not kind; it hurts.........I already know I am a "nothing". I did not need to hear her telling me "how dumb I am"..........if she could just "play nice" and not be so "uppity" to some of us we would treat her better. Her little group of followers defend her....that is okay but at the end of the day is it okay berate;belittle; and make someone feel worse about themselves?????

I'm off my rant .....I just want everyone to know we are not "meanies? but isn't it okay to feel like "someone" even if you are a "nothing"?


----------



## grandmann

books said:


> Just a quick question.... for those of you who worked nights, did you ever stop being tired???? I'm on my 2nd year of this and most of the time, I feel awful. I can do my job really well, but when I have the night off, I'm so tired, I can't do much.


If I had the weekends off I use to stay up most of the nights and knit & watch TV. I slept until noon most days. This worked out fine when the kids were in school. My kids can tell you stories when they weren't in school but I won't get into that. :-D


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> Just a quick question.... for those of you who worked nights, did you ever stop being tired???? I'm on my 2nd year of this and most of the time, I feel awful. I can do my job really well, but when I have the night off, I'm so tired, I can't do much.


I found the only way I could sleep during the day was to have a good breakfast before going to bed. Being hungry and trying to sleep just doesn't work.


----------



## cah

books said:


> Oh, heavens NO! I had an extra long meeting yesterday after working all night, came home, crashed, and got up, looked at my feeble attempt and ripped it all out!!!! I'm going to bed right now, just logged on for a moment to see what everybody was doing, and noticed the needles that Amy was talking about. Then, she started going ape---- because someone disagreed with her and I lost interest. (WHAT was the deal with her in that gown???? What does that have to do with KNITTING NEEDLES????) I'm so confused, I'm going to bed.


You ripped out your sock?!? That's ok, some of the greatest projects have been to the frog pond and back.

I dunno what was going on with that evening gown picture. Looks like she went to a wedding (obviously alone) and probably taken a few years ago? When she gets into a spot she can't get out of, she posts crazy things. A defense mechanism I suppose. Hopefully she took her meds and went to bed early. Nobody deserved her tongue lashing. She really flipped her lid.


----------



## grandmann

Irish knitter .....I just want everyone to know we are not "meanies? but isn't it okay to feel like "someone" even if you are a "nothing"?[/quote said:


> Very well said, I think Amy did hit a lot of us wrong. Amy must have her problems coming on so uppity. I know darn well her life isn't as sweet as she claims it is a cover-up. By her cover-up she is loosing her followers. I was one of her followers in the past until I started seeing the different side of the story.


----------



## chrisjac

No one has the right to belittle anyone. This is why I won't put with it when I see it being done to others. You are a worthwhile person. Always consider the source then turn around and walk away. After the screaming is done, just smile like I did yesterday.And how fabulous is that-- you made socks! Stay the course, my friend-- you've got friends here.



Irish knitter said:


> We are all here for you with your socks. I just knew I could not do socks then.......run 4 fitness sent me yarn for my birthday.......SOCK YARN; yes sock yarn.....how was I going to do this????!!!! I went to Liat Gat and there is the simplest pattern; I kid you not; it is so easy. You know what? I DID IT!!!! I made a pair of short socks!!!!
> 
> If I did it you can....here I am. I never had a mother; grandmother; or any other relatives. I never got good grades in school and never achieved anything. Failed in my first marriage; my second marriage....well; we are sharing the same house as neither of us can survive on our own...... and out of three children one speaks to me......so if this "loser" knitter can make a pair of socks so can you!!!!
> 
> I may as well add.....when I first came on here after losing my job; (having surgery for the fifth time due to my job); not having a friend in the world as my husband and father in law did not like people coming to the house nor trusting anyone; most people accepted me. I know why Amy gets picked on.....if you knew what she did/said to me you would understand. I am sure there are many others that she "shot down" and it is not nice; it is not kind; it hurts.........I already know I am a "nothing". I did not need to hear her telling me "how dumb I am"..........if she could just "play nice" and not be so "uppity" to some of us we would treat her better. Her little group of followers defend her....that is okay but at the end of the day is it okay berate;belittle; and make someone feel worse about themselves?????
> 
> I'm off my rant .....I just want everyone to know we are not "meanies? but isn't it okay to feel like "someone" even if you are a "nothing"?


----------



## Irish knitter

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Oh dear............I don't do patterns with charts. In fact I think I've written to or called every company I buy them from saying they should specify whether the pattern is charted, written or both. It would have been more than a fair deal - if I could do my part. Sorry (but secretly glad that I'm not the only one who doesn't struggle through them).


I also cannot figure out charts......


----------



## grandmann

WindingRoad said:


> I found the only way I could sleep during the day was to have a good breakfast before going to bed. Being hungry and trying to sleep just doesn't work.


You can say that again, even to this day I can't sleep with a empty stomach.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> No one has the right to belittle anyone. This is why I won't put with it when I see it being done to others. You are a worthwhile person. Always consider the source then turn around and walk away. After the screaming is done, just smile like I did yesterday.And how fabulous is that-- you made socks! Stay the course, my friend-- you've got friends here.


Always smile, People will wonder what you are up to. LOL


----------



## Irish knitter

WindingRoad said:


> Always smile, People will wonder what you are up to. LOL


you forgot.....(giggle; giggle)


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Lostie said:


> A big hug to you from me. I've recently been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis and am learning to adapt to knitting while wearing hand braces. I now understand so well the problems that such * brave * knitters have coped with for far longer than me.


I've made it this far in this thread and have to ask, have you considered Portuguese knitting? Some people find it's much easier on their hands. It might be worth a test to see if it's better for you. My DD has RA. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## chrisjac

Nuts, I hate that giggle, giggle.



Irish knitter said:


> you forgot.....(giggle; giggle)


----------



## cah

Irish knitter said:


> I'm off my rant .....I just want everyone to know we are not "meanies? but isn't it okay to feel like "someone" even if you are a "nothing"?


Don't ever say you're "nothing" again. It's not true so don't talk to yourself like that!! If I see you type that again I'm going to give you a virtual slap upside the head. :wink: Doesn't matter what Amy or anyone else says, if you know who you are, words can't change that. You are a GOOD person.


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> Nuts, I hate that giggle, giggle.


gaggle gaggle


----------



## cah

chrisjac said:


> Nuts, I hate that giggle, giggle.


I know! It gives me the creeps when she uses it. Sounds like she's demented.


----------



## chrisjac

Yes!



mopgenorth said:


> gaggle gaggle


----------



## grandmann

gaggle gaggle :-D 

giggle giggle :thumbdown:


----------



## tonyastewart

Why not get metal sock needles and bend them but how do you get a nice bend on them?


----------



## chrisjac

Good one!



grandmann said:


> gaggle gaggle :-D
> 
> giggle giggle :thumbdown:


----------



## vjh1530

Although I have never met and probably will never meet my "friends" here, I do enjoy the camaraderie very much. I love JJ's humor and common sense, Mo has been a rock to me and she is the one who got me addicted to sock knitting - I never would have tried it without her encouragement. Winding Road says the things that are in my head but I don't have the chutzpah to say, lol! Galaxy can find anything anywhere online! Books, Chris, Misellen, Irish Knitter, Beadz, to name a few, always bring things back into perspective when the topic gets out of hand and know how to turn the nasty into a nice conversation between friends. I am sure I am leaving names out, but you know who you are, and I appreciate every one of you. There are many times, especially lately, when I have been ready to just find someplace else to play that doesn't have the drama, but I would miss my KP friends, and I refuse to let one misguided person push me away from something I enjoy. I LIKE being an "old biddy", I've earned the title and wear it proudly.

My grandma and my aunt taught me needlework - knitting, embroidery, crochet. Those hours were some of the best times of my life, I miss both of them terribly, and wish I could show them how far I have come, building on the foundations they gave me. My mom and I didn't get along well, but she loved to sew and shared that love with me. I no longer have these ladies in my life, and I no longer live in an area where I have like-minded friends, but KP has come to fill that void for me nicely. I am not whining here or feeling sorry for myself, just saying.

I am sorry if some here don't like it when the going gets rough, so to speak, but I refuse to sit back and do nothing when someone starts berating another member. If we were all sitting at Starbucks, talking about knitting, and if one of the group started calling some of us "old biddies" because we said we didn't want to try their technique, would these "play nice" ladies just sit there and let it happen? I certainly hope not. If the same negative person left for a little while, then came back dressed in an evening gown to rejoin the coffee klatch, would everyone just carry on with out a murmur and not be concerned with that person's state of mind, never saying a word? doubt it.

So why is it ok to do it here? Just because we aren't face to face in person doesn't make it ok to say whatever we feel like to each other, no matter how hurtful. I don't see how setting boundaries on disruptive people is "picking" on them. (Not aimed at you, Irish Knitter. I have heard it called this before by others.) What many don't, or chose not to, see is that there is a very long history for many of us with the disruptive one. The verbal digs, the veiled criticism, the snarky comments,the grandiose claims, the manipulative behavior, the personal attacks in PMs about some of us to others, have been going on for several years at this point. It is getting old to say the least, and IMHO, it needs to stop. We now have several topics that become automatic battle grounds. Ignoring her doesn't stop the drama, sometimes it only escalates it in the next topic. 

It is just sad.


----------



## mopgenorth

vjh1530 said:


> Although I have never met and probably will never meet my "friends" here, I do enjoy the camaraderie very much. I love JJ's humor and common sense, Mo has been a rock to me and she is the one who got me addicted to sock knitting - I never would have tried it without her encouragement. Winding Road says the things that are in my head but I don't have the chutzpah to say, lol! Galaxy can find anything anywhere online! Books, Chris, Misellen, Irish Knitter, Beadz, to name a few, always bring things back into perspective when the topic gets out of hand and know how to turn the nasty into a nice conversation between friends. I am sure I am leaving names out, but you know who you are, and I appreciate every one of you. There are many times, especially lately, when I have been ready to just find someplace else to play that doesn't have the drama, but I would miss my KP friends, and I refuse to let one misguided person push me away from something I enjoy. I LIKE being an "old biddy", I've earned the title and wear it proudly.
> 
> My grandma and my aunt taught me needlework - knitting, embroidery, crochet. Those hours were some of the best times of my life, I miss both of them terribly, and wish I could show them how far I have come, building on the foundations they gave me. My mom and I didn't get along well, but she loved to sew and shared that love with me. I no longer have these ladies in my life, and I no longer live in an area where I have like-minded friends, but KP has come to fill that void for me nicely. I am not whining here or feeling sorry for myself, just saying.
> 
> I am sorry if some here don't like it when the going gets rough, so to speak, but I refuse to sit back and do nothing when someone starts berating another member. If we were all sitting at Starbucks, talking about knitting, and if one of the group started calling some of us "old biddies" because we said we didn't want to try their technique, would these "play nice" ladies just sit there and let it happen? I certainly hope not. If the same negative person left for a little while, then came back dressed in an evening gown to rejoin the coffee klatch, would everyone just carry on with out a murmur and not be concerned with that person's state of mind, never saying a word? doubt it.
> 
> So why is it ok to do it here? Just because we aren't face to face in person doesn't make it ok to say whatever we feel like to each other, no matter how hurtful. I don't see how setting boundaries on disruptive people is "picking" on them. (Not aimed at you, Irish Knitter. I have heard it called this before by others.) What many don't, or chose not to, see is that there is a very long history for many of us with the disruptive one. The verbal digs, the veiled criticism, the snarky comments,the grandiose claims, the manipulative behavior, the personal attacks in PMs about some of us to others, have been going on for several years at this point. It is getting old to say the least, and IMHO, it needs to stop. We now have several topics that become automatic battle grounds. Ignoring her doesn't stop the drama, sometimes it only escalates it in the next topic.
> 
> It is just sad.


Beautifully and eloquently said. I have only one thing to add:


----------



## vjh1530

mopgenorth said:


> Beautifully and eloquently said. I have only one thing to add:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is why I love you!!


----------



## Irish knitter

chrisjac said:


> Nuts, I hate that giggle, giggle.


me too...


----------



## mopgenorth

vjh1530 said:


> See, this is why I love you!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

I am a Tom Petty junkie, thanks.



mopgenorth said:


> Beautifully and eloquently said. I have only one thing to add:


----------



## vjh1530

Back to the 11-7 shift for a moment, if no one minds . . . . 
For several years I was the Head Nurse of our local Emergency Department. Two of "my" 11-7 nurse had worked that shift for 20+ years and would never have even considered working any other shift. They hated the hubbub of the administrative staff butting in (their words) during the day, and the craziness of the 3-11 shift. They actually _lived_ their lives on an 11-7 schedule whether they were working or at home. Their spouses also worked the night shift. The only time they would switch and live a daytime schedule was if they were on a week or more vacation.

Is that what those of you who worked that shift did as well?


----------



## vjh1530

Mo - where do you get those amazing avatars? You are like me Avatar Hero. I can never find ones as cool as yours.


----------



## Irish knitter

I know....Mo is my hero.....along with Jessica Jean; DonnieK; and a whole lot more that I just can't think of.....

I am just a little confused.....wasn't that Petty guy a race car driver? 

OCD kicking in.....


----------



## WindingRoad

Irish knitter said:


> I know....Mo is my hero.....along with Jessica Jean; DonnieK; and a whole lot more that I just can't think of.....
> 
> I am just a little confused.....wasn't that Petty guy a race car driver?
> 
> OCD kicking in.....


There are two Petty drivers. But Tom is musician.


----------



## vjh1530

Sorry, gotta go, DGDs are up and running.


----------



## mopgenorth

Irish knitter said:


> I know....Mo is my hero.....along with Jessica Jean; DonnieK; and a whole lot more that I just can't think of.....
> 
> I am just a little confused.....wasn't that Petty guy a race car driver?
> 
> OCD kicking in.....


Richard Petty is the former NASCAR driver...interestingly my bestest friend of 43 years from high school was married to his cousin for 25+ years - crazy family!


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> Richard Petty is the former NASCAR driver...interestingly my bestest friend of 43 years from high school was married to his cousin for 25+ years - crazy family!


Question when I read your post Lloyd Petty is listed but when I quote it here Richard is listed. Why? Ah I see you edited.

And his son Kyle.


----------



## Aunty M

chrisjac said:


> Nuts, I hate that giggle, giggle.


You and pretty much everyone else.


----------



## mopgenorth

WindingRoad said:


> Question when I read your post Lloyd Petty is listed but when I quote it here Richard is listed. Why? Ah I see you edited.
> 
> And his son Kyle.


I typed Lloyd by mistake instead of Richard - Lloyd was my friend's hubby and Richard's cousin (Lloyd raced too, but on a much smaller scale)


----------



## Aunty M

mopgenorth said:


> True colors eventually show themselves and the unrequited sucking-up did not sit well. Hell hath no fury like an Amyknits scorned.


I read this on another post and it seems appropriate here:
If someone shows you who they are, believe them. In this case, "unhinged" comes to mind.


----------



## grandmann

vjh1530 said:


> Back to the 11-7 shift for a moment, if no one minds . . . .
> For several years I was the Head Nurse of our local Emergency Department. Two of "my" 11-7 nurse had worked that shift for 20+ years and would never have even considered working any other shift. They hated the hubbub of the administrative staff butting in (their words) during the day, and the craziness of the 3-11 shift. They actually _lived_ their lives on an 11-7 schedule whether they were working or at home. Their spouses also worked the night shift. The only time they would switch and live a daytime schedule was if they were on a week or more vacation.
> 
> Is that what those of you who worked that shift did as well?


It seem to work out the Best for me to try to stay close to hours for being up and sleeping when I working. When I retire five years ago. I forced myself to be on a normal schedule. When I went to bed at 10 or 11 pm I didn't leave that bed until morning for the first couple weeks I read in bed. But eventually I learned to sleep through the night. I never nap because that was my old sleeping pattern. I was afraid if I nap I would never get up and be up all night again.


----------



## Irish knitter

WindingRoad said:


> There are two Petty drivers. But Tom is musician.


Does not take much to confuse me...


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> I typed Lloyd by mistake instead of Richard - Lloyd was my friend's hubby and Richard's cousin (Lloyd raced too, but on a much smaller scale)


Geeez I thought I needed new readers. LOL NHNF.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

AmyKnits said:


> I have to wonder why it is perfectly acceptable for Galaxycraft to hurl insult after insult and spread/fuel rumors on thread after thread about my personal lifecall me dozens and dozens of nasty names, "Whipper-snapper" and "narrow minded" on THIS thread ALONE, but when I point out that HER comments are nasty... Well... THAT is immature?!?!?!?!?!?! Nice double standard you've got going here!
> 
> How does one get the right to post nasty, insulting comments to others and get away with it over and over (she has a REPUTATION for jumping into the fray making nasty and insulting comments... On a DAILY basis). Never mind... I don't WANT to know... That is not my style!


What I consider evidence of immaturity is the overuse of all caps so that posts come across as if screamed by a toddler. Maybe that influenced choosing "whippersnapper" which isn't really nasty IMO but maybe a bit condescending. Don't bother pointing out that calling attention to such things is immature, please; I'm sure it is but feel self-indulgent at the moment.

Yes, I can be as snarky or nasty as anyone. Why just watch a good train wreck when I can be part of it? 
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SweetPandora

I, too, share your feelings regarding learning from those who came before me. I wish I had spent more time asking my great grandma (affectionately known as Big Ma because of her height in comparison to my other great grandma known as Little Grandma) Big Ma used to make the most incredible doilies out of the finest thread I had ever seen. Her hook and fingers literally flew along while she watched baseball games on TV, or simply shared time with the family. She lived to be 96, "rubbed snuff" every day, and had no gray hair until a few months before she passed.



BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Wow - I just read all 14 pages (so far) and should just keep on being quiet and reading but I just have to put my 2 cents worth in......so many of you have helped me, many of you have become 'friends' and that's important to me, and many have encouraged me. As Jessica-Jean has written, getting support and encouragement is important as I'm trying to learn on my own and can ask some pretty borderline stupid questions to the more knowledgeable on this forum. But....someone always steps up with the answer for which I'm grateful. Will I ever post photos of any of my work? Probably not - I'm usually 3+ years behind most of you in trying a pattern, just can't do socks and love to knit lace shawls. Sweaters frighten me and I admire so many of you who size your work properly, understand the many techniques it takes to do some of the patterns, and I know I'll never reach your expertise. I've had rude things said to me at the closest LYS to me so know I would be riddled if anyone saw any of my work, but I love yarn, love to attempt patterns (although some are written in a way to confuse me - Millrace is the current one) and I've learned the stitches, I just don't have the even tension you all have mastered. I finally shared my Dinner at the Eiffel Tower shawl with one of my best friends about 2 months ago! But mostly one comment here about asking questions of the elders in your family struck home with me. I so wish I'd asked questions of my Grandmother, Aunts and Great Aunts and even my Mom before they were all gone. So....have any of you considered that for some of us you are the teaching relatives we've lost? Books and You-tube are great, but there's nothing like one-on-one help from a friend to brighten your day. Enjoy your day and know many are struggling to reach even part way to your level of expertise. I live alone, lost my husband over 7 years ago, my best friend moved a state away, and sharing with you all has helped fill those voids. Words are so powerful - they have the power to brighten someone's day, make one cry, make one hurt, make one angry. I live by my cousin's credo: I have plenty to eat, am warm in the winter, cool in the summer and no one is shooting at me - it's a fantastic day. May you have a fantastic day also!


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Irish knitter said:


> I always thought that "Whipper-Snapper" was a younger person.....hummmmm.....did it change?


In my neck of the woods it means younger person too big for his/her britches. lol


----------



## books

GrumpyGramma said:


> In my neck of the woods it means younger person too big for his/her britches. lol


I always thought it was a tongue in cheek, kind of teasing remark. Strange that she got so upset about it. I'm only 41 and I'm proud to be a whipper snapper!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> See thread Things that make ya go HMMMMM. LOL


 Can't find it!


----------



## WindingRoad

SweetPandora said:


> I, too, share your feelings regarding learning from those who came before me. I wish I had spent more time asking my great grandma (affectionately known as Big Ma because of her height in comparison to my other great grandma known as Little Grandma) Big Ma used to make the most incredible doilies out of the finest thread I had ever seen. Her hook and fingers literally flew along while she watched baseball games on TV, or simply shared time with the family. She lived to be 96, "rubbed snuff" every day, and had no gray hair until a few months before she passed.


Ok to heck with her dollie making abilities. I wanna know about the hair. Did she tell you her secret. LOL Just kidding ya know.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

grandmann said:


> Looks like a lot has been going on since I left this morning. I think it would have been more interesting if Amy would have shown both herself and her hubby in her evening gown. Again she is showing how self-center she is. Me and only Me!


Good thing the dress wasn't Saran wrap.

Some will get that, some won't. You probably have to be of a certain age for it to make any kind of sense. Erma Bombeck addressed it quite nicely in one of her books.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Can't find it!


Do I have to do everything for you???? LOL

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351865-1.html

BTW you're probably gonna be disappointed.


----------



## SweetPandora

WindingRoad said:


> Ok to heck with her dollie making abilities. I wanna know about the hair. Did she tell you her secret. LOL Just kidding ya know.


Genetics, Winding Road. None of the ladies in the family started going gray until very late in life. None of that "bottle" stuff, either - these were the ladies who sat at the dining room table getting their Lilt Home Perms, and put their hair up in pin curls using TONS of bobby pins


----------



## WindingRoad

SweetPandora said:


> Genetics, Winding Road. None of the ladies in the family started going gray until very late in life. None of that "bottle" stuff, either - these were the ladies who sat at the dining room table getting their Lilt Home Perms, and put their hair up in pin curls using TONS of bobby pins


OH :? Guess it's too late for me. I'm destined. Thanks anyway. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> I haven't slept well since I was 13. Loved to stay up late reading when I was a teenager.


In third grade, I finally managed to read. Discovered the public library. Was told by a teacher to read for at least 15 minutes before going to sleep at night. In sixth grade, my little life was royally upsot. Living with my mother and her (expletives deleted) husband and newly arrived baby sister was no gift; escape into books under the covers with the 'emergency' flashlight was my way of coping. Decades later, I told my mother about it; she'd always wondered at how swiftly the batteries in that flashlight needed replacement! 

I sleep well when I sleep. I have _always_ preferred to sleep when the sun's on high, and do things (dishes, laundry, knitting, _any_thing) well after sundown. At times, I had to force management to put me on night-shift.

In retirement, bedtime is usually around 3 to 4 AM, arising around 11 AM to noon. So, breakfast is when everyone else is having lunch, lunch around supper time, supper around bedtime .... It works for us.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> I haven't slept well since I was 13. Loved to stay up late reading when I was a teenager.


In third grade, I finally managed to read. Discovered the public library. Was told by a teacher to read for at least 15 minutes before going to sleep at night. In sixth grade, my little life was royally upsot. Living with my mother and her (expletives deleted) husband and newly arrived baby sister was no gift; escape into books under the covers with the 'emergency' flashlight was my way of coping. Decades later, I told my mother about it; she'd always wondered at how swiftly the batteries in that flashlight needed replacement! 

I sleep well when I sleep. I have _always_ preferred to sleep when the sun's on high, and do things (dishes, laundry, knitting, _any_thing) well after sundown. At times, I had to force management to put me on night-shift.

In retirement, bedtime is usually around 3 to 4 AM, arising around 11 AM to noon. So, breakfast is when everyone else is having lunch, lunch around supper time, supper around bedtime .... It works for us.


----------



## SweetPandora

WindingRoad said:


> OH :? Guess it's too late for me. I'm destined. Thanks anyway. :-( :-( :-(


Gray is beautiful - it means we've made it through our trials and tribulations along the way


----------



## BoogieCat

Irish knitter said:


> We are all here for you with your socks. I just knew I could not do socks then.......run 4 fitness sent me yarn for my birthday.......SOCK YARN; yes sock yarn.....how was I going to do this????!!!! I went to Liat Gat and there is the simplest pattern; I kid you not; it is so easy. You know what? I DID IT!!!! I made a pair of short socks!!!!
> 
> If I did it you can....here I am.  I never had a mother; grandmother; or any other relatives. I never got good grades in school and never achieved anything. Failed in my first marriage; my second marriage....well; we are sharing the same house as neither of us can survive on our own...... and out of three children one speaks to me......so if this "loser" knitter can make a pair of socks so can you!!!!
> 
> I may as well add.....when I first came on here after losing my job; (having surgery for the fifth time due to my job); not having a friend in the world as my husband and father in law did not like people coming to the house nor trusting anyone; most people accepted me. I know why Amy gets picked on.....if you knew what she did/said to me you would understand. I am sure there are many others that she "shot down" and it is not nice; it is not kind; it hurts.........I already know I am a "nothing". I did not need to hear her telling me "how dumb I am"..........if she could just "play nice" and not be so "uppity" to some of us we would treat her better. Her little group of followers defend her....that is okay but at the end of the day is it okay berate;belittle; and make someone feel worse about themselves?????
> 
> I'm off my rant .....I just want everyone to know we are not "meanies? but isn't it okay to feel like "someone" even if you are a "nothing"?


Eileen - you are NOT nothing - don't ever say or even think that! I don't have a lot of time to check KP, but when I see a post by you, I make sure to read it.
By the way - I am also one of those she shot down. You know how embarrassing it is to post that you've learned a new thing only for her to come in and scold you for thinking by learning your new thing you were bettering your knitting? Not fun, not fun at all.


----------



## chrisjac

OMG, the memories.



GrumpyGramma said:


> Good thing the dress wasn't Saran wrap.
> 
> Some will get that, some won't. You probably have to be of a certain age for it to make any kind of sense. Erma Bombeck addressed it quite nicely in one of her books.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

SweetPandora said:


> Genetics, Winding Road. None of the ladies in the family started going gray until very late in life. None of that "bottle" stuff, either - these were the ladies who sat at the dining room table getting their Lilt Home Perms, and put their hair up in pin curls using TONS of bobby pins


Oh my gosh - now there's a visual from when I was a kid! Lilt Home Perms and wasn't there also one name Toni? I remember the pink roller rods with the papers and that awful stench. My hair had been naturally curly, then I got ill as a child and ran a very high fever - result? Hair straight as a poker (as they used to say). Had to get permanents and the first time they ran the solution in my eyes. So I had red eyes and ugly hair. Luckily the natural curl came back - whew!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

books said:


> Just a quick question.... for those of you who worked nights, did you ever stop being tired???? I'm on my 2nd year of this and most of the time, I feel awful. I can do my job really well, but when I have the night off, I'm so tired, I can't do much.


I found that - if I wanted to get anything done outside the house - I had to do it immediately after getting off work on the morning of my first day off. As long as I didn't lie down and kept active, I was good to go - with a previously prepared list of what needed doing/buying. No list = nothing accomplished and day off nigh wasted. 
Often, that meant taking my toddlers to an empty park to play while I sat and knitted in the early morning while other mothers were still indoors. 
In poor weather, I took them to a mall that had an indoor play area (decades before McDonald's play areas). They'd play while I napped in the seating area. 
I learned to drink coffee when I needed to stay awake. I still do not like coffee; it's one of the 'grown-up' tastes I never managed to acquire. 

At work, I spent more of my break time napping than not, even if it meant lying down on the floor right next to my work station with my knitting as a pillow for 15 minutes.

I believe - no documented proof, just my own opinion - that one must _want_ to work night shift for it to work. Those who were forced to work it weren't ever happy on it, and left it as soon as possible - even if leaving meant quitting a job that paid more than most high-school-graduation-only-required jobs.

While a big meal before sleeping will put you out for hours, it's a bad route to go - as my girth proves. Meals _should_ be three hours before bedtime, whenever bedtime may be.

Having or acquiring the ability to nap whenever and wherever you have the chance also helps with surviving the night-shift.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chrisjac

Good grief, I remember my curly haired mother cursing a storm because I had "straight as a whistle" hair and she couldn't get it to curl. The things she bought to change my hair! the smell used to make me nauseous.

[quoeadsbyBeadz]Oh my gosh - now there's a visual from when I was a kid! Lilt Home Perms and wasn't there also one name Toni? I remember the pink roller rods with the papers and that awful stench. My hair had been naturally curly, then I got ill as a child and ran a very high fever - result? Hair straight as a poker (as they used to say). Had to get permanents and the first time they ran the solution in my eyes. So I had red eyes and ugly hair. Luckily the natural curl came back - whew![/quote]


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Irish knitter said:


> ... isn't it okay to feel like "someone" even if you are a "nothing"?


NO ONE IS A *NOTHING*!!!!
Do NOT ever think of yourself as 'a nothing'. There are, as you've experienced, plenty of folks around you quite willing to put you down. IGNORE THEM!!! You are a "someone", despite anything anyone else may say. Stand tall! Shoulders back! Chin up! Do your own thing and let the others do theirs. You are a duck; let what others say just roll off your back as water off a duck's back.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

tonyastewart said:


> Why not get metal sock needles and bend them but how do you get a nice bend on them?


Just what I'm planning on doing ... if I ever manage to tear myself away from this topic!


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> NO ONE IS A *NOTHING*!!!!
> Do NOT ever think of yourself as 'a nothing'. There are, as you've experienced, plenty of folks around you quite willing to put you down. IGNORE THEM!!! You are a "someone", despite anything anyone else may say. Stand tall! Shoulders back! Chin up! Do your own thing and let the others do theirs. You are a duck; let what others say just roll off your back as water off a duck's back.


Another piece of advice. They put their pants on the same way you do. One leg at a time. When someone acts that way I just picture them early in the morning in their pj's. Takes away all their "power" real quick like.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> ... Words are so powerful - they have the power to brighten someone's day, make one cry, make one hurt, make one angry. I live by my cousin's credo: I have plenty to eat, am warm in the winter, cool in the summer and no one is shooting at me - it's a fantastic day. May you have a fantastic day also!


This wonder of an online community is enabling many to share what they've learned with others, and those who want to learn are able to. 
I wish I'd had the wit to ask more of my grandmother and mother while they were here. Doesn't that happen to every generation? Today, it's easier to pass along learnt knowledge, but the mouth-to-ear transmission is always wanting/wanted/missed. Youth lacks wisdom. Younger, I didn't ask; older, it's too late.

I like your cousin's credo.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

Jessica-Jean said:


> NO ONE IS A *NOTHING*!!!!
> Do NOT ever think of yourself as 'a nothing'. There are, as you've experienced, plenty of folks around you quite willing to put you down. IGNORE THEM!!! You are a "someone", despite anything anyone else may say. Stand tall! Shoulders back! Chin up! Do your own thing and let the others do theirs. You are a duck; let what others say just roll off your back as water off a duck's back.


Yes! I so agree. And.....you are only nothing if you allow someone to convince you of it. I know the feeling and I know that to over come it and become your own person is possible. Do what you do to the best of your ability and always be proud of your accomplishments. Those who have to put others down do it solely to make themselves feel better about their own sorry lives. Ignore them and continue down your own path - you'll be the happier and richer for it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

books said:


> I truly hate that she was so harsh to Jessica Jean. JJ is one of the most knowledgeable people on this site. Although, I'm sure she has tough skin, she DID NOT deserve that calling out that she received. Maybe, SOMEBODY should just realize that she is not the EXPERT that she thinks and other people know STUFF too.


Thank you. Expert, I am not. Learner, I still am.


----------



## Irish knitter

SweetPandora said:


> Genetics, Winding Road. None of the ladies in the family started going gray until very late in life. None of that "bottle" stuff, either - these were the ladies who sat at the dining room table getting their Lilt Home Perms, and put their hair up in pin curls using TONS of bobby pins


Lilt.....what about Toni????


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

books said:


> I truly hate that she was so harsh to Jessica Jean. JJ is one of the most knowledgeable people on this site. Although, I'm sure she has tough skin, she DID NOT deserve that calling out that she received. Maybe, SOMEBODY should just realize that she is not the EXPERT that she thinks and other people know STUFF too.


I had to run some errands but I thought about your posting as I was driving. There are some who are convinced they are right and their way is the only way. They must be right about everything or will find a mean, nasty way to make others suffer. I'm so reminded, when her 'sweet comments' take that nasty turn because she must always be right, of what my DH used to say: It's hard to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent. She will never see anything she has done as wrong.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Do I have to do everything for you???? LOL
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351865-1.html
> 
> BTW you're probably gonna be disappointed.


You're right. I was. Talk about tempests in teapots! Sports shenanigans!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> ... There are some who are convinced they are right and their way is the only way. They must be right about everything ... She will never see anything she has done as wrong.


Unfortunately, there are far too many such folks on the planet. My mother and hers were two such. It cost them their mother-daughter relationship for my grandmother's last ten years. My mother, never one to let go, saved all the correspondence between them in a file folder labeled 'Pertaining to Jessica', which my sister found while clearing out the house and gave to me. Insight into two too-strong-willed women! Sheesh!

I know humans are alone in the animal kingdom in complaining. Are we also alone in carrying grudges beyond the grave?


----------



## Irish knitter

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I had to run some errands but I thought about your posting as I was driving. There are some who are convinced they are right and their way is the only way. They must be right about everything or will find a mean, nasty way to make others suffer. I'm so reminded, when her 'sweet comments' take that nasty turn because she must always be right, of what my DH used to say: It's hard to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent. She will never see anything she has done as wrong.


oh if I could just send my husband to live with her.......they are a perfect match. The reason he will not get a job and get us out of poverty is because........" I do not let anyone tell me what to do". (He did work for 7 years)......


----------



## mopgenorth

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I had to run some errands but I thought about your posting as I was driving. There are some who are convinced they are right and their way is the only way. They must be right about everything or will find a mean, nasty way to make others suffer. I'm so reminded, when her 'sweet comments' take that nasty turn because she must always be right, of what my DH used to say: It's hard to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent. She will never see anything she has done as wrong.


One of my father's favorite sayings! His voice is still in my head...another one of his classics is "If you have nothing intelligent to say, be intelligent enough not to say it." (which I sometimes fail to heed...)


----------



## SweetPandora

Irish knitter said:


> Lilt.....what about Toni????


My mom used Toni on my sisters. I still remember that odor, and how they used to complain about the rollers being too tight


----------



## Irish knitter

Here we go again...with the Chal/Poncho.....


----------



## SweetPandora

I'm sorry, I don't know what that means?



Irish knitter said:


> Here we go again...with the Chal/Poncho.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Irish knitter said:


> Here we go again...with the Chal/Poncho.....


 :shock: :?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351355-1.html


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Jessica-Jean said:


> I did 11 PM to 7 AM as a telephone operator for over two decades. I swear that the myth of nuts surfacing during the full moon is no myth. Now, you confirm it! Thanks!
> 
> God bless Google! http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phases/phasenow.php


I hated working any shift in a nursing home when the moon was full. Nights were worse than days.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Duplicate post again. I'm sorry. I don't know why this keeps happening.


----------



## SweetPandora

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: :?: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351355-1.html


Thank you, Jessica Jean.

On another note, beautiful work you have posted on your Ravelry page.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

books said:


> I truly hate that she was so harsh to Jessica Jean. JJ is one of the most knowledgeable people on this site. Although, I'm sure she has tough skin, she DID NOT deserve that calling out that she received. Maybe, SOMEBODY should just realize that she is not the EXPERT that she thinks and other people know STUFF too.


Careful. It's said that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

True. JJ and many others have undoubtedly forgotten much more than I'll ever know.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

SweetPandora said:


> Thank you, Jessica Jean.
> 
> On another note, beautiful work you have posted on your Ravelry page.


Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

GrumpyGramma said:


> ... others have undoubtedly forgotten much more than I'll ever know.


It's such fun though to re-discover forgotten techniques, forgotten books, forgotten yarns, and forgotten patterns!!!


----------



## SweetPandora

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's such fun though to re-discover forgotten techniques, forgotten books, forgotten yarns, and forgotten patterns!!!


Timely comment from you, JessicaJean. My mother (age 88) and I were having a conversation yesterday regarding HER mother's favorite pattern that SHE learned as a child. Turns out it is Old Shale, sometimes referred to as Feather and Fan, although Old Shale is an 18 stitch repeat, while F&F is a 14 stitch repeat.

I can't believe my mother remembered that pattern more than 70 years later.

Have a great day


----------



## GrumpyGramma

books said:


> I always thought it was a tongue in cheek, kind of teasing remark. Strange that she got so upset about it. I'm only 41 and I'm proud to be a whipper snapper!


Usually it is good natured teasing but it can be used snarkily. I think it was Galaxycraft used it and I didn't see that as being snarky.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Irish knitter said:


> Lilt.....what about Toni????


Dippity Do. Not a perm but fits in the timeframe. :shock:


----------



## GrumpyGramma

SweetPandora said:


> Timely comment from you, JessicaJean. My mother (age 88) and I were having a conversation yesterday regarding HER mother's favorite pattern that SHE learned as a child. Turns out it is Old Shale, sometimes referred to as Feather and Fan, although Old Shale is an 18 stitch repeat, while F&F is a 14 stitch repeat.
> 
> I can't believe my mother remembered that pattern more than 70 years later.
> 
> Have a great day


Thanks to your post I remembered this ebook. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-variations I thought you might like to see it if you hadn't already.


----------



## CaroleD53

chrisjac said:


> I am a Tom Petty junkie, thanks.


The best concert I have ever been to was when TP played in Glasgow. It must have been 25 years ago as it was at the time of the Full Moon Fever album. I don't think he's been back to Scotland since.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

GrumpyGramma said:


> Thanks to your post I remembered this ebook. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-variations I thought you might like to see it if you hadn't already.


Wow!!! That's fabulous! Thank you!!


----------



## run4fittness

GrumpyGramma said:


> Thanks to your post I remembered this ebook. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-variations I thought you might like to see it if you hadn't already.


Wow, thank you for this! I have used variations of the fan and feather and there was a circular table cloth that I made into a afghan with the old shale. They are similar and this just gives me more ideas!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

GrumpyGramma said:


> Dippity Do. Not a perm but fits in the time-frame. :shock:


Oh, yes! I remember it! My more straight than not hair was the bane of my grandmother's life. When she hadn't taken me to the salon to have my hair permed, she would sit me on a stool in the kitchen on a Saturday night and smear some in my hair, then bang some sort of wave into it and place sharp-edged toothy clips to hold those waves in place. I had to sleep on those torture devices! Oy! The early perms were even worse. Curlers suspended from a machine, 3 or 4 year old ordered to sit perfectly still for an interminable length of time beneath the heating apparatus. I'm amazed there aren't any burn scars on my scalp!

No wonder I rarely see the inside of a 'beauty salon'! Shampoo and rinse in the shower is sufficient. Chop off ends as needed.


----------



## chrisjac

And you remembered! how great is that! He's aged nicely and his voice is still rocking!



CaroleD53 said:


> The best concert I have ever been to was when TP played in Glasgow. It must have been 25 years ago as it was at the time of the Full Moon Fever album. I don't think he's been back to Scotland since.


----------



## SweetPandora

Wow! Thanks so much!



GrumpyGramma said:


> Thanks to your post I remembered this ebook. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-variations I thought you might like to see it if you hadn't already.


----------



## Lostie

GrumpyGramma said:


> I've made it this far in this thread and have to ask, have you considered Portuguese knitting? Some people find it's much easier on their hands. It might be worth a test to see if it's better for you. My DD has RA. My heart goes out to you.


Sorry, I'm late back to this thread, and then thought I was on the wrong one because there was a picture of a woman in a party frock. I'm a bit doped up on painkillers today. Is that the kind of thing you can make with the crooks needles?

I'll have to take a look at Portuguese knitting.

To be fair to my brilliant occupational therapist she has has braces fitted that do allow me to knit, just not as fast, yet. She doesn't knit herself but after asking me lots of questions she decided these braces were the best way to go. Wonderful woman :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Hope you feel better, friend! No comment on the frock, don't want to be "snarky" Take care of those hands!



Lostie said:


> Sorry, I'm late back to this thread, and then thought I was on the wrong one because there was a picture of a woman in a party frock. I'm a bit doped up on painkillers today. Is that the kind of thing you can make with the crooks needles?
> 
> I'll have to take a look at Portuguese knitting.
> 
> To be fair to my brilliant occupational therapist she has has braces fitted that do allow me to knit, just not as fast, yet. She doesn't knit herself but after asking me lots of questions she decided these braces were the best way to go. Wonderful woman :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

chrisjac said:


> Hope you feel better, friend! No comment on the frock, don't want to be "snarky" Take care of those hands!


Thank you old chap. I will indeed take care of them, and was pleasantly gumswizzled to find that carrying on with the knitting is good for them. Within reason of course. I now have assorted wips on doctor's orders


----------



## misellen

grandmann said:


> You can say that again, even to this day I can't sleep with a empty stomach.


Me neither. When I worked mids I took the morning to unwind. I stayed up till one or two in the afternoon, then slept till time to get up and get ready for work.

I figured that, if I worked days, I wouldn't go home and jump straight into bed so I kept to the 'normal' pattern. Worked for me.


----------



## misellen

vjh1530 said:


> Back to the 11-7 shift for a moment, if no one minds . . . .
> For several years I was the Head Nurse of our local Emergency Department. Two of "my" 11-7 nurse had worked that shift for 20+ years and would never have even considered working any other shift. They hated the hubbub of the administrative staff butting in (their words) during the day, and the craziness of the 3-11 shift. They actually _lived_ their lives on an 11-7 schedule whether they were working or at home. Their spouses also worked the night shift. The only time they would switch and live a daytime schedule was if they were on a week or more vacation.
> 
> Is that what those of you who worked that shift did as well?


Yup, I lived an 11 PM - 7 AM lifestyle. Of course it suited me since most of what I like to do are daytime pursuits. Prefer hiking and birdwatching to nightclubbing.


----------



## Yaya1939

Always amazing new stuff on KP!


----------



## misellen

Irish knitter said:


> Lilt.....what about Toni????


Remember the Toni Doll with comb-able hair?


----------



## nmgram

I expect to be soundly rebuked for this question, but it is meant in all sincerity. Do you not "feed the beast" by even replying on a post of this original poster. If, and I don't necessarily agree with your premise, she is only seeking attention and must receive her emotional fulfillment from appearing superior , wouldn't it seem logical that ignoring her is your best "revenge"? I know I have clashed with more than one of you and find it simply more enjoyable to skip some topics that are started by those individuals. Let her post, let those who wish read them, but deny her your attention. She will either be satisfied with those who respond, or if you are correct in you assumptions, will leave the site.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

nmgram said:


> I expect to be soundly rebuked for this question, but it is meant in all sincerity. Do you not "feed the beast" by even replying on a post of this original poster. If, and I don't necessarily agree with your premise, she is only seeking attention and must receive her emotional fulfillment from appearing superior , wouldn't it seem logical that ignoring her is your best "revenge"? I know I have clashed with more than one of you and find it simply more enjoyable to skip some topics that are started by those individuals. Let her post, let those who wish read them, but deny her your attention. She will either be satisfied with those who respond, or if you are correct in you assumptions, will leave the site.


All very true, but ... many times - after the initial 'drama' is over, the conversations become quite interesting and worth having waded through the first many pages. 
I can only speak for myself. I have sought no 'revenge'.


----------



## chrisjac

No problem, I had already decided, after all the insults, I no longer wish to deal with someone who is so deeply narcissistic . I don't seek revenge. Keep in mind, if anyone is insulted or demeaned, I will defend that person. I appreciate your comments and please take this in the good will I have written this in.
Take care,
Christine

wassoundly rebuked for this question, but it is meant in all sincerity. Do you not "feed the beast" by even replying on a postNoent from appearing superior , wouldn't it seem logical that ignoring her is your best "revenge"? I know I have clashed with more than one of you and find it simply more enjoyable to skip some topics that are started by those individuals. Let her post, let those who wish read them, but deny her your attention. She will either be satisfied with those who respond, or if you are correct in you assumptions, will leave the site.[/quote]


----------



## WindingRoad

nmgram said:


> I expect to be soundly rebuked for this question, but it is meant in all sincerity. Do you not "feed the beast" by even replying on a post of this original poster. If, and I don't necessarily agree with your premise, she is only seeking attention and must receive her emotional fulfillment from appearing superior , wouldn't it seem logical that ignoring her is your best "revenge"? I know I have clashed with more than one of you and find it simply more enjoyable to skip some topics that are started by those individuals. Let her post, let those who wish read them, but deny her your attention. She will either be satisfied with those who respond, or if you are correct in you assumptions, will leave the site.


She did leave for quite awhile. When she is condescending to others that's where many of us draw the line. But you are welcome to handle her any way you like. Apathy is the bane of many's existence.


----------



## Irish knitter

You gotta admit that we would not have Lilt; Toni; or Dippity Doo without her....

or gumwhitzzled????


----------



## chrisjac

What a great word!?



Irish knitter said:


> You gotta admit that we would not have Lilt; Toni; or Dippity Doo without her....
> 
> or gumwhitzzled????


----------



## gypsysoul

So, "ladies", I read to page 10 and jumped in. If I didn't follow all the made up rules, build a bridge. 
Amy: thanx so much for the info. My BFF will love those. She says the work falls off dpns. I love the pink dress. I always wonder about people who say they are bored. I am never bored. I read a cool book, The Bombshell Manual of Style. It is a fun read. But, it does say that Bombshells are never bored, and therefore never boring. Words I live by.
I was really enjoying your posts until the freaking snark team came on board. 
I don't find that stuff entertaining. I find it rude and [email protected] 
I am on this site to learn more about knitting, not to watch snark. For Pete's sake, if you don't like a post, quit reading it. I really don't want a bunch of snark because I jumped in after 10 pages. I just wanted to thank Amyknits for the cool info. 

Peace, love and yarn.


----------



## grandmann

Lostie said:


> Sorry, I'm late back to this thread, and then thought I was on the wrong one because there was a picture of a woman in a party frock. I'm a bit doped up on painkillers today. Is that the kind of thing you can make with the crooks needles?
> 
> I'll have to take a look at Portuguese knitting.
> 
> To be fair to my brilliant occupational therapist she has has braces fitted that do allow me to knit, just not as fast, yet. She doesn't knit herself but after asking me lots of questions she decided these braces were the best way to go. Wonderful woman :thumbup:


My heart really goes out to you. I only have arthritis and not rheumatoid arthritis I can't imagine what a discomfort this is for you. Your mind wants you to knit and your hands are saying no. I hope these braces help you out.


----------



## grandmann

misellen said:


> Me neither. When I worked mids I took the morning to unwind. I stayed up till one or two in the afternoon, then slept till time to get up and get ready for work.
> 
> I figured that, if I worked days, I wouldn't go home and jump straight into bed so I kept to the 'normal' pattern. Worked for me.


I slept school hours, I brought my three kids to school. Then went home to sleep until it was time to pick them up. My hubby worked days so we had family time at night before I took off for work. When the kids were toddlers I had to get a babysitter in order to sleep.

One time I didn't set the alarm clock and I over slept. Our black lab kept pawing & barking and won't leave me along. Finally I looked at the clock sure enough it was time to pick up the kids. Midnight was such a smart dog.


----------



## grandmann

gypsysoul said:


> So, "ladies", I read to page 10 and jumped in. If I didn't follow all the made up rules, build a bridge.
> Amy: thanx so much for the info. My BFF will love those. She says the work falls off dpns. I love the pink dress. I always wonder about people who say they are bored. I am never bored. I read a cool book, The Bombshell Manual of Style. It is a fun read. But, it does say that Bombshells are never bored, and therefore never boring. Words I live by.
> I was really enjoying your posts until the freaking snark team came on board.
> I don't find that stuff entertaining. I find it rude and [email protected]
> I am on this site to learn more about knitting, not to watch snark. For Pete's sake, if you don't like a post, quit reading it. I really don't want a bunch of snark because I jumped in after 10 pages. I just wanted to thank Amyknits for the cool info.
> 
> Peace, love and yarn.


I didn't realize we were the * Snark Team* this is news for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

grandmann said:


> I slept school hours, I brought my three kids to school. Then went home to sleep until it was time to pick them up. My hubby worked days so we had family time at night before I took off for work. When the kids were toddlers I had to get a babysitter in order to sleep. ...


I'd forgotten about those early days. Yes, I hired a full-time - 8 hours a day - babysitter for a couple of years. She cared for the kids, let me sleep, and even cooked dinner for us all once in a while, though that wasn't required of her. For awhile, I considered quitting my job, because more of my income went to the babysitter - and later to daycare - than into my pocket. Whew! We all survived, and now I'm happy I didn't quit; I like the pension I earned.


----------



## grandmann

Jessica Jean sometimes I wonder how we survived jiggling our working hours plus raising a family but we did. 

A couple weeks ago I had my GD for four straight days because my daughter was working 12 hour days plus her hubby was also putting in long hours. This was only one time thing. But I remember working 12 hours sometimes 16 hours in a day. it was a good thing that my hubby didn't work at the same place because between him and the babysitter I would have never survived.


----------



## chrisjac

Ah the good old days, I remember so well, I was a single mother raising two kids. Working 12 hours a day. My money went for the babysitter and all the bills.I wasn't allowed to get sick nor tired. Bored? I don't have that word in my vocabulary. 


grandmann said:


> Jessica Jean sometimes I wonder how we survived jiggling our working hours plus raising a family but we did.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I had my GD for four straight days because my daughter was working 12 hour days plus her hubby was also putting in long hours. This was only one time thing. But I remember working 12 hours sometimes 16 hours in a day. it was a good thing that my hubby didn't work at the same place because between him and the babysitter I would have never survived.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

grandmann said:


> I didn't realize we were the * Snark Team* this is news for me.


Lewis Carroll might have had something to say.
THE HUNTING OF THE SNARK


----------



## wickedfun

I tried bending a set of 3 acrylic straights by heating them over an open flame. They bent nicely, but became brittle. I think I will need to break down and order them rather than try a diy again.

Dee


----------



## chrisjac

Of course, An agony in 8 fits! Any questions?

"Come, listen, my men, while I tell you again
The five unmistakable marks
By which you may know, wheresoever you go,
The warranted genuine Snarks.

"Let us take them in order. The first is the taste,
Which is meagre and hollow, but crisp:
Like a coat that is rather too tight in the waist,
With a flavour of Will-o'-the-wisp.

"Its habit of getting up late you'll agree
That it carries too far, when I say
That it frequently breakfasts at five-o'clock tea,
And dines on the following day.

"The third is its slowness in taking a jest.
Should you happen to venture on one,
It will sigh like a thing that is deeply distressed:
And it always looks grave at a pun.

"The fourth is its fondness for bathing-machines,
Which is constantly carries about,
And believes that they add to the beauty of scenes
A sentiment open to doubt.

"The fifth is ambition. It next will be right
To describe each particular batch:
Distinguishing those that have feathers, and bite,
And those that have whiskers, and scratch.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Lewis Carroll might have had something to say.
> THE HUNTING OF THE SNARK


----------



## vjh1530

When I look back to all the juggling of kids and work, I am not sure how I did it all. My jobs often required long hours, and I often had to cover call-outs at a moment's notice. Those 2 am "we need you right now" calls after a 16 hr day were brutal. Plus three stair-step children to raise. Husband worked rotating shifts so I was usually on my own. I'm not complaining by any means, I loved every minute of it. 

Thanks for the memories of Tonis and Lilts and Dippity Do. And pin curls and sleeping on them or on those curlers. I remember when the hot rollers came out. I used one of the first Clairol sets that came out, that my father gave me to me for Christmas when I was sixteen, until about 5 years ago. They still worked! Find something like that now that will keep going for 42 years. I finally decided a curling iron would be an easier choice. I should have sent that set back to Clairol for their museum, lol!


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Lostie said:


> Sorry, I'm late back to this thread, and then thought I was on the wrong one because there was a picture of a woman in a party frock. I'm a bit doped up on painkillers today. Is that the kind of thing you can make with the crooks needles?
> 
> I'll have to take a look at Portuguese knitting.
> 
> To be fair to my brilliant occupational therapist she has has braces fitted that do allow me to knit, just not as fast, yet. She doesn't knit herself but after asking me lots of questions she decided these braces were the best way to go. Wonderful woman :thumbup:


I'm glad you have a good OT and that she helped you get the right braces. Do knit what you can, when you can and enjoy.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Not picking favorites, JJ's post about the ebook was first. You are all very welcome. Enjoy!



Jessica-Jean said:


> Wow!!! That's fabulous! Thank you!!


----------



## Lostie

Irish knitter said:


> You gotta admit that we would not have Lilt; Toni; or Dippity Doo without her....
> 
> or gumwhitzzled????


YAY .....I love sharing "gumswizzle". I picked it up from a series of very old girls' school adventure books. Basically, it was a posh boarding school where no "slang" was allowed, so the girls just invented new ones the teachers hadn't heard of. This one just expresses surprise and pleasure. Fun to use it :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Such a nice word. Thanks



Lostie said:


> YAY .....I love sharing "gumswizzle". I picked it up from a series of very old girls' school adventure books. Basically, it was a posh boarding school where no "slang" was allowed, so the girls just invented new ones the teachers hadn't heard of. This one just expresses surprise and pleasure. Fun to use it :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

chrisjac said:


> Such a nice word. Thanks


Thank you. A good word for new knitting techniques discovered and shared, new/old tools discovered and shared, helpful advice given, pictures of cleverly crafted objects, some posts and some threads :-D


----------



## Lostie

Lostie said:


> Thank you. A good word for new knitting techniques discovered and shared, new/old tools discovered and shared, helpful advice given, pictures of cleverly crafted objects, some posts and some threads :-D


The word can also be used for shock as well.


----------



## carmicv

I bent three old dpns. I believe they were plastic or aluminum. I just did it with my hands. Easy and didn't crack. Now I am practicing cast on. It has been years since I used them but I like the challenge to learn something new.


----------



## Ginka

Amy ,thanks for sharing ,I never use double pointed needles but wish I could ,now maybe I'll try these .Don't know why some of these women on here have so much to crab about when you're only trying to help and offer something you found ....I remember when the kids were little and we would tell them " sharing time is a happy time "duh ..not here for some ! PS hope you enjoyed your night out ,you looked great !


----------



## grandmann

If you follow Amy from the very beginning you will realize she isn't Miss Goody Two Shoes. Oh Poor Amy I felt sorry for at first myself. Until I started seeing both sides of the story......Amy brought a lot of this on herself.


----------



## Ginka

Don't know if I have read all her posts ,I'm just saying from reading this one ,she was sharing and someone had a hair across their you know where and started all this nonsense from someone doing something nice ? I for one am happy she posted it because I don't use double pointed needles maybe now I can .Just saying .


----------



## chrisjac

Please read all the posts before passing judgement. We are all trying to get past this and, yet, this morning, she's starting again on simple knitting threads. This person needs attention and reassurance.



Ginka said:


> Don't know if I have read all her posts ,I'm just saying from reading this one ,she was sharing and someone had a hair across their you know where and started all this nonsense from someone doing something nice ? I for one am happy she posted it because I don't use double pointed needles maybe now I can .Just saying .


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> Please read all the posts before passing judgement. We are all trying to get past this and, yet, this morning, she's starting again on simple knitting threads. This person needs attention and reassurance.


she needs a very patient psychiatrist and medication.


----------



## chrisjac

mopgenorth said:


> she needs a very patient psychiatrist and medication.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ginka

I'm not passing judgement on her or anyone,I'm just saying all this negative crap was uncalled for ,it was just a helpful post for some people ,no more no less .


----------



## misellen

Ginka said:


> I'm not passing judgement on her or anyone,I'm just saying all this negative crap was uncalled for ,it was just a helpful post for some people ,no more no less .


And yet, you're adding to it yourself. See how easy it is to do? You post, someone responds, you answer, and on and on it goes.


----------



## Artbarn

Ginka said:


> Don't know if I have read all her posts ,I'm just saying from reading this one ,she was sharing and someone had a hair across their you know where and started all this nonsense from someone doing something nice ? I for one am happy she posted it because I don't use double pointed needles maybe now I can .Just saying .


I read every post in this thread and Amy was the one who started the nonsense.


----------



## Ginka

Yes but I'm not posting old negative remarks ,just saying it was nice of her to post something helpful to some people ...give credit where credit is due..end of story ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Artbarn said:


> I read every post in this thread and Amy was the one who started the nonsense.


Sadly and as usual.


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you



Artbarn said:


> I read every post in this thread and Amy was the one who started the nonsense.


----------



## GardenGirl

"gaggle...1. a flock of geese 2. a group of people, especially a noisy or disorderly group" So apropos to this thread!


mopgenorth said:


> gaggle gaggle


----------



## chrisjac

GardenGirl said:


> "gaggle...1. a flock of geese 2. a group of people, especially a noisy or disorderly group" So apropos to this thread!


Better than a grown woman's giggle giggle.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Better than a grown woman's giggle giggle.


 :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Careful Jessica-Jean, they're out there today.



Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Careful Jessica-Jean, they're out there today.


So? "They" are always 'out there'. I'm not likely to alter my behaviour on that account.


----------



## chrisjac

I know you won't but if anyone insults you, I'll beat them up-lol



Jessica-Jean said:


> So? "They" are always 'out there'. I'm not likely to alter my behaviour on that account.


----------



## Irish knitter

gypsysoul said:


> So, "ladies", I read to page 10 and jumped in. If I didn't follow all the made up rules, build a bridge.
> Amy: thanx so much for the info. My BFF will love those. She says the work falls off dpns. I love the pink dress. I always wonder about people who say they are bored. I am never bored. I read a cool book, The Bombshell Manual of Style. It is a fun read. But, it does say that Bombshells are never bored, and therefore never boring. Words I live by.
> I was really enjoying your posts until the freaking snark team came on board.
> I don't find that stuff entertaining. I find it rude and [email protected]
> I am on this site to learn more about knitting, not to watch snark. For Pete's sake, if you don't like a post, quit reading it. I really don't want a bunch of snark because I jumped in after 10 pages. I just wanted to thank Amyknits for the cool info.
> 
> Peace, love and yarn.[/q


----------



## Irish knitter

gypsysoul said:


> So, "ladies", I read to page 10 and jumped in. If I didn't follow all the made up rules, build a bridge.
> Amy: thanx so much for the info. My BFF will love those. She says the work falls off dpns. I love the pink dress. I always wonder about people who say they are bored. I am never bored. I read a cool book, The Bombshell Manual of Style. It is a fun read. But, it does say that Bombshells are never bored, and therefore never boring. Words I live by.
> I was really enjoying your posts until the freaking snark team came on board.
> I don't find that stuff entertaining. I find it rude and [email protected]
> I am on this site to learn more about knitting, not to watch snark. For Pete's sake, if you don't like a post, quit reading it. I really don't want a bunch of snark because I jumped in after 10 pages. I just wanted to thank Amyknits for the cool info.
> 
> Peace, love and yarn.


wait until you become one of her victiums......peace love and yarn...


----------



## chrisjac

Irish knitter said:


> wait until you become one of her victiums......peace love and yarn...


I just said the same thing to another KP member who called me names.


----------



## GardenGirl

Amy's use of "giggle giggle" neither offends or annoys me any more or less than others' use of "lol". It's essentially the same thing, is it not? What's the big deal? Can't you roll your eyes or something as you read it without the 'gaggle effect' ? (Meant tongue in cheek, not finger in throat!)


chrisjac said:


> Better than a grown woman's giggle giggle.


----------



## Dcsmith77

chrisjac said:


> Please read all the posts before passing judgement. We are all trying to get past this and, yet, this morning, she's starting again on simple knitting threads. This person needs attention and reassurance.


and aren't we here to offer attention and reassurance? Why would anyone post a picture of themselves in anything if not expecting to get admiring comments? What's so bad about giving each other a little admiration, attention, reassurance, etc.? I have received some very good advice from almost everyone who has participated in these rather hateful exchanges. I know that each one has more to offer than these comments would suggest including Amy, Galaxy, Jessica-Jean, Disgo, well, I can't mention all of those who have offered assistance to someone and I have shared in learning from them. I suggest you go to your word processing program, write as mean and spiteful and criticize to your heart's content and get it out of your system. Then do not save it and come to KP and be your naturally helpful selves - all of you.


----------



## gillyc

Dcsmith77 said:


> and aren't we here to offer attention and reassurance? Why would anyone post a picture of themselves in anything if not expecting to get admiring comments? What's so bad about giving each other a little admiration, attention, reassurance, etc.? I have received some very good advice from almost everyone who has participated in these rather hateful exchanges. I know that each one has more to offer than these comments would suggest including Amy, Galaxy, Jessica-Jean, Disgo, well, I can't mention all of those who have offered assistance to someone and I have shared in learning from them. I suggest you go to your word processing program, write as mean and spiteful and criticize to your heart's content and get it out of your system. Then do not save it and come to KP and be your naturally helpful selves - all of you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carmicv

Expressed wonderfully. Dcsmith


----------



## GeriT01

Ah Touché !


----------



## chrisjac

If you don't recognize a perfect case of narcissism, not my problem. And by the way, per your suggestion, no one tells me what to do.



Dcsmith77 said:


> and aren't we here to offer attention and reassurance? Why would anyone post a picture of themselves in anything if not expecting to get admiring comments? What's so bad about giving each other a little admiration, attention, reassurance, etc.? I have received some very good advice from almost everyone who has participated in these rather hateful exchanges. I know that each one has more to offer than these comments would suggest including Amy, Galaxy, Jessica-Jean, Disgo, well, I can't mention all of those who have offered assistance to someone and I have shared in learning from them. I suggest you go to your word processing program, write as mean and spiteful and criticize to your heart's content and get it out of your system. Then do not save it and come to KP and be your naturally helpful selves - all of you.


----------



## Revan

Thank you for posting.


----------



## lorraine 55

grandmann said:


> I didn't realize we were the * Snark Team* this is news for me.


I thought you were The Nasties!!! lol


----------



## cah

lorraine 55 said:


> I thought you were The Nasties!!! lol


That sounds like a great name for a musical group. The Nasties. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

cah said:


> That sounds like a great name for a musical group. The Nasties. :mrgreen:


I don't know how good they are, but they already exist: 
http://www.google.ca/#q=%22The+Nasties%22


----------



## cah

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't know how good they are, but they already exist:
> http://www.google.ca/#q=%22The+Nasties%22


Uh oh, guess I'm showing my age. Never heard of 'em!  Good name for a band. Sounds very sixties-like.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

cah said:


> Uh oh, guess I'm showing my age. Never heard of 'em!  Good name for a band. Sounds very sixties-like.


I'd never heard of them either. I just googled "The Nasties" (_with_ the quotation marks), and there they were!


----------



## mojave

cah said:


> Uh oh, guess I'm showing my age. Never heard of 'em!  Good name for a band. Sounds very sixties-like.


 Videos. Punk edging into heavy metal? Not too bad, my grad students play some stuff much harder on one's ears lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mojave said:


> Videos. Punk edging into heavy metal? Not too bad, my grad students play some stuff much harder on one's ears lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> students of what? Music??


----------



## mojave

Jessica-Jean said:


> Grad students of what? Music??


doctorate students in ecology


----------



## cah

mojave said:


> Videos. Punk edging into heavy metal? Not too bad, my grad students play some stuff much harder on one's ears lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't bad, considering the audio quality stunk on those clips. Put a couple of beers in me and I'd like them even more! Loved the lead singer's boots. Now they were NASTY! lol


----------



## disgo

Dcsmith77 said:


> and aren't we here to offer attention and reassurance? Why would anyone post a picture of themselves in anything if not expecting to get admiring comments? What's so bad about giving each other a little admiration, attention, reassurance, etc.? I have received some very good advice from almost everyone who has participated in these rather hateful exchanges. I know that each one has more to offer than these comments would suggest including Amy, Galaxy, Jessica-Jean, Disgo, well, I can't mention all of those who have offered assistance to someone and I have shared in learning from them. I suggest you go to your word processing program, write as mean and spiteful and criticize to your heart's content and get it out of your system. Then do not save it and come to KP and be your naturally helpful selves - all of you.


For you I will offer my sincerest apologies since you are very respected by me in particular. I wish I could for others but that has proven futile to say the least and opened even more venomous PMs that they even retracted later with Admin's help. I had long ago with the scorched earth campaign gotten to experience their snipes and yet like nature the wild fires continue with even more attacking and destruction. What is to be gained? I have done as you advised more than one would ever know and spent hours editing and re-thinking and destroying many good points just to find they will not let it go. I do know this from life experience and later professional training that it is not good to let them go "un-noticed" or allowed to think everyone is on their side. It was not all that long ago we went from pompous dictators to a proclaimed Emperor just like the ancient Romans. It all lead to naught and like strife and strikes to no avail with nothing gained but much more lost forever. It is the nature of our species for which like all life forces we are doomed to our demise.

Thank you for letting me know that some of my comments have been of some benefit to you. That is why I like to pass on what I was sworn to secrecy while being taught the trades as one never let out trade secrets--poppy cock! I too broke the glass ceiling for mens tailoring and womens soft tailoring and long before Palmer and Pletch came on the scene with their quick and easy methods with the new fusibles. We should encourage advancements and not sit on our laurels/pedestals which only destroy instead of improve and further the art.


----------



## WindingRoad

GardenGirl said:


> Amy's use of "giggle giggle" neither offends or annoys me any more or less than others' use of "lol". It's essentially the same thing, is it not? What's the big deal? Can't you roll your eyes or something as you read it without the 'gaggle effect' ? (Meant tongue in cheek, not finger in throat!)


No it's belittling. She's too good to use lol


----------



## mopgenorth

mojave said:


> doctorate students in ecology


and here I thought HM was a function of liberal arts...that is how my son made it through his dissertation in Public Admin.


----------



## WindingRoad

Dcsmith77 said:


> and aren't we here to offer attention and reassurance? Why would anyone post a picture of themselves in anything if not expecting to get admiring comments? What's so bad about giving each other a little admiration, attention, reassurance, etc.? I have received some very good advice from almost everyone who has participated in these rather hateful exchanges. I know that each one has more to offer than these comments would suggest including Amy, Galaxy, Jessica-Jean, Disgo, well, I can't mention all of those who have offered assistance to someone and I have shared in learning from them. I suggest you go to your word processing program, write as mean and spiteful and criticize to your heart's content and get it out of your system. Then do not save it and come to KP and be your naturally helpful selves - all of you.


IDEA REJECTED.


----------



## WindingRoad

Ginka said:


> Don't know if I have read all her posts ,I'm just saying from reading this one ,she was sharing and someone had a hair across their you know where and started all this nonsense from someone doing something nice ? I for one am happy she posted it because I don't use double pointed needles maybe now I can .Just saying .


She put the hair there.


----------



## WindingRoad

Ginka said:


> I'm not passing judgement on her or anyone,I'm just saying all this negative crap was uncalled for ,it was just a helpful post for some people ,no more no less .


Wait what are you doing. You didn't even make a new sentence to contradict yourself. Cheeky.


----------



## WindingRoad

gypsysoul said:


> So, "ladies", I read to page 10 and jumped in. If I didn't follow all the made up rules, build a bridge.
> Amy: thanx so much for the info. My BFF will love those. She says the work falls off dpns. I love the pink dress. I always wonder about people who say they are bored. I am never bored. I read a cool book, The Bombshell Manual of Style. It is a fun read. But, it does say that Bombshells are never bored, and therefore never boring. Words I live by.
> I was really enjoying your posts until the freaking snark team came on board.
> I don't find that stuff entertaining. I find it rude and [email protected]
> I am on this site to learn more about knitting, not to watch snark. For Pete's sake, if you don't like a post, quit reading it. I really don't want a bunch of snark because I jumped in after 10 pages. I just wanted to thank Amyknits for the cool info.
> 
> Peace, love and yarn.


Then way ARE you here? Trust me with posts like this you're gonna be even more disappointed.


----------



## mopgenorth

disgo said:


> It was not all that long ago we went from pompous dictators to a proclaimed Emperor just like the ancient Romans. It all lead to naught and like strife and strikes to no avail with nothing gained but much more lost forever. It is the nature of our species for which like all life forces we are doomed to our demise.


and she has been reborn as "Amazing Amy"...(and yes, I am referring to the book)


----------



## Irish knitter

Dcsmith77 said:


> and aren't we here to offer attention and reassurance? Why would anyone post a picture of themselves in anything if not expecting to get admiring comments? What's so bad about giving each other a little admiration, attention, reassurance, etc.? I have received some very good advice from almost everyone who has participated in these rather hateful exchanges.
> 
> Wait....wait.....let me go get my bikini on.....
> Did I mention that I have gained 80 pounds....
> picture is coming...


----------



## WindingRoad

Irish knitter said:


> Dcsmith77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and aren't we here to offer attention and reassurance? Why would anyone post a picture of themselves in anything if not expecting to get admiring comments? What's so bad about giving each other a little admiration, attention, reassurance, etc.? I have received some very good advice from almost everyone who has participated in these rather hateful exchanges.
> 
> Wait....wait.....let me go get my bikini on.....
> Did I mention that I have gained 80 pounds....
> picture is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> And we'll give you attention, adoration, pomp, circumstance, and popcorn. How's that
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisjac

Let me add the kind words you gave me today and I'll say goodbye

Don't flatter yourself, the photo didn't go over anyone's head.

In reference to your hydrocephalic cranium that never got shunted?

Just keep on trying to receive that attention you desperately seek.

As three of your craggy, heavily warted fingers point back at you.

As the saying goes--If the shoe fits wear it. In your case would be like the ugly step sister trying to squeeze into Cindy's glass slipper slithy tove...........

Which college did you get your education degree from?



disgo said:


> For you I will offer my sincerest apologies since you are very respected by me in particular. I wish I could for others but that has proven futile to say the least and opened even more venomous PMs that they even retracted later with Admin's help. I had long ago with the scorched earth campaign gotten to experience their snipes and yet like nature the wild fires continue with even more attacking and destruction. What is to be gained? I have done as you advised more than one would ever know and spent hours editing and re-thinking and destroying many good points just to find they will not let it go. I do know this from life experience and later professional training that it is not good to let them go "un-noticed" or allowed to think everyone is on their side. It was not all that long ago we went from pompous dictators to a proclaimed Emperor just like the ancient Romans. It all lead to naught and like strife and strikes to no avail with nothing gained but much more lost forever. It is the nature of our species for which like all life forces we are doomed to our demise.
> 
> Thank you for letting me know that some of my comments have been of some benefit to you. That is why I like to pass on what I was sworn to secrecy while being taught the trades as one never let out trade secrets--poppy cock! I too broke the glass ceiling for mens tailoring and womens soft tailoring and long before Palmer and Pletch came on the scene with their quick and easy methods with the new fusibles. We should encourage advancements and not sit on our laurels/pedestals which only destroy instead of improve and further the art.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Irish knitter said:


> ... Wait....wait.....let me go get my bikini on.....
> Did I mention that I have gained 80 pounds....
> picture is coming...


I'm waiting with baited breath!! :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPandora

First, please allow me to say I have no quarrel with anyone here. I have taken advice and gleaned knowledge from EVERYONE, even if I have not commented or acknowledged. Many times, I read and make notes, but don't participate. And I thank everyone for sharing that knowledge and experience. 

Some things that have come to mind in reading this mess. Yes, that's how I see it - started out as useful info then turned into a mess of hurtful, snide, rude comments, finger pointing, name calling, and ridiculousness from almost every poster in this thread. I do not care "who started it" because that's a little too Kindergarten playground for my tastes. What does matter to me is who will put an end to the foolishness. 

1. No one's negative opinion of my creations has ever nor will ever make me feel inferior or worthless, because if I created something and I like it, my goal has been met. My color choice, material choice, stitch work, method and finished product will ALWAYS be lacking in comparison to some of the incredible creations posted on this site. I'm ok with this.

2. While I do understand that there is "history" between many of the posters here, history that I have no interest in, nor knowledge of, personally I see nothing constructive in continuing to respond to a person with whom one has had past and present issues. While it is sometimes commendable to jump to the defense of another, perhaps allowing folks to work out their own issues would bring about a more peaceful existence. 

3. Lilt, Toni, Dippity-Do, pin curls, finger waves and clips, hot rollers, and even ironing hair on mom's ironing board are things I remember with both a level of horror  and nostalgia. I also remember my sister piercing the ears of everyone in the neighborhood with a darning needle, but that's another silly story!

4. NO ONE posting or reading here is "worthless" or anything close to that. We are all bearing our own burdens, and so far in life, we've handled everything that's been thrown in our paths, and we all have the scars to prove it. So far, we've ALL gotten up at least one more time than we've been knocked down. 

5. Some of you might have negative things to say about this post, and that's ok, too. I mean no ill will toward anyone here, and if I've offended anyone, I apologize. 

I just find it kind of sad that such a wonderful place where we all have common interests sometimes turns into a not so wonderful place to visit. 

I wish everyone here a good evening, and happy yarning.


----------



## mojave

mopgenorth said:


> and here I thought HM was a function of liberal arts...that is how my son made it through his dissertation in Public Admin.


Congratulations to your son for accomplishing such academic achievement. 
I have not seen any formal research on what percentage of people with doctorate degrees play musical instruments. In my personal experience, almost everyone with a doctorate degree plays an instrument or is a vocalist.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sweet Pandora, 
I don't believe anyone can nay-say or be offended by your well thought out and well presented case.

I also believe that nothing anyone says can bring a stop to the "ridiculousness". It - at least on _this_ topic - will peter out and die a natural death in due time. It's happened before, and I'm sure it will happen again. It's best to just let it be - now and later. Left alone, it'll die sooner than later. Prodded, it'll drag on interminably.

Back to my yarn-play.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sweet Pandora, 
I don't believe anyone can nay-say or be offended by your well thought out and well presented case.

I also believe that nothing anyone says can bring a stop to the "ridiculousness". It - at least on _this_ topic - will peter out and die a natural death in due time. It's happened before, and I'm sure it will happen again. It's best to just let it be - now and later. Left alone, it'll die sooner than later. Prodded, it'll drag on interminably.

Back to my yarn-play.


----------



## WindingRoad

SweetPandora said:


> First, please allow me to say I have no quarrel with anyone here. I have taken advice and gleaned knowledge from EVERYONE, even if I have not commented or acknowledged. Many times, I read and make notes, but don't participate. And I thank everyone for sharing that knowledge and experience.
> 
> Some things that have come to mind in reading this mess. Yes, that's how I see it - started out as useful info then turned into a mess of hurtful, snide, rude comments, finger pointing, name calling, and ridiculousness from almost every poster in this thread. I do not care "who started it" because that's a little too Kindergarten playground for my tastes. What does matter to me is who will put an end to the foolishness.
> 
> 1. No one's negative opinion of my creations has ever nor will ever make me feel inferior or worthless, because if I created something and I like it, my goal has been met. My color choice, material choice, stitch work, method and finished product will ALWAYS be lacking in comparison to some of the incredible creations posted on this site. I'm ok with this.
> 
> 2. While I do understand that there is "history" between many of the posters here, history that I have no interest in, nor knowledge of, personally I see nothing constructive in continuing to respond to a person with whom one has had past and present issues. While it is sometimes commendable to jump to the defense of another, perhaps allowing folks to work out their own issues would bring about a more peaceful existence.
> 
> 3. Lilt, Toni, Dippity-Do, pin curls, finger waves and clips, hot rollers, and even ironing hair on mom's ironing board are things I remember with both a level of horror  and nostalgia. I also remember my sister piercing the ears of everyone in the neighborhood with a darning needle, but that's another silly story!
> 
> 4. NO ONE posting or reading here is "worthless" or anything close to that. We are all bearing our own burdens, and so far in life, we've handled everything that's been thrown in our paths, and we all have the scars to prove it. So far, we've ALL gotten up at least one more time than we've been knocked down.
> 
> 5. Some of you might have negative things to say about this post, and that's ok, too. I mean no ill will toward anyone here, and if I've offended anyone, I apologize.
> 
> I just find it kind of sad that such a wonderful place where we all have common interests sometimes turns into a not so wonderful place to visit.
> 
> I wish everyone here a good evening, and happy yarning.


Who's making you visit. Your diatribe never works here. People don't like to be lectured. People don't like condescending people. You aren't gonna change that. Why try?


----------



## Aunty M

Wait....wait.....let me go get my bikini on.....
Did I mention that I have gained 80 pounds....
picture is coming...

Giggle, giggle..&#128584; :shock:


----------



## JanieSue

Irish knitter said:


> wait until you become one of her victiums......peace love and yarn...[/quote
> 
> If you dare disagree with her you will get a nasty PM from her. She doesn't know as much as she thinks she does. I remember seeing these needles yrs ago.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> Irish knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait until you become one of her victims......peace love and yarn...[/quote
> 
> If you dare disagree with her you will get a nasty PM from her. She doesn't know as much as she thinks she does. I remember seeing these needles yrs ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be good and not respond to anything she says.
Click to expand...


----------



## Artbarn

mopgenorth said:


> and she has been reborn as "Amazing Amy"...(and yes, I am referring to the book)


Perfect reference on more than one level!


----------



## Aspasia

thanks for sharing!


----------



## WindingRoad

Aspasia said:


> thanks for sharing!


You're welcome, glad to be of service, anytime.


----------



## chrisjac

WindingRoad said:


> You're welcome, glad to be of service, anytime.


 :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> :XD:


DO YOU know to whom she was posting. LOL


----------



## chrisjac

There have been so many, I just like your response.



WindingRoad said:


> DO YOU know to whom she was posting. LOL


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> I'm trying to be good and not respond to anything she says.


Good for you.


----------



## chrisjac

It's not easy. JanieSue, How far are you from Philly? I'm about 15 minutes away.



JanieSue said:


> Good for you.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> Good for you.


I'm really trying: The trash from yesterday:Continued today and I haven't said a thing.

AmyKnits
a regular here

Joined: Aug 20, 11
Messages: 10263
Feedback: 1/100.0%
Location: Upstate, New York
Online
GardenGirl wrote:
I have read this sentiment several times lately. So petulant and yet, ineffective. Sing with me, "...It's my party and I'll cry if I want to, cry if I want to, cry if I want to. You would cry too if it happened to you..."

You should take all your evidence and all the intrigue directly to Admin to adjudicate these injustices! There! That will show her!

Another idea would be to make an old fashioned sandwich board sign. Write "Amyknits is a know-it-all" on one side and "Amyknits is not a doctor" on the other side. Get out there and march! Better yet, get several of your friends to join you. It will be quite a spectacle. Eventually you may make the evening news.

Oy! I seriously believe the sarcasm was "lost".... I believe that someone just may be out painting sandwich boards as we speak (knit). giggle, giggle.

Knitting keeps me from unraveling!
SOMEONE has to think these things up, you know!
It's never too late to live HAPPILY EVER AFTER.

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> It's not easy. JanieSue, How far are you from Philly? I'm about 15 minutes away.


I am near Pittsburgh, wish you were closer.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> I'm really trying: The trash from yesterday:Continued today and I haven't said a thing.
> 
> AmyKnits
> a regular here
> 
> Joined: Aug 20, 11
> Messages: 10263
> Feedback: 1/100.0%
> Location: Upstate, New York
> Online
> GardenGirl wrote:
> I have read this sentiment several times lately. So petulant and yet, ineffective. Sing with me, "...It's my party and I'll cry if I want to, cry if I want to, cry if I want to. You would cry too if it happened to you..."
> 
> You should take all your evidence and all the intrigue directly to Admin to adjudicate these injustices! There! That will show her!
> 
> Another idea would be to make an old fashioned sandwich board sign. Write "Amyknits is a know-it-all" on one side and "Amyknits is not a doctor" on the other side. Get out there and march! Better yet, get several of your friends to join you. It will be quite a spectacle. Eventually you may make the evening news.
> 
> Oy! I seriously believe the sarcasm was "lost".... I believe that someone just may be out painting sandwich boards as we speak (knit). giggle, giggle.
> 
> Knitting keeps me from unraveling!
> SOMEONE has to think these things up, you know!
> It's never too late to live HAPPILY EVER AFTER.
> 
> Reply Quote Reply Report Issue


I missed this yesterday. Fell & broke my arm Tues so I am on & off.


----------



## chrisjac

Omg, How are you? I fell down on a crack in my walkway and my leg was blue for 2 weeks, still hurts to bend.
This very kind statement is on the current thread Opinions on adding Length. Enjoy.
Take care of yourself.



JanieSue said:


> I missed this yesterday. Fell & broke my arm Tues so I am on & off.


----------



## Ginka

That's not really true ,you did have something to say today on her post from today ,not yesterday's ... is that what you meant ?


----------



## chrisjac

No, yesterday I responded to the statement that the lace dress posting went over our heads. I said " Don't flatter yourself, it didn't go over anyone's head" Her friend threw that at me yesterday and today, AK made the comment on the bottom. Just follow the giggle, giggle.[/quote]


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Omg, How are you? I fell down on a crack in my walkway and my leg was blue for 2 weeks, still hurts to bend.
> This very kind statement is on the current thread Opinions on adding Length. Enjoy.
> Take care of yourself.


One of our new dogs loves bath towels and he steals them if they are left over the side of the tub. He left one in the hall and I didn't see it, I hit it and went sliding across the floor. Tried to break my fall with my arm. I have 2 breaks. I am lucky it is my left arm and didn't need surgery. Just hoping it heals quickly and nothing else happens. My hubby is wonderful to help me and I don't need to wear a prom gown. LOL


----------



## chrisjac

Love your attitude. Good to know you're not alone.



JanieSue said:


> One of our new dogs loves bath towels and he steals them if they are left over the side of the tub. He left one in the hall and I didn't see it, I hit it and went sliding across the floor. Tried to break my fall with my arm. I have 2 breaks. I am lucky it is my left arm and didn't need surgery. Just hoping it heals quickly and nothing else happens. My hubby is wonderful to help me and I don't need to wear a prom gown. LOL


----------



## Ginka

sorry ,my mistake.


----------



## chrisjac

No problem



Ginka said:


> sorry ,my mistake.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Love your attitude. Good to know you're not alone.


Thank you, We will not leave any more towels where he can get them He is a rescue and I think they both were crated. They are having a good time at our house.

I think the lace dress is a very old pic. Looks to be 80's.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> Thank you, We will not leave any more towels where he can get them He is a rescue and I think they both were crated. They are having a good time at our house.
> 
> I think the lace dress is a very old pic. Looks to be 80's.


I agree, I remember that dress from all the weddings I attended .


----------



## gillyc

SweetPandora said:


> First, please allow me to say I have no quarrel with anyone here. I have taken advice and gleaned knowledge from EVERYONE, even if I have not commented or acknowledged. Many times, I read and make notes, but don't participate. And I thank everyone for sharing that knowledge and experience.
> 
> Some things that have come to mind in reading this mess. Yes, that's how I see it - started out as useful info then turned into a mess of hurtful, snide, rude comments, finger pointing, name calling, and ridiculousness from almost every poster in this thread. I do not care "who started it" because that's a little too Kindergarten playground for my tastes. What does matter to me is who will put an end to the foolishness.
> 
> 1. No one's negative opinion of my creations has ever nor will ever make me feel inferior or worthless, because if I created something and I like it, my goal has been met. My color choice, material choice, stitch work, method and finished product will ALWAYS be lacking in comparison to some of the incredible creations posted on this site. I'm ok with this.
> 
> 2. While I do understand that there is "history" between many of the posters here, history that I have no interest in, nor knowledge of, personally I see nothing constructive in continuing to respond to a person with whom one has had past and present issues. While it is sometimes commendable to jump to the defense of another, perhaps allowing folks to work out their own issues would bring about a more peaceful existence.
> 
> 3. Lilt, Toni, Dippity-Do, pin curls, finger waves and clips, hot rollers, and even ironing hair on mom's ironing board are things I remember with both a level of horror  and nostalgia. I also remember my sister piercing the ears of everyone in the neighborhood with a darning needle, but that's another silly story!
> 
> 4. NO ONE posting or reading here is "worthless" or anything close to that. We are all bearing our own burdens, and so far in life, we've handled everything that's been thrown in our paths, and we all have the scars to prove it. So far, we've ALL gotten up at least one more time than we've been knocked down.
> 
> 5. Some of you might have negative things to say about this post, and that's ok, too. I mean no ill will toward anyone here, and if I've offended anyone, I apologize.
> 
> I just find it kind of sad that such a wonderful place where we all have common interests sometimes turns into a not so wonderful place to visit.
> 
> I wish everyone here a good evening, and happy yarning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cah

JanieSue said:


> I think the lace dress is a very old pic. Looks to be 80's.


I also thought it was an older pic, except just a few years old. Is that style really from the 80s? Maybe it's a hand-me-down or she got it in a thrift shop.


----------



## chrisjac

Why don't you ask her, maybe she'll answer you.



cah said:


> I also thought it was an older pic, except just a few years old. Is that style really from the 80s? Maybe it's a hand-me-down or she got it in a thrift shop.


 ;-)


----------



## cah

chrisjac said:


> Why don't you ask her, maybe she'll answer you.
> 
> ;-)


Bwaaahahaha, yeah right.


----------



## JanieSue

cah said:


> I also thought it was an older pic, except just a few years old. Is that style really from the 80s? Maybe it's a hand-me-down or she got it in a thrift shop.


Lacey designs were popular late 80's early 90's. Makeup very 80's and she looks much younger in this photo. Photographer backdrop. Plus the fact her hair is much shorter in her new profile pic.


----------



## cah

JanieSue said:


> Lacey designs were popular late 80's early 90's. Makeup very 80's and she looks much younger in this photo. Photographer backdrop. Plus the fact her hair is much shorter in her new profile pic.


Very observant! Come to think of it, that is an 80s hairdo.


----------



## JanieSue

cah said:


> Very observant! Come to think of it, that is an 80s hairdo.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

I truly was kidding.



cah said:


> Bwaaahahaha, yeah right.


----------



## cah

chrisjac said:


> I truly was kidding.


I know you were! I laughed cuz it's not like I'd get the truth even if I did ask. :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisjac

I'm from New England also. We can always tell who the liars are.



cah said:


> I know you were! I laughed cuz it's not like I'd get the truth even if I did ask. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JanieSue said:


> ... I remember seeing these needles yrs ago.


Really? In all my collecting of knitting needles (eBay, church bazaars, garage sales, second-hand stores), I have yet to come across any. Maybe those selling them thought they were deformed double-pointed needles and just trashed them; _that_ would explain their absence from my collection.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Why don't you ask her, maybe she'll answer you. ;-)


Unlikely in the extreme. In that same topic, two different posters asked for information on locating the pattern. Their queries went unanswered.


----------



## chrisjac

Yet she had time to give me an insult today from yesterday's posting from her friend



Jessica-Jean said:


> Unlikely in the extreme. In that same topic, two different posters asked for information on locating the pattern. Their queries went unanswered.


----------



## JanieSue

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really? In all my collecting of knitting needles (eBay, church bazaars, garage sales, second-hand stores), I have yet to come across any. Maybe those selling them thought they were deformed double-pointed needles and just trashed them; _that_ would explain their absence from my collection.


I believe my knitting teacher in Home EC class in the early 60's had a set. I can't remember exactly but when I saw them I remembered seeing them before. OF course she may have bent hers also. They are very familiar.

I also worked as a telephone operator for Southern Bell in 66 & 67 before joining the Air Force.


----------



## chrisjac

I worked for Ma Bell inthe Business Office, then Service observing in the late 60- 70s. All before the break. Best job I ever had.



JanieSue said:


> I believe my knitting teacher in Home EC class in the early 60's had a set. I can't remember exactly but when I saw them I remembered seeing them before. OF course she may have bent hers also. They are very familiar.
> 
> I also worked as a telephone operator for Southern Bell in 66 & 67 before joining the Air Force.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> I worked for Ma Bell inthe Business Office, then Service observing in the late 60- 70s. All before the break. Best job I ever had.


I enjoyed my time as a operator, went to work for Southern Bell in Tupelo MS right after graduation from high school. I wanted to travel so joined the Air Force in 68 but was stationed at Andrews and never really got to travel.


----------



## chrisjac

What a nice story. Thank you.



JanieSue said:


> I enjoyed my time as a operator, went to work for Southern Bell in Tupelo MS right after graduation from high school. I wanted to travel so joined the Air Force in 68 but was stationed at Andrews and never really got to travel.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> What a nice story. Thank you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you also.


----------



## misellen

chrisjac said:


> Why don't you ask her, maybe she'll answer you.
> 
> ;-)


Answer? ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## chrisjac

Yes, I was laughing when I wrote it. Good comedy.



misellen said:


> Answer? ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## jworthington87

Thx for the chart! 




Jessica-Jean said:


> At this link: http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/order/ , I see that they will be producing it- by the end of August 2015. That's only a month to wait, if you really _must_ buy it.


----------



## GrumpyGramma

cah said:


> I also thought it was an older pic, except just a few years old. Is that style really from the 80s? Maybe it's a hand-me-down or she got it in a thrift shop.


I had to go back and find it again on pg. 9 in case anyone else wants to revisit it. I think it's a picture of her mother in the 60s/early 70s. The avatar and the photo don't quite look like the same person to me, more like a strong family resemblance. And to think that my asking about those needles set her off. Oy. :shock: :shock:


----------



## chrisjac

I do believe it's her. Some professionally done photos can be retouched.



GrumpyGramma said:


> I had to go back and find it again on pg. 9 in case anyone else wants to revisit it. I think it's a picture of her mother in the 60s/early 70s. The avatar and the photo don't quite look like the same person to me, more like a strong family resemblance. And to think that my asking about those needles set her off. Oy. :shock: :shock:


----------



## GrumpyGramma

chrisjac said:


> I do believe it's her. Some professionally done photos can be retouched.


I believe it's a picture she posted. Is it her? No idea. Not to say the avatar and lace dress pic couldn't be of the same person. She could have acquired pictures of someone else to claim as her own.


----------



## Mercygirl76

Irish knitter said:


> We are all here for you with your socks. I just knew I could not do socks then.......run 4 fitness sent me yarn for my birthday.......SOCK YARN; yes sock yarn.....how was I going to do this????!!!! I went to Liat Gat and there is the simplest pattern; I kid you not; it is so easy. You know what? I DID IT!!!! I made a pair of short socks!!!!
> 
> If I did it you can....here I am. I never had a mother; grandmother; or any other relatives. I never got good grades in school and never achieved anything. Failed in my first marriage; my second marriage....well; we are sharing the same house as neither of us can survive on our own...... and out of three children one speaks to me......so if this "loser" knitter can make a pair of socks so can you!!!!
> 
> I may as well add.....when I first came on here after losing my job; (having surgery for the fifth time due to my job); not having a friend in the world as my husband and father in law did not like people coming to the house nor trusting anyone; most people accepted me. I know why Amy gets picked on.....if you knew what she did/said to me you would understand. I am sure there are many others that she "shot down" and it is not nice; it is not kind; it hurts.........I already know I am a "nothing". I did not need to hear her telling me "how dumb I am"..........if she could just "play nice" and not be so "uppity" to some of us we would treat her better. Her little group of followers defend her....that is okay but at the end of the day is it okay berate;belittle; and make someone feel worse about themselves?????
> 
> I'm off my rant .....I just want everyone to know we are not "meanies? but isn't it okay to feel like "someone" even if you are a "nothing"?


Irish, I read your post and it brought tears to my eyes. I remember your posts from a couple of years ago and your posts over the last year or so and I see how much you have grown in peace with yourself and your resolve to make yourself happy. Your journey has proven the strength of the human spirit. I hate that you have been made to feel "less than." It's an awful way to feel. I just want you to know that you don't have to let anyone or anything make you feel like that. You know exactly who you are and how you have endured and grown. Nobody can take that from you.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

In case anyone is still following this thread..
I got out some of my older straight needles and cut them to 20cm/8" lengths with wire cutters and filed the ends smooth and bent them into a set of those boomerang needles, easy to do as I use 2.25mm in socks. I switched them into a pair of socks I'm working on currently and did several rounds...
I found them a little awkward to manage. Maybe it's my aging hands... It was interesting to try but... It's a novel idea, but I think I prefer normal DPN, magic loop and 2 circs...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chooksnpinkroses said:


> In case anyone is still following this thread..
> I got out some of my older straight needles and cut them to 20cm lengths with wire cutters and filed the ends smooth and bent them into a set of those boomerang needles, easy to do as I use 2.25mm in socks. I switched them into a pair of socks I'm working on currently and did several rounds...
> I found them a little awkward to manage. Maybe it's my aging hands... It was interesting to try but... It's a novel idea, but I think I prefer normal DPN, magic loop and 2 circs...


How long are they from bend to point? I haven't mangled any of mine ... yet. I fear they'll prove too short for comfort.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Jessica-Jean said:


> How long are they from bend to point? I haven't mangled any of mine ... yet. I fear they'll prove too short for comfort.


9cm/3.5"? I made the bend in the middle a slower wider bend rather than the tight bend shown In Amy's pics. 
Maybe you could cut them longer to start with, say 23cm/9"


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chooksnpinkroses said:


> 9cm/3.5"? I made the bend in the middle a slower wider bend rather than the tight bend shown In Amy's pics.
> Maybe you could cut them longer to start with, say 23cm/9"


I have a set of three 14" long double-pointed needles. I speculate that they're intended for use with a knitting sheath, but I don't have one, don't 'throw', and am now thinking of turning them into 'bendy' needles. They're serving no use as is.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have a set of three 14" long double-pointed needles. I speculate that they're intended for use with a knitting sheath, but I don't have one, don't 'throw', and am now thinking of turning them into 'bendy' needles. They're serving no use as is.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth

Mercygirl76 said:


> Irish, I read your post and it brought tears to my eyes. I remember your posts from a couple of years ago and your posts over the last year or so and I see how much you have grown in peace with yourself and your resolve to make yourself happy. Your journey has proven the strength of the human spirit. I hate that you have been made to feel "less than." It's an awful way to feel. I just want you to know that you don't have to let anyone or anything make you feel like that. You know exactly who you are and how you have endured and grown. Nobody can take that from you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Larailayda

Irish knitter said:


> We are all here for you with your socks. I just knew I could not do socks then.......run 4 fitness sent me yarn for my birthday.......SOCK YARN; yes sock yarn.....how was I going to do this????!!!! I went to Liat Gat and there is the simplest pattern; I kid you not; it is so easy. You know what? I DID IT!!!! I made a pair of short socks!!!!
> 
> If I did it you can....here I am. I never had a mother; grandmother; or any other relatives. I never got good grades in school and never achieved anything. Failed in my first marriage; my second marriage....well; we are sharing the same house as neither of us can survive on our own...... and out of three children one speaks to me......so if this "loser" knitter can make a pair of socks so can you!!!!
> 
> I may as well add.....when I first came on here after losing my job; (having surgery for the fifth time due to my job); not having a friend in the world as my husband and father in law did not like people coming to the house nor trusting anyone; most people accepted me. I know why Amy gets picked on.....if you knew what she did/said to me you would understand. I am sure there are many others that she "shot down" and it is not nice; it is not kind; it hurts.........I already know I am a "nothing". I did not need to hear her telling me "how dumb I am"..........if she could just "play nice" and not be so "uppity" to some of us we would treat her better. Her little group of followers defend her....that is okay but at the end of the day is it okay berate;belittle; and make someone feel worse about themselves?????
> 
> I'm off my rant .....I just want everyone to know we are not "meanies? but isn't it okay to feel like "someone" even if you are a "nothing"?


Sweet irishknitter, i had never quite understood when people talked of being hurt by comments on cyberspace, but now i do. 
Your post has hurt me deeply😥 HOW COULD YOU EVER THİNK THAT YOU are a 'nothing'??? İ have been rather ill so probably missed many of your posts lately, but those that i have read since becoming a member of KP have always made me think of how nice it would be to have you as a neighbor. You are a lovely lady, and i hope we meet one day in person. You are special to KP, and too for us here in istanbul, and we send you our love💜🌏💚 i am sending you some pics, do hope i am not intruding.
Love, Lara


----------



## jworthington87

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gjz

grandmann said:


> I was really surprise how many of us worked the 11pm until 7am shift. I'm one myself and I know books works the third shift also. It is funny how we all stick together.


No kidding! I was a waitress and worked the 11pm-7am shift. The full moon brings out many a weird person...don't care what the studies say!!!!


----------



## gjz

grandmann said:


> It seems like every one of Amy's posts end up being positive Not of her but we get to meet new knitters and help each other out. WindingRoad and BeadsbyBeadz will be working together reading charts and learning how to do socks.
> 
> books how are you doing with your socks with the ribbing, are you ready for the heel?


You are certainly right on your observation, grandmann. I haven't read many of her posts before...maybe one. Yikes! When I decide to make socks, maybe never, calling on you WindingRoad!


----------



## gjz

vjh1530 said:


> Although I have never met and probably will never meet my "friends" here, I do enjoy the camaraderie very much. I love JJ's humor and common sense, Mo has been a rock to me and she is the one who got me addicted to sock knitting - I never would have tried it without her encouragement. Winding Road says the things that are in my head but I don't have the chutzpah to say, lol! Galaxy can find anything anywhere online! Books, Chris, Misellen, Irish Knitter, Beadz, to name a few, always bring things back into perspective when the topic gets out of hand and know how to turn the nasty into a nice conversation between friends. I am sure I am leaving names out, but you know who you are, and I appreciate every one of you. There are many times, especially lately, when I have been ready to just find someplace else to play that doesn't have the drama, but I would miss my KP friends, and I refuse to let one misguided person push me away from something I enjoy. I LIKE being an "old biddy", I've earned the title and wear it proudly.
> 
> My grandma and my aunt taught me needlework - knitting, embroidery, crochet. Those hours were some of the best times of my life, I miss both of them terribly, and wish I could show them how far I have come, building on the foundations they gave me. My mom and I didn't get along well, but she loved to sew and shared that love with me. I no longer have these ladies in my life, and I no longer live in an area where I have like-minded friends, but KP has come to fill that void for me nicely. I am not whining here or feeling sorry for myself, just saying.
> 
> I am sorry if some here don't like it when the going gets rough, so to speak, but I refuse to sit back and do nothing when someone starts berating another member. If we were all sitting at Starbucks, talking about knitting, and if one of the group started calling some of us "old biddies" because we said we didn't want to try their technique, would these "play nice" ladies just sit there and let it happen? I certainly hope not. If the same negative person left for a little while, then came back dressed in an evening gown to rejoin the coffee klatch, would everyone just carry on with out a murmur and not be concerned with that person's state of mind, never saying a word? doubt it.
> 
> So why is it ok to do it here? Just because we aren't face to face in person doesn't make it ok to say whatever we feel like to each other, no matter how hurtful. I don't see how setting boundaries on disruptive people is "picking" on them. (Not aimed at you, Irish Knitter. I have heard it called this before by others.) What many don't, or chose not to, see is that there is a very long history for many of us with the disruptive one. The verbal digs, the veiled criticism, the snarky comments,the grandiose claims, the manipulative behavior, the personal attacks in PMs about some of us to others, have been going on for several years at this point. It is getting old to say the least, and IMHO, it needs to stop. We now have several topics that become automatic battle grounds. Ignoring her doesn't stop the drama, sometimes it only escalates it in the next topic.
> 
> It is just sad.


Well said. All of it. Thanks for your words of wisdom and kind words for KP members.


----------



## gjz

misellen said:


> And yet, you're adding to it yourself. See how easy it is to do? You post, someone responds, you answer, and on and on it goes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have a set of three 14" long double-pointed needles. I speculate that they're intended for use with a knitting sheath, but I don't have one, don't 'throw', and am now thinking of turning them into 'bendy' needles. They're serving no use as is.


How did you go with the 14" needles? Did you give it a try? Am interested to know...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

mopgenorth said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love the mug in your avatar. I wish I'd had one similar when I worked at one particular place. There was a tray for us to put our own mugs and everyone who didn't have their own could use the company mugs. I invariably came to work to find some one using my mug... I would have loved to have printed on it ' Belongs to ???, use at your own peril.' or something along those lines...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chooksnpinkroses said:


> How did you go with the 14" needles? Did you give it a try? Am interested to know...


I actually looked at them again this morning. They're so nice and smooth ... I just couldn't bring myself to bend them!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Jessica-Jean said:


> I actually looked at them again this morning. They're so nice and smooth ... I just couldn't bring myself to bend them!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I do understand...


----------



## mquam

Hi, I think a boiling water might be safer way. Provided you aren't clumsy. Have to find some plastic ones mine are all wood or metal.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mquam said:


> Hi, I think a boiling water might be safer way. *Provided you aren't clumsy.* Have to find some plastic ones mine are all wood or metal.


I often think my middle names should be Klutz and Clumsy.  I _always_ have bruises on the parts of me that invariably bump into protruding counter corners, doorknobs, etc.

I'll look for an incomplete set of metal ones and bend _them_. Probably steel pins in size 0 or 00. Since I don't knit silk stockings, I won't miss any of those.


----------



## mquam

If you do metal ones let me know how, as I have extra metal ones. Just don't know how to bend. Thanks. Do you need a metal bender?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mquam said:


> If you do metal ones let me know how, as I have extra metal ones. Just don't know how to bend. Thanks. Do you need a metal bender?


Were I aiming to produce them in industrial quantities, yes, I'd need some sort of tool or jig to bend them all equally. I'm planning on using a broom-handle. After all, thin as they are, they even bend in use! I have some that look snake-like in their bent/straightened (sort of)/re-bent state. I assume they date from my grandmother's era - late 1800s - early 1900s - and that she wasn't the only knitter of her age taught to knit super-tightly. This also explains the dearth of very small sized plastic needles - straight or double-pointed. I know they were manufactured, if for no other reason than that I have received a very few in my purchases of 'lots' of knitting needles - both US and Canadian made.

Too hot right now to do anything but sit in front of a couple of fans and watch TV.


----------



## mquam

Wow, I feel for you. It is so cool where I live. It has been mid sixties all week. I live on Lake Michigan. If I drive in to town about 7 miles it will be 20 degrees warmer. Crazy I know. So I will try to bend one and see how it goes. Thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mquam said:


> Wow, I feel for you. It is so cool where I live. It has been mid sixties all week. I live on Lake Michigan. If I drive in to town about 7 miles it will be 20 degrees warmer. Crazy I know. So I will try to bend one and see how it goes. Thanks


I'm complaining about the heat, but it's only 78F. Come winter, I'll be complaining about the cold, but it really gets cold - weeks at a time of -20F and lower - most winters. We'll see what this winter brings.


----------



## mquam

So where are you? I am in Wisconsin, just north of green bay.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mquam said:


> So where are you? I am in Wisconsin, just north of green bay.


If you look below my avatar (an accidental photo of me), you'll see.

If you want, you can enter your location in your profile. Just click on 'My Profile' at the upper-left of every KP page, and scroll down to the box 'Location'. Just don't forget to scroll down further and 'Save' it!


----------



## MrsRenee

These look great, I want to try them as I prefer dpn for socks. Why don't they make US size 2 though? I'm having difficulty finding where to get them.
How do you get a picture onto your profile?


----------



## Artbarn

MrsRenee said:


> These look great, I want to try them as I prefer dpn for socks. Why don't they make US size 2 though? I'm having difficulty finding where to get them.
> How do you get a picture onto your profile?


I can't help you out with the needles, but this is how you attach your picture to your profile:
1. Go to the top of this page and click *My Profile*
2. Scroll to almost the bottom of your profile page where you will see *Avatar*.
3. Click *Choose File*. This will open up the File Directory on your PC.
4. Go to your *Pictures* directory.
5. Double-click the photo that want for your avatar.
6. Now click *Update Avatar* at the bottom or your profile page.

I don't know how this would work on an Apple computer, but the only steps that might be different would be #4 and 5.

Good luck!


----------



## MrsRenee

Thank you!!! One down one to go, though I don't know if I'll ever get the needles!


----------



## Artbarn

MrsRenee said:


> Thank you!!! One down one to go, though I don't know if I'll ever get the needles!


 :thumbup: Nice job on the avatar--love the hat!

Good luck looking for the needles.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Nekoknit Candra said:


> Hi Nancy,
> I am the distributor for the new Neko's in the US. Just check it out. We have all sizes in our shop
> candrasyarnparadise.com


Live link: http://squareup.com/store/candras-yarn-paradise

From what I see on your website, you are the wholesaler. So why mention anything on a forum of individual knitters, not yarn shop owners?


----------



## Nekoknit Candra

Hi Nancy,
i am not just a wholesaler. My shop is open for everyone.
I just want to spread the word for the new Neko's. And i want to support small businesses (LYS). I used to run a small LYS. And i now how hard it is to survive with all the big chain stores. I have knitting experience since over 50 years now. And i think that the Neko's are good for knitters that have trouble knitting with 5 DPN's. We knitters are all unique. Some like to knit with metal, wood, bamboo or plastic. And my believes are, that everybody has to try by there self how to knit with the new Neko's


----------



## galaxycraft

Nekoknit Candra said:


> Hi Nancy,
> i am not just a wholesaler. My shop is open for everyone.
> I just want to spread the word for the new Neko's. And i want to support small businesses (LYS). I used to run a small LYS. And i now how hard it is to survive with all the big chain stores. I have knitting experience since over 50 years now. And i think that the Neko's are good for knitters that have trouble knitting with 5 DPN's. We knitters are all unique. Some like to knit with metal, wood, bamboo or plastic. And my believes are, that everybody has to try by there self how to knit with the new Neko's


Many, many use 3 - 4 - and 5 dpn's. Not just 5 dpn's. Using a statement like that to 'scare' someone into not learning to use dpn's or to simplify your task at selling the plastic curved needles --- the experienced knitters here know how to help and teach someone that circular knitting does not require using only 5 dpn's to do the task. Some require only 3 and even four depending on the item at hand.
Do a search on this forum for your 'desirable' plastic bendy needles and find the results of many here who have indeed tried them. Not very favorable in many instances.
And I for one refuse to throw away money - those are too expensive for 3 'plastic' bent short needles. 
Another down side - only sized for use with fine/thin yarns.
I have borrowed a set --- and I agree with the negative reviews. I will continue to use circulars, 2 circulars, or 3 dpn's, or 4 dpn's or 5 dpn's. And I am sure I would even use the magic loop method when and if I even learn that.
BTW -- I have been using dpn's for 50 years ---- once you know the position -- triangle or square on how many needles to use and to remember about the position of the points to be placed whether over or under the prior or forward needle .... such a breeze.

IMO only.


----------



## WendyMargaret

I am another dpn user. I love my straight needles. But I appreciated your photos of the bent needles, Candra. I had heard of them but not seen any. Clearly they will help new users who have trouble with the straughts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Nekoknit Candra said:


> Hi Nancy,
> i am not just a wholesaler. My shop is open for everyone.
> I just want to spread the word for the new Neko's. And i want to support small businesses (LYS). I used to run a small LYS. And i now how hard it is to survive with all the big chain stores. I have knitting experience since over 50 years now. And i think that the Neko's are good for knitters that have trouble knitting with 5 DPN's. We knitters are all unique. Some like to knit with metal, wood, bamboo or plastic. And my believes are, that everybody has to try by there self how to knit with the new Neko's


Your shop may be open to anyone, but I only see shipping information for USA. I guess I'll not be ordering anything.


----------

